# Celebrities and their Watches



## Anna Bella

I adore watches, and it is always interesting to see who is wearing what.


Anna Wintour - Seen wearing an Hermes Stainless Steel Cape Cod and Sometimes an older Cartier

Angelina Jolie - A Cartier Tank Louis Cartier

Elle MacPherson - Usually a Rolex Datona, but has been known to wear a white gold Cartier Tank Americaine bracelet watch in the evening

Princess Marie Chantal - Have seen her also with the white Gold Cartier Tank Americaine

Gwyneth Paltrow - Has the same watch! But in the larger 'medium' size

Donatella Versace - Cartier Baignoire with Pave diamonds and full gold bracelet

Gerry Halliwell - Cartier Baignoire with satin strap

Sarah Jessica Parker - Piaget cocktail watch

Vanessa Traina - Chanel J12

Liz Hurley - Men's Gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual (I think, not a Rolex expert)

Princess Mary of Denmark - A White Gold Cartier Tank Americaine with diamonds and a lilac crocodile strap

Princess Diana - Her first watch was gold with a round face and milanese bracelet, which looks to me like a Patek Phillipe but I can never be certain (I lvoe this watch - the height of 80s classic chic) but later on she wore a Cartier Tank yellow gold with full bracelet, and sometimes much later she wore a square faced Bvlgari in two-tone and tubogas bracelet

Lauren Bacall - Used to wear the Van Cleef Cadenas in her early years

Jackie Kennedy- Wore a Cartier Tank Louis Cartier by day, and a Piaget with Jade face and emeralds by night.

"Charlotte" in Sex and the City - A Cartier Panthere in SS

"Carrie" in SATC - In early seasons wore a Bvlgari Gold Tubogas watch until it was stolen with her Manolos, no mention of the watch, the real theft IMO!

Ivana ***** - Heart Shaped Face Chopard Happy Diamonds with Pave Diamonds and balck satin ribbon strap

Aerin Lauder - Cartier Gold Tank Francaise with full bracelet

Heather Kerner - White Gold Cartier Tank Americaine with FULL PAVE DIAMONDS


Will add more as I think of them ...


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston - Roadster Cartier


----------



## bhurry

Jessica Biel-white J12


----------



## couturequeen

Britney Spears - Roger Dubuis

Victoria Beckham - Piaget

Kimora Lee Simmons - Bvlgari 

Julia Roberts - Cartier Panthere

Naomi Campbell - Cartier Tank Francaise

Posh - Roger Dubuis MuchMore

Halle Berry - Franck Muller Casablanca

Oprah Winfrey sport - Philip Stein Teslar

Lindsay Lohan - Chanel J-12

Uma Thurman - Cartier Tank Francaise 

Nicole Kidman - Cartier Panthere 

Claudia Schiffer - Ebel Beluga

Madonna - Philip Stein Telstar

Jessica Simpson - Rolex Submariner


----------



## JJBROWN

Do you have any pics of celebs wearing them??


----------



## Anna Bella

1. Diana's Cartier Tank Francaise

2. Princess Maxima's Cartier Tank Louis Cartier

3. Elle's Rolex

4. Princess Mary's Cartier Tank Americaine w. Diamonds and Lilac leather strap

5. Carmen dell'Orefice with her Cartier Panthere in yellow gold


----------



## oo_let_me_see

ScarJo - Chanel white J12


----------



## Anna Bella

1. Jackie Onassis with her Tank Louis Cartier

2. Aerin Lauder Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## peace43

Neat thread!!


----------



## HubbaWubba

I am pleasantly surprised to see the majority of them wearing Cartier watches. I have ALWAYS said you can't go wrong with Cartier. I love their watches, classic and timeless. I have 9 of them.


----------



## harleyNemma

^wow. I'm still angling for the first!  This is such a great thread!


----------



## Littlesharon

Fabulous thread!!!! What a good idea and I love seeing the watches being worn. Even though I love large watches, Princess Mary and her choice of ring really looks superb!!!


----------



## JJBROWN

Love The Pics!!!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston with her Roadster


----------



## [[WEE-YiN__XO]]

Jessica Simpson - Chanel J12.


----------



## maxter

Jennifer Aniston and her Rolex Air King (midsize).  She wore it in the movie Picture Perfect.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Can anybody tell me what watch this is?  Its Maria Menounos (whoever that is!)

I can't post the photo so I've put a link in to Louis Vuitton subforum where the photo is - http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-9528-642.html


----------



## Iluvbags

Great thread.


----------



## Royal

I noticed all the Cartiers, too!  I love Jen's Rolex, though.


----------



## frannita

Heidi Klum






Becks





Nicole Kidman





Charlize Theron





All with Panerais


----------



## karo

Eva Longoria and what looks like a diamond encrusted Cartier.


----------



## karo

^^^^ My mistake, Eva's watch is not a Cartier. It's *FRANCK MULLER CURVEX 1752 QZ D DIAMOND CASE BRACELET 18K WHITE GOLD*
Theretail price is around $35,000.


----------



## couturequeen

Here's Angelina with her Cartier Tank.


----------



## etagaya

I love this thread! I'm just getting into watches, and I see lots of Cartier Tanks and Chanel J12's, which I am currently wearing in heavy rotation, too.


----------



## couturequeen

Britney with either a Rolex Presidential or DateJust.


----------



## couturequeen

Rhianna wearing a Chanel J-12.


----------



## solitude

maxter said:


> Jennifer Aniston and her Rolex Air King (midsize). She wore it in the movie Picture Perfect.


Ooooohh! Love this watch!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Can anybody tell me what watch Katy Holmes wears please?  There is a photo of her in the Celebrity Thread shopping in Baby Armani but you can only see the strap of the watch - I just wondered if anybody had a better photo or knew what it was.

More photos would be good on this thread too.


----------



## couturequeen

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Can anybody tell me what watch Katy Holmes wears please?  There is a photo of her in the Celebrity Thread shopping in Baby Armani but you can only see the strap of the watch - I just wondered if anybody had a better photo or knew what it was.
> 
> More photos would be good on this thread too.




I think she was wearing a Cartier Roadster in some shots at a Beckham game.  Not sure if this is the same one she was wearing in Armani.


----------



## couturequeen

Jen Garner with what looks to be a Cartier Tank Americaine.


----------



## whistlerchic

In this month's InStyle, Jessica Simpson is on the cover and in the very first pic of her spread she's wearing a Cartier Tank - I believe it's the Francais.  Sorry - don't know how to upload a pic.


----------



## chanel-girl

*Celebs wearing Rolex!*

* Victoria's Secret Model, Adriana Lima*








*Brad Pitt*
*



*
*Jen Garner*

*Ashley Olsen*








*Mary-Kate Olsen*





*Heidi Klum*





*Uma Thurman*


----------



## vivi24

love this thread!


----------



## Royal

couturequeen said:


> Britney with either a Rolex Presidential or DateJust.



Pretty sure it's a DateJust with the Jubilee bracelet.  Isn't that correct?


----------



## karo

Britney's watch


----------



## rosieroseanna

*Do any wear Omega?*


----------



## karo

Goldie Hawn and her Dona de Cartier


----------



## chaz

oh what a fab thread!!! Sorry just had to jump on the celebs wearing big Rolexs and show you my GMT2 !,btw I'm pretty sure the Rolex Britney has on is a datejust on jubilee,there is nothing really that is giving it away as a white gold model,tho with her money it probably is!!!!!


----------



## chaz

karo said:


> Britney's watch


And this one looks like a fully loaded Cartier Tank Americane,yummy!!!


----------



## lilatheflirt

I agree! Tank Americaine all the way!


----------



## chaz

rosieroseanna said:


> *Do any wear Omega?*


I've never really noticed any,thats not to say Omegas are'nt good watches though!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I love Jessica Simpson's rolex
And the rest of course.

Great thread.

x


----------



## couturequeen

Anna Kournikova's La Dona by Cartier


----------



## couturequeen

Elisabeth Hasselbeck with a pink Cartier Tank.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Love this thread!


----------



## Woofybubbles

What kind of watch has Kelly Ripa been wearing for the last couple of weeks?


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and her Cartier


----------



## Shari

Any with Jaeger-LeCoultre?


----------



## itsnicole

What a great thread! I hadn't seen it until now.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Bump!  Would love to see more celeb pix with their beautiful watches!


----------



## radhika

karo said:


> Katie Holmes and her Cartier



is that the mini size . i love mine


----------



## happysnoopy

What's Eva Longoria's watch that's being worn almost everytime I see her on the tabloids? Is it a diamond studded whtie gold Cartier?


----------



## bextasy

neat thread


----------



## sierrasun1

Hi,

Great thread!!!

Anyone know the watch that Kelly Ripa occasionally wears?  

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## radhika

happysnoopy said:


> What's Eva Longoria's watch that's being worn almost everytime I see her on the tabloids? Is it a diamond studded whtie gold Cartier?



its a diamond studded frank muller


----------



## PurpleD

I love Jaeger so here are some shots of celebs and their Jaeger-LeCoultre watches: Diane Kruger with her diamond 101 Etrier; Viggo Mortensens Master Control & Vincent Cassels reverso squadra world coronograph (from the movie Eastern Promises)


----------



## Blyen

anyone know the watch that avril Lavigne wear in this picture?
http://www.avril-paradise.com/foto/albums/qualita/photoshoots/2004-5/serie04/09.jpg


----------



## xoxo_jess

Here is Alessandra Ambrosio and her Chanel J12


----------



## Loony

PurpleD said:


> Viggo Mortensen&#8217;s Master Control



Someone has good taste but then I would say that because I wear a Master Control  I'm glad JLCs are not seen as often as than other brands though, one of the reasons I chose them was because they are a little more under the radar. 

Loving this thread!


----------



## couturequeen

Amanda Bynes with a Cartier Pasha.


----------



## couturequeen

Heidi Montag and Alessandra Ambrosio with white Chanel J12.


----------



## mozzarella

That's so funny that some of these celebs. are supposed to endore watch brands that they never wear! Like Nicole Kidman, Anna Kournikova are faces of Omega but don't wear it. Uma is the face of Tag, never wears it too.


----------



## slip

lilyjamie said:


> anyone know the watch that avril Lavigne wear in this picture?
> http://www.avril-paradise.com/foto/albums/qualita/photoshoots/2004-5/serie04/09.jpg



Is that a Philip Stein???


----------



## Blyen

slip said:


> Is that a Philip Stein???


Thank you so much!!


----------



## bhurry

yeah, definitely a philip stein watch


----------



## bb10lue

Bumping my favorite thread!! Any celeb wearing the Cartier Santo??


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston with what looks like a Rolex, but I'm not sure


----------



## lakeharper

Thanks for the neat info.  Elle Macpherson looks adorable in her Rolex and cute t and jeans. Talk about aging well!


----------



## couturequeen

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston with what looks like a Rolex, but I'm not sure




Yes, that looks like a Date-Just or President.


----------



## ceya

couturequeen said:


> Yes, that looks like a Date-Just or President.



it is mens president  with 18k president bracelet.


----------



## vancleef fan

Jessica wearing J12


----------



## vancleef fan

Jessica wearing Zenith (Queen of Love watch)


----------



## SLCsocialite

I love the white J12, its just so classy!


----------



## chanel-girl

*Celebs wearing Rolex!*
*



*


----------



## couturequeen

Ashley Tisdale with a J-12.


----------



## DallasSocialite

Great thread! I love Eva's blinged out watch! I did want a J-12 until I saw Heidi wearing it! Haha!


----------



## bb10lue

- Catherine Zeta-Jones with Cartier roadster (pink face?)


----------



## triotrio

I hate Perez,  LOL. 

OK, this thread has now confirmed my ADORATION for the Tank Americaine. I know the Tank Francaise is the more common one, but to my mind the TA is so much more elegant. Makes the wrist look so delicate without being too prissy. 

I remember back in the '80s you saw tons of female celebs with the Cartier Premiere - you know the little black watch with a chain strap with leather woven through? I've always had a soft spot for them but you never see them any more even though they're still sold. Shame!


----------



## chessmont

maxter said:


> Jennifer Aniston and her Rolex Air King (midsize).  She wore it in the movie Picture Perfect.



-If it is an Air-King (my eyes ain't so good to see the detail), there is no midsize; it is a man's watch w/o date feature, and runs slightly larger than a midsize, but smaller than a Men's with date (having the date there makes the watch face has to be bigger).

I love the size of these watches, my eyes are getting that even the midsize are not that easy for me to read.

But I also love and wear the even larger Men's Submariner, for daily use it is my favorite!  I get lots of compliments from guys on it, at the supermarket, Costco, etc.  They are usually very surprised to see one on a woman.

I notice the celebs are mostly going towards larger watches, too.

I only favor women's size if I have to wear a dress and look a little feminine (not my favorite thing to do haha) I bought my first dress in about 9 years last year.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston and her Rolex once again


----------



## karo

Catherine Zeta Jones with a Cartier Tank


----------



## inverved

^ It's actually a Santos Demoiselle.


----------



## karo

^^^ Sorry then! I'm not good in watches, but at least I was right it's a Cartier


----------



## karo

Courteney Cox with a Rolex (I guess)


----------



## the_lvlady

Love this thread!!!


----------



## chessmont

karo said:


> Courteney Cox with a Rolex (I guess)



Yeah!  Love that watch!

I love men's gold  or even steel watches on women/  I like them loose like hers, too. I have mine adjusted as loose as possible without them being able to turn completely around.


----------



## katkooty

karo said:


> ^^^^ My mistake, Eva's watch is not a Cartier. It's *FRANCK MULLER CURVEX 1752 QZ D DIAMOND CASE BRACELET 18K WHITE GOLD*
> Theretail price is around $35,000.


 
i have this and its one of my fav. watches.. and unlike my rolexes, cartiers and j12, its not on everyones hand (at least like how it is in this country)


----------



## inverved

*Mandy Moore with a Cartier La Dona.





*


----------



## karo

^^^^ Love la Dona


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Love Mandy Moore's Cartier! It looks great on her!


----------



## slip

karo said:


> ^^^^ My mistake, Eva's watch is not a Cartier. It's *FRANCK MULLER CURVEX 1752 QZ D DIAMOND CASE BRACELET 18K WHITE GOLD*
> Theretail price is around $35,000.


 
I love watches with full bling bling!!! This watch suits Eva very well! Hope I have cash to spare for a watch like this.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham wearing a Rolex


----------



## nekostar0412

Nice thread!  I didn't know that Cartier was a favorite, but I will have to look into those more...in like 10 years ^_^


----------



## Tigger11

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing a Rolex


 

which Rolex is this, anyone know?


----------



## karo

Goldie Hawn wearing La Dona by Cartier


----------



## Miss Sooky

I love, love, love this thread! I have such a weakness for watches and this is amazing eye candy for me.


----------



## karo

Brooke Shields wearing a Frank Muller and a Rolex


----------



## karo

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## karo

karo said:


> Brooke Shields wearing a Frank Muller and a Rolex


 Forgot about the attachements


----------



## couturequeen

Elle Macpherson with a Rolex


----------



## SuGa!!!

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing a Rolex


 
does anyone know what style rolex that is thanks!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I love the big all gold rolex, like VB


----------



## chanel-girl

*Celebs Wearing Rolex*


Nicky Hilton
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miamialli

great thread!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Ooooh! Watch heaven!


----------



## firstaid

Would someone be kind enough to tell me the exact model of Rolex, Nicky Hilton is wearing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## goyardlover

^^i believe its the elusive ss rolex daytona


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Rachel Zoe and her Cartier Roadster Chronograph XL


----------



## sherwood

I've been wondering the same thing.  However, I think it might be a Cartier.  I'd like to find out but it seems like she's only worn her watch a few times on the show.  I was watching Fashion Finder for this Wednesday January 14/2009 and you can see the watch on her wrist as the camera gets a few close-ups of her when she's describing her outfit.  If you find out let me know.


----------



## asnlady

I didn't realize Cartier was so popular.


----------



## jan228

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing a Rolex



I think the yellow gold Rolex watches like that are very slick. I'd love one, but I don't think I'd want to keep with the maintenance. If I have to spend $500 on something every 5 years, it better be to add more bling!


----------



## pond23

I LOVE Rachel Zoe's Cartier Roadster! It is HOT!


----------



## couturequeen

Michelle ***** with a Cartier Tank


----------



## brannstrom

What is Anna Kournikova wearing for watch in that Picture?
http://www.free-celebrity.com/celeb...nikova-Laureus_Charity_Gala-011_122_804lo.jpg


----------



## brannstrom

What is this for watch that Victoria Silverstedt ar wearing in this picture?
http://www.sexbabestown.com/celebrities/victoria_silvstedt_sexy_pix/victoria_silvstedt_11.jpg


----------



## chessmont

Tigger11 said:


> which Rolex is this, anyone know?



Since she is so tiny, I'm thinking be a Mid-size President, or maybe a Men's size...


----------



## brannstrom

How du you upload a picture on the forum?


----------



## karo

Julliane Moore with a TechnoMarine Cruise watch


----------



## inverved

brannstrom said:


> What is Anna Kournikova wearing for watch in that Picture?
> http://www.free-celebrity.com/celeb...nikova-Laureus_Charity_Gala-011_122_804lo.jpg



Cartier Pasha Chrono (with Cartier Trinity ring).


----------



## brannstrom

starsmaster.com/v/victoria_silvstedt_12/pics/victoria_silvstedt_04.jpg

what is this for watch?


----------



## couturequeen

Lindsay Lohan with Datejust President watches


----------



## karo

Victoria and her Rolex one more time


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ Love it.  I'm not a gold watch person, but that oversized look is hot.


----------



## ETenebris

firstaid said:


> Would someone be kind enough to tell me the exact model of Rolex, Nicky Hilton is wearing? Thanks in advance.



It looks like a 36mm Datejust, smooth bezel, black face with white stick markers and oyster band.


----------



## shop*till*i*drp

Great thread!


----------



## melzy

Can anyone ID this watch for me?



http://img219.imagevenue.com/img.ph...the_Staples_Center_7116_122_9lo.jpg&loc=loc9#

http://img157.imagevenue.com/img.ph...leaves_the_Staples_Center_0109_122_1081lo.jpg


----------



## karo

Eva Longoria and her Cartier Roadster (?)


----------



## couturequeen

Lily Allen with Cartier Santos


----------



## couturequeen

Eva Longoria with Franck Muller


----------



## couturequeen

Victoria Beckham with a Rolex


----------



## bellapsyd

any celebs with LV watches?


----------



## QueenDalia

I love Eva's Franck Muller...


----------



## birkin101

Danielle Lloyd with Rolex


----------



## brannstrom

Can anyone ID this watch?

http://media.photobucket.com/image/victoria%20silvstedt/glamgalz/glamgalz/imgs/holly/victoria_silvstedt_07.jpg


----------



## birkin101

Andrew Firestone's fiance (The Bachelor)


----------



## birkin101

Adriana Lima with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Kelly Bensimon (Real Housewives of New York)


----------



## birkin101

Russian celebrity Miroslava Duma with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Courtney Cox with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Some Russian Socialites with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Few more of Miroslava Duma


----------



## birkin101

Julianne Moore with Cartier Tank Americaine


----------



## birkin101

Kimora Lee Simmons with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Lauri  and Tamra from Orange County Housewives with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Victoria Beckham with yet another Rolex


----------



## birkin101

close up


----------



## birkin101

Spice Girl with Franck Muller?...


----------



## birkin101

Ramona Singer of Real Housewifes of New York with Cartier Tank Francaise with Diamonds (larger version)


----------



## birkin101

soap opera star(Rolex) with Christie Brinkley


----------



## birkin101

Sophie Marceau with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Julianne Moore with Cartier Tank Americaine White Gold


----------



## birkin101

Sophie something, she is some famous wife of a soccer player in England - Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Fergie with Cartier Tank Americaine


----------



## birkin101

Jacqueline Larita with Rolex - Real Housewives of New Jersey


----------



## birkin101

Caroline Manzo with Rolex - Real Housewives of New Jersey


----------



## birkin101

Bethany Frankel with Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

this angle looks quite nice


----------



## birkin101

few more


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## brannstrom

Can anyone ID this watch?

http://media.photobucket.com/image/v...lvstedt_07.jpg


----------



## birkin101

Rolex on solialites


----------



## surfergirljen

birkin101 said:


> Bethany Frankel with Cartier Tank Francaise



Ew... that actually makes me want that watch less...


----------



## birkin101

Sylvie van der Vaart close-up of Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Stephanie Solomon - Bloomie's fashion director with Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## birkin101

another one


----------



## birkin101

Esther Canadas - Model- Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Kelly Bensimon - Real Housewives of New York - Rolex Yellow Gold Day-Date


----------



## birkin101

another angle


----------



## brand wh*re

Thanks for all these pics Birkin!


----------



## sbelle

Birkin 101,  Thanks for taking the time to post all of these pictures!  I love this thread!


----------



## birkin101

My pleasure, ladies!!! Here's another one... some model wearing a rolex


----------



## birkin101

^on the right


----------



## birkin101

David Herbert and Whitely Bouma-Herbert - Cartier Santos


----------



## IFFAH

Hong Kong actress, Ruby Lin


----------



## missD

^shes so pretty!


----------



## birkin101

some model with Cartier Tank Francaise - I love this watch, so simple, but a true classic!!!


----------



## birkin101

Courtney Cox with her beloved Rolex Daydate I belive


----------



## birkin101

Eva Longoria - Franck Muller


----------



## birkin101

another angle at Matthew Williamson Front Row Fashion Show


----------



## birkin101

Tennis Player Ana Ivanovic with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Brooke Shields Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Better picture of Courtney Cox - Rolex


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

Brooke Shields


----------



## birkin101

Nicky Hilton with Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Not a celebrity, but a picture of beautiful Yellow Gold Rolex Daytona, some party at the Hamptons


----------



## IFFAH

Singapore Actress/Singer, *Fann Wong* w/deLaCour watch


----------



## IFFAH

Singapore Actress/Singer, *Fann Wong *being the ambassador for Yafriro


----------



## birkin101

Roger Federer's wife with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Tank  Americaine Yellow Gold on Jones Reynolds


----------



## birkin101

jennifer garner's Cartier Tank Americaine White Gold


----------



## birkin101

Danielle Bux with Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## sbelle

Some of these ladies' rings are distracting me from their watches!!


----------



## ETenebris

No kidding!  Some of them have rocks the same size as their watch dials!


----------



## birkin101

Caroline Kennedy with what appears to be Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Socialite Elizabeth Beier with Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## couturequeen

Jennifer Garner with a Rolex


----------



## couturequeen

Lindsay Lohan with a Cartier Tank Americaine


----------



## chrunchy

melzy said:


> Can anyone ID this watch for me?
> 
> 
> 
> http://img219.imagevenue.com/img.ph...the_Staples_Center_7116_122_9lo.jpg&loc=loc9#
> 
> http://img157.imagevenue.com/img.ph...leaves_the_Staples_Center_0109_122_1081lo.jpg


 

Looks like Michael Kors MK5055 .


----------



## inverved

brannstrom said:


> Can anyone ID this watch?
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/v...lvstedt_07.jpg



It might be a discontinued Bulgari.


----------



## triotrio

All these Tank Americaines are killing me!

My all time HG fantasy watch - in platinum with diamonds. Gwyneth Paltrow has it, but I can't find a good pic of her wearing it.


----------



## couturequeen

I think Gwenyth has the Cartier Tankissime with diamonds. Just gorgeous!


----------



## slip

couturequeen said:


> I think Gwenyth has the Cartier Tankissime with diamonds. Just gorgeous!


 
Sorry off topic but it's taking forever to upload this pic onto the celebrities section, I'd gave up - TPF running slow? I'd like to know what bag is Gwyneth carrying. Thanks.


----------



## ETenebris

I don't know, but it reminds me of the "mystery" Jessica Simpson bag from about three years ago.


----------



## birkin101

Rihanna with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Olivia Palermo - Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Kelly Bensimon with Rolex Daydate


----------



## couturequeen

Madonna with a Rolex Daytona


----------



## couturequeen

More of Jennifer Aniston with her Rolex


----------



## couturequeen

Tyra Banks with a Chanel J-12 and a Santos Demoiselle.


----------



## birkin101

Kelly Bensimon with her beloved Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Jennifer Aniston with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Olivia Palermo with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Whitney Port Rolex


----------



## keodi

couturequeen said:


> I think Gwenyth has the Cartier Tankissime with diamonds. Just gorgeous!


 
that watch is georgeous!


----------



## birkin101

Lindsay Lohan sporting an oversized Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Rihanna - Piaget


----------



## birkin101

Jessica Simpson - Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Not sure if this was already posted - Tara Reid with Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Maria Marinescu with ever popular Rolex in Yellow Gold


----------



## birkin101

Lily Allen - Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Elizabeth Hurley - Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Air King


----------



## geminijsc

I think this thread should be called Celebrities w/ their Rolex's!!    Good stuff!!


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Air King Victoria Secret Models


----------



## birkin101

Another picture of Danielle Lloyd's Daytona - I'm thinking it's probably white gold


----------



## birkin101

Model Krupa - Rolex


----------



## birkin101

More of Victoria Secret Models and Rolex


----------



## birkin101

This is funny! Lisa Rinna - Rolex on both hands


----------



## birkin101

another one of Tara Reid's Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Victoria Models


----------



## butterfly36029

This thread makes me want a Rolex now!!


----------



## birkin101

Really rare black Rolex - Jennifer Aniston


----------



## birkin101

Kanye West - Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Jessica Simpson - Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Rachel Zoe Cartier Roadster


----------



## birkin101

Maria Marinescu with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Miroslava Duma - Rolex


----------



## chanel-girl

birkin101 said:


> This is funny! Lisa Rinna - Rolex on both hands



Haha what a great pic!


----------



## couturequeen

Courteney Cox with a Rolex Day-Date


----------



## birkin101

Kim Kardashian with Franck Muller


----------



## sbelle

birkin101 said:


> Maria Marinescu with Rolex


 









Will I look like her if I wear that watch??!!


----------



## sbelle

birkin101 said:


> Really rare black Rolex - Jennifer Aniston


 

I would love to have this beautiful watch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birkin101

Victoria Silvstedt, former model, Rolex...i think her friend is wearing a Rolex as well, not quite sure


----------



## birkin101

I love this picture


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Birkin 101, do you happen to know what model of Franck Muller Kim is wearing? Thanks in advance!


----------



## couturequeen

Courtney Kardashian with a Cartier Panthere.


----------



## katie09

couturequeen said:


> Courtney Kardashian with a Cartier Panthere.


No, it is a Cartier Santos Demoiselle


----------



## birkin101

^ That's what I was going to say as well, Panther was discontinued a while back...


----------



## birkin101

Sprinkles, this is a better picture of a watch you were asking about.  I believe it is the same watch as Eva Longoria has Cintree Curvex with all over diamond bracelet, diamonds around the face, in white gold


----------



## pazt

birkin101 said:


> Sprinkles, this is a better picture of a watch you were asking about. I believe it is the same watch as Eva Longoria has Cintree Curvex with all over diamond bracelet, diamonds around the face, in white gold


 
i think in this photo is Brooke Shields (Eva Longoria has the same watch too)


----------



## couturequeen

birkin101 said:


> ^ That's what I was going to say as well, Panther was discontinued a while back...



It looked like it had the Panthere-type screws around the bezel, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Thank you ladies! I was thinking that was the model, my DH let me know of one of the gifts he is giving me for my bday and it happens to be that watch with diamonds around the face but without the diamonds on the band... I will post some pics of that baby when its in my hands!


----------



## couturequeen

Rhianna with a Rolex.


----------



## couturequeen

Naomi Campbell with a Rolex


----------



## geminijsc

Linda E with a yellow gold day date Rolex.


----------



## birkin101

Naomi with Mont Blanc watch


----------



## birkin101

Rachel Stevens who made the headlines recently. She was coming back from shopping and was robbed when 3 men followed her home of a Rolex watch, anecklace and an engagement ring!!!!


----------



## birkin101

Ex of Kanye West


----------



## birkin101

Rihanna again with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Marc Anthony


----------



## birkin101

Jen again


----------



## birkin101

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## couturequeen

Diane Kruger wearing Jaeger-LeCoultre 101 Feuille and Reverso Squadra watches.


----------



## ayla

Brad with a day-date Rolex







(sorry if this is a repost!)


----------



## sbelle

Love all the watch pics!  Thank you all for doing such great work!


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks amazing!!



couturequeen said:


> Diane Kruger wearing Jaeger-LeCoultre 101 Feuille and Reverso Squadra watches.


----------



## birkin101

VB with Rolex


----------



## geminijsc

Madonna with Hermes Cape Cod.


----------



## birkin101

Jordanna Brewster with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

few more


----------



## geminijsc

Ashton Kutcher with Hermes Cape Cod.


----------



## birkin101

VS in Monte Carlo with Rolex Pearlmaster. Can anyone tell if it's platinum or whitle gold?


----------



## geminijsc

^Hard to tell...Great watch either way.


----------



## karo

Halle Berry with a Rolex


----------



## couturequeen

More Victoria Beckham with her Rolex


----------



## rossellinix

i'm confused, should I get Cartier otr J12??


----------



## birkin101

more of VS


----------



## lovehermes

I'm seeing a lot of yellow gold Rolexes..so beautiful!


----------



## birkin101

^ I know, I feel the same! It's definitely on my wish list.  I see them everywhere...


----------



## birkin101

Milla Jovovich seems to be a fan of Cartier Tank Americaine in white gold, diamonds around the face, not sure about the bracelet...


----------



## birkin101

Elle MacPherson Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Some German celebrity


----------



## birkin101

Ariane Sommer Rolex Datejust I think


----------



## birkin101

Caprice


----------



## birkin101

Model Anne Viatlitsina


----------



## birkin101

Model Karolina Kurkova with Gold Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Jessica Simpson with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Victoria Secret Models - Rolex Explorer


----------



## birkin101

Xenia Seeberg


----------



## birkin101

Zoe Lucker


----------



## birkin101

Heather Locklear


----------



## birkin101

more of Elle


----------



## birkin101

Maria Sharapova


----------



## birkin101

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## birkin101

Alyssa Milano


----------



## birkin101

Nicky Hilton Rolex Daytona Stainless Steel


----------



## birkin101

Tara Reid with Rolex Yellow Gold Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Lindsay with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Close-up of Daytona


----------



## birkin101

This is interesting


----------



## birkin101

Close-up of Jessica Simpson's Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Elle again


----------



## birkin101

Paula Marti


----------



## birkin101

Adriana Lima Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Olsen twins


----------



## birkin101

Halle Berry Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Sophie Marceau.


----------



## birkin101

Uma Thurman


----------



## birkin101

Danielle Lloyd, former Miss UK Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## birkin101

Kelly Preston Rolex


----------



## birkin101

More of Elle's Daytona, she wears it to death


----------



## birkin101

few more


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

Eva Longoria


----------



## birkin101

Elle yet again...Daytona is really growing on me...


----------



## geminijsc

^Thanks for posting so much watch eye candy Birkin 101!!!


----------



## couturequeen

Milla Jovovich with a very sparkly Cartier Tank Americaine.


----------



## triotrio

Is that Tank Americaine studded with diamonds all over (kinda like Eva Longoria's Franck Muller) or just on the sides of the face like the one Lindsay has?

That is my fave watch EVER! It's so classy and makes everyones wrists look so dainty.

*rubs Lotto ticket frantically*


----------



## IFFAH

triotrio said:


> Is that Tank Americaine studded with diamonds all over (kinda like Eva Longoria's Franck Muller) or just on the sides of the face like the one Lindsay has?
> 
> That is my fave watch EVER! It's so classy and makes everyones wrists look so dainty.
> 
> *rubs Lotto ticket frantically*



Based on my screen, it looks like it's studded with diamonds all over. ITA w/you. Imo, T.A. is one of the best watches from Cartier.


----------



## katie09

You'll find the watch on www.cartier.com


----------



## birkin101

Adelina Wong Ettelson Rolex


----------



## birkin101

More of Lindsay's Rolex from a recent event...


----------



## birkin101

Renee Zellweger with what appears to be Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Lindsay


----------



## birkin101

A picture of someone from a Hamptons party with Cartier Tank Francaise on.


----------



## birkin101

Marvette Britto socialite Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## birkin101

Mo Sakurai socialite Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## birkin101

Kelli Bensimon with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Shannen Doherty with Rolex


----------



## IFFAH

Lee Min-Ho, South Korea actor


----------



## katie09

IFFAH said:


> Lee Min-Ho, South Korea actor



What kind of watch is it?
You have to state the watch when you post pictures.


----------



## sbelle

*Birkin101*---as always great pictures!!


----------



## birkin101

Thanks!!! Lindsay with Rolex, she was apparently robbed twice in 3 months!!!!


----------



## birkin101

the thiefs ripped the safe of the wall and took off with a couple of watches... and first time nothing was stolen as the alarm scared them off..... this is horrendous!!! I am starting to rethink flashy big watches!


----------



## birkin101

Shilpa Shetty with Rolex


----------



## geminijsc

birkin101 said:


> the thiefs ripped the safe of the wall and took off with a couple of watches... and first time nothing was stolen as the alarm scared them off..... this is horrendous!!! I am starting to rethink flashy big watches!



It is sad for anyone to be in this place....If one has a great watch (or any great jewelery) insurance is a must!!!  Let's hope LiLo was covered.


----------



## birkin101

Tamara Ecclestone Rolex I think...


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

Here she wears Cartier La Donna


----------



## IFFAH

katie09 said:


> What kind of watch is it?
> You have to state the watch when you post pictures.


 
FYI, I'm not sure about the watch he's wearing which is why I did not state the name. Maybe others would know and state it. I've known about this rule for a long time.



birkin101 said:


> the thiefs ripped the safe of the wall and took off with a couple of watches... and first time nothing was stolen as the alarm scared them off..... this is horrendous!!! I am starting to rethink flashy big watches!


 
As always, :coolpics: *birkin101*. Lilo went shopping again. She looked happy in the latest pics.


----------



## birkin101

^ I know, but on some recent pictures she does not wear her Rolex watches....I am wondering if those were the ones stolen.... so sad... I would have been devastated in the same situation!


----------



## onegirlcreative

birkin101 said:


> the thiefs ripped the safe of the wall and took off with a couple of watches... and first time nothing was stolen as the alarm scared them off..... this is horrendous!!! I am starting to rethink flashy big watches!



i think if you have insurance, why not? life is short, so if you have to worry about whether or not your jewelry is going to be stolen, then don't bother, otherwise if you have insurance go for it. 

i have excellent insurance on all of my jewelry valued at $1,000 or more, including my TAG watch.


----------



## birkin101

Some socialite with Rolex


----------



## couturequeen

Aishwarya Rai wearing Longines.


----------



## couturequeen

Renee Zellweger with her Rolex


----------



## bagster

birkin101 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone Rolex I think...



Rolex Daytona - my watch of choice (in silver)


----------



## couturequeen

Rachel Zoe sporting a large gold Cartier Ballon Bleu.


----------



## birkin101

Close-up of Kourtney Kardashian's Cartier Santos Demoiselle


----------



## couturequeen

Spice Girl Melanie B with her Franck Muller Curvex.


----------



## couturequeen

Jessica Biel with a Chanel J12.


----------



## sbelle

I'm glad to see Jessica wearing her white J12 with black.  I think it looks great!  I am always hesitant about wearing mine with black, but I can see it isn't a problem!


----------



## birkin101

Aerin Lauder with Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## birkin101

Some Russian socialite with Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Rolex - some Russian TV Personality


----------



## birkin101

One of the Real Housewives of Orange County - Lauri .. with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Socialite with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

another Rolex


----------



## couturequeen

Eva Mendes wearing Jaeger-LeCoultre JLC 101 Feuille and Reverso Squadra watches.


----------



## couturequeen

Queen Latifa with a Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Jennifer Garner with Cartier Tank Americaine in 18K White Gold


----------



## wintotty

couturequeen said:


> More of Jennifer Aniston with her Rolex




Does anyone know what model is she wearing? I looked Rolex site, but couldn't find similar one....


----------



## triotrio

I seem to recall that she wears an Air King.....


----------



## ETenebris

If it's this one you refer to, it's a gold Rolex Presidential Day-Date with gold stick dial.  John Mayer gave her this watch, I believe.  She also has a stainless Air King (that I personally prefer to this one).  I believe the AK has a silver stick dial.  

http://www.rolex.com/en/#/en/collection/oyster-perpetual/day-date/yellow-gold/M118238-0122/


----------



## wintotty

birkin101 said:


> Sylvie van der Vaart close-up of Rolex



thanks guys, I guess I like Sylvie's Rolex more than Jen's. Can you guys identify which model it is?
It is on #164 post page 11


----------



## ETenebris

wintotty said:


> thanks guys, I guess I like Sylvie's Rolex more than Jen's. Can you guys identify which model it is?
> It is on #164 post page 11



Thanks for posting the page number...made it much easier to find!  That looks like a Day-Date also, but with a white dial with gold Roman markers.  The difference is this does not have the President-style band.  It's a standard band in gold, which I have not seen...you might want to ask over at the Rolex Forum to be sure.


----------



## couturequeen

Jessica Alba with a Chanel J-12.


----------



## wintotty

ETenebris said:


> Thanks for posting the page number...made it much easier to find!  That looks like a Day-Date also, but with a white dial with gold Roman markers.  The difference is this does not have the President-style band.  It's a standard band in gold, which I have not seen...you might want to ask over at the Rolex Forum to be sure.



Thank you so much!!! This watch will be my next watch to get! I'll take a look at Rolex forum!


----------



## onegirlcreative

ETenebris said:


> If it's this one you refer to, it's a gold Rolex Presidential Day-Date with gold stick dial.  John Mayer gave her this watch, I believe.  She also has a stainless Air King (that I personally prefer to this one).  I believe the AK has a silver stick dial.
> 
> http://www.rolex.com/en/#/en/collection/oyster-perpetual/day-date/yellow-gold/M118238-0122/



wow. i wonder who gave jen her gold cartier love bracelet?


----------



## ellacoach

I just went through this entire thread. I love my Tag, but now I want a Rolex!!


----------



## onegirlcreative

ellacoach said:


> I just went through this entire thread. I love my Tag, but now I want a Rolex!!



how funny, i also have a tag and feel the EXACT same way. lol


----------



## wintotty

ETenebris said:


> Thanks for posting the page number...made it much easier to find!  That looks like a Day-Date also, but with a white dial with gold Roman markers.  The difference is this does not have the President-style band.  It's a standard band in gold, which I have not seen...you might want to ask over at the Rolex Forum to be sure.



Do you know the ball park price for this watch? My local dealer quoted me about 20K, does it sound about right?


----------



## ETenebris

That's a pretty good price.  Of course the gold watches don't hold their value as well as the rolesor (gold combo) or stainless steel, so if you don't want to shell out $20k you might be able to find a nice pre-owned Day-Date.  Here is a good site for pricing: http://www.alanfurman.com/noframes/rolex1.html#ro_pres  They are a grey dealer, but have an excellent reputation.


----------



## wintotty

Thanks again you are great! I didn't know that gold watches don't hold value as much.....wonder why that is?


----------



## birkin101

Here is the better picture of Sylvie's Rolex along with Courtney Cox, Lindsay and VB (I think similar models)


----------



## birkin101

Kelly Bensimon(Real Housewives of NYC)  and Karolina Kurkova also wear a similar model


----------



## birkin101

A somewhat well know Russian actress Alika Smehova with what appears to be Cartier Panther White Gold with Diamonds around the face


----------



## pond23

wintotty said:


> Thanks again you are great! I didn't know that gold watches don't hold value as much.....wonder why that is?



^ I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## Sir Rocco

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but John Mayer seriously knows his watches.

Rolex Daytona 'Paul Newman'. One of the holy grails for any watch / Rolex collector, in gold.


----------



## triotrio

Why is it so rare? Limited release?


----------



## geminijsc

^The "Paul Newman Rolex Daytona" is rare in that it's a vintage watch from the early 1960's....Elle MacPherson also looks to have one in Stainless Steel.


----------



## couturequeen

Natalia Vodianova wearing a Cartier Ballon Bleu and a diamond Pasha.


----------



## Sir Rocco

triotrio said:


> Why is it so rare? Limited release?



Like geminijsc said, they stopped production in the early 70's.

You can read more here about the Rolex 'Paul Newman' Daytona.

I quote Wikipedia:


> The Paul Newman dial has been out of production for some time now, probably since the early 1970s, and Rolex is not able to supply any replacement version of it.
> 
> It is said that Paul Newman himself has worn this watch up until his death in 2008,Reference 6239 Daytona and has done so since 1972, the watch having been given to him by his wife, Joanne Woodward, when Mr. Newman took up automobile racing.
> 
> Interestingly, these original Daytona watches were not in demand when produced, and accordingly were available for appallingly little money, but have gained rapid esteem in the collector milieu and today are known as the "Holy Grail" of collectible watches and fetch astronomical prices at auction, purchased by avid collectors in the know and other cognoscenti. They do not become less rare with the passage of time, particularly the Paul Newman dial version.


----------



## Sir Rocco

oysterinfo.de/de/specials/celebs/images/cheguevara.jpg

Che Guevara with his Rolex.


----------



## keodi

wintotty said:


> Thanks again you are great! I didn't know that gold watches don't hold value as much.....wonder why that is?


 
I was womdering the same thing..


----------



## couturequeen

wintotty said:


> Thanks again you are great! I didn't know that gold watches don't hold value as much.....wonder why that is?



My thought is that it's a result of gold being softer than stainless steel and more people opting for the silver look these days. Also scratches and dings in gold are more apparent.

People want something silver, lighter, cheaper and more durable, so they go for a stainless steel watch rather than pay a premium for white gold, as an example. The people trying to sell their gold watches have no one to sell to and therefore have to lower their prices to compete in the market.


----------



## birkin101

Olivia Palermo yet again with her ladies size gold Rolex


----------



## cyrus12009

Rolex seems the IT thing now


----------



## Sir Rocco

cyrus12009 said:


> Rolex seems the IT thing now



Rolex is timeless. Audemars Piguet is the IT thing now .


----------



## brand wh*re

Na ah, AP is timeless. Rolex is for the Nouveau riche 

BTW, I dont think gold watches are worth less than stainless steel. It merely depends on the type and model of the watch you purchase.


----------



## ETenebris

brand wh*re said:


> Na ah, AP is timeless. Rolex is for the Nouveau riche
> 
> BTW, I dont think gold watches are worth less than stainless steel. It merely depends on the type and model of the watch you purchase.



I don't think anyone said gold was worth less than SS.  The discussion is that gold watches do not hold value (comparatively) as well as SS.  This is probably because there is a larger market for SS, and many people who are willing to pay the premium price for a gold Rolex will buy new because they can.  I disagree that Rolex is for nouveau riche...Rolex has been a classic, timeless item since long before the rappers decided they would look cool with one.


----------



## jarjar7

Rolex is all the rage


----------



## Bag Fetish

Can someone id this rolex for me pls ?


----------



## onegirlcreative

Bag Fetish said:


> Can someone id this rolex for me pls ?



whose is that? which celebrity?


----------



## Sir Rocco

Bag Fetish said:


> Can someone id this rolex for me pls ?



It's a Rolex Daydate 1 in Gold with normal bezel.


----------



## luvmy3girls

jennifer aniston..maybe???


----------



## kiwishopper

Whoa...a gold rolex, with a gold Cartier love bangle...THE perfect match!! :greengrin:


----------



## brand wh*re

Love the watch......but blown up, it looks like she's giving me the finger ekkkk!.


----------



## onegirlcreative

luvmy3girls said:


> jennifer aniston..maybe???



i bet you're right. there was a pic posted back a few pages where she was weraing a yellow gold rolex with a yg cartier love bracelet. gorgeous!


----------



## trend_setter

lovely pics...guess cartier is the most popular choice


----------



## ETenebris

Yes, it is Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Jen74

Great thread - love to see what these gals are wearing!


----------



## couturequeen

French actress Catherine Devenue wearing a Chanel J12. Who says it's only for the young girls?


----------



## onegirlcreative

couturequeen said:


> French actress Catherine Devenue wearing a Chanel J12. Who says it's only for the young girls?



she is still just absolutely gorgeous! i remember when she was THE face of chanel and i think she was in her late 30s/early 40s? 

too bad she's smoking in that pic. otherwise it'd be perfect!


----------



## couturequeen

onegirlcreative said:


> she is still just absolutely gorgeous! i remember when she was THE face of chanel and i think she was in her late 30s/early 40s?
> 
> too bad she's smoking in that pic. otherwise it'd be perfect!



Yeah that was my thought too - I wish she wasn't smoking!


----------



## Sir Rocco

What does it matter...


----------



## triotrio

Frankly I'd be disappointed if she wasn't - it's part of her whole image in my mind.

Still not sold on the J12 though. Too plasticky looking for me.  They look amazing on some people though - particularly olive-toned or darker.


----------



## birkin101

Courtney Cox with her Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Rihanna with Rolex


----------



## brand wh*re

Well, I can't let Birkin do all the work.

Here's a pick of Kate Bosworth with a Vacheron Constantine Egerie

I was almost going to get this watch


----------



## onegirlcreative

Sir Rocco said:


> What does it matter...


----------



## birkin101

Rebecca Gayheart with Rolex


----------



## hambisyosa

Sir Rocco said:


> Rolex is timeless. Audemars Piguet is the IT thing now .


  yep yep


----------



## birkin101

Ksenia Sobchak (Russian Socialite a la Paris Hilton) with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

^Daytona that is


----------



## couturequeen

Cindy Crawford with an Omega Constellation


----------



## Jahpson

cindy crawford looks fantastic


----------



## couturequeen

Alyson Hannigan with an Hermes Cape Cod.


----------



## luvmy3girls

birkin101 said:


> Ksenia Sobchak (Russian Socialite a la Paris Hilton) with Rolex


 off topic..but, can anyone ID her glasses?


----------



## couturequeen

Jennifer Garner again with a Cartier Tank Americaine


----------



## couturequeen

Jennifer Lopez wearing a Rolex


----------



## greensmurf

elisabeth hasselbeck on 'the view'   cartier francaise


----------



## greensmurf

nancy o'dell - cartier roadster


----------



## couturequeen

Madonna with an Hermes Cape Cod


----------



## greensmurf

any cartiers in films/tv  ?


----------



## greensmurf

kristen bell - cartier francaise (midsize)


----------



## amiami

Can anyone ID this watch?  I'm not sure if it's Hermes Cape Cod or not.  Does Cape Cod come in round faces too?
THANKS =)


----------



## birkin101

Some Russian socialite with Rolex ss/gold


----------



## birkin101

Maria Kravtsova with Patek Philippe


----------



## birkin101

Irina Mihailovskaya with Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## birkin101

Anna Mihalevskaya - Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Isolda Ishhanishvili Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Anna Andronova with Rolex


----------



## onegirlcreative

^^^ are these all russian socialites/stars? i have no idea who these people are. either way, their watches are gorgeous!


----------



## birkin101

Yes, they are. Some of them actresses, singers and just plain socialites...


----------



## mocha.lover

Kristen Stewart

Seiko SJB880 Watch

Link: http://www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/89685/FEF7b9e7add9fcD4__gallery.jpg


----------



## birkin101

Russian socialites with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Russian pop group Mobile Blondes - Rolex Daytona


----------



## Ang45

I am a timepiece fanatic!  I LOVE the oversized look but not a fan of gold on myself but it looks great on Jennifer Aniston and above on Victoria Beckham.  Anyone know what designer watch Kelly Ripa wears?  Hers is all stainless steel, silver face I think.


----------



## Ang45

When I see Elle or Jennifer Aniston in the gold, I want one!  LOVE the ovesize!  I own a ladies datejust two-tone with silver face diamond dial and I own a stainless steel TAG with black face diamond dial.  LOVE them but I want this LARGE look.  I own two ToyWatches, one black, one white.  THEY remind me of the J12 that I MUST have!


----------



## dreamdoll

From the beckham thread,
Victoria Beckham


----------



## katie09

What kind of watch is that?             anyone?




dreamdoll said:


> From the beckham thread,
> Victoria Beckham


----------



## birkin101

^I am curious about VB's watch as well. Anyone?


----------



## surfergirljen

birkin101 said:


> Russian socialites with Rolex



OMG the girl in the striped shirt is so cute! Love her style!


----------



## Jahpson

i love that photo of the socialite with the silver bag. so very "peekaboo"


----------



## PoshPepper

Victoria's watch looks like a Piaget. Could be wrong, though. Or it might be from Chopard. Victoria is a huge fan of their watches, as well as their jewelry.


----------



## deem

victoria's watch is
 de grisogono .


----------



## PoshPepper

Many thanks deem, I never even thought of de Grisogono. I've been admiring that watch since I first saw her wear it. It's truly beautiful and just my style! Perhaps I'll check out their site and see what else they have that catches my eye. Again, thank you.


----------



## birkin101

Cricket Burns - Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## birkin101

Celine Dion with Cartier Tank Americaine YG and Diamonds


----------



## bykimber

Kim K with a Gold Cartier Roadster


----------



## juicyincouture

Kimora Lee in diamond Frank Muller (2005)


----------



## juicyincouture

Victoria Beckham in de Grisogono w/ diamonds.


----------



## birkin101

Some Russian socialite with Rolex YG


----------



## birkin101

VB's Rolex yet again


----------



## couturequeen

Sarah Jessica Parker wearing a Tank Americaine.


----------



## couturequeen

Ashley Olsen wearing a Cartier Pasha Seatimer.


----------



## couturequeen

Angelina Jolie wearing a Tissot T-Touch.


----------



## onegirlcreative

couturequeen said:


> Ashley Olsen wearing a Cartier Pasha Seatimer.



ahhhh...now that's my dream watch right there.


----------



## hilwa

Victoria Beckham watch is De Grisogono Instrumento No. Uno. I wish this thread will be sticky.


----------



## couturequeen

Isla Fisher wearing an Hermes Cape Cod.


----------



## Phillyfan

Any idea what watch Juju Chung was wearing on GMA today?


----------



## couturequeen

It might be a watch with a plastic bracelet, as it seemed a bit transparent. My guess would be Toywatch. Hopefully these screencaps might help someone ID.


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks couturequeen! I don't have that skill of locating and posting those pics. You're right, esp. in the 2nd picture, it does look transparent.


----------



## birkin101

Russian socialite with Rolex Daytona in YG


----------



## birkin101

Russian socialites with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Ksenia Sobchak, Russian celebrity/socialite, Rolex


----------



## couturequeen

Tara Reid with a Rolex Daytona


----------



## couturequeen

Ellen DeGeneres with a Rolex Daytona and President


----------



## couturequeen

Veronica Webb with a Chanel J12


----------



## couturequeen

Rachel Weisz with a Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## couturequeen

Kris Jenner with a diamond Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## couturequeen

Dita Von Teese with a Rolex Datejust Royal Black watch


----------



## triotrio

birkin101 said:


> Ksenia Sobchak, Russian celebrity/socialite, Rolex



Aaahhh! A Rolex with a green face!

One of my all-time watch fantasies.....


----------



## preciousp

couturequeen said:


> Kris Jenner with a diamond Cartier Ballon Bleu


 
Does anyone know if she's wearing the medium or large model?  It's hard to tell.


----------



## ETenebris

From the Telethon for Haiti...Ellen with (presumably) her Daytona and Reese with a Lady Datejust:


----------



## twoodcc

jenny with her roadster.. looks great on her wrist.. i wish i had one of those........


----------



## couturequeen

preciousp said:


> Does anyone know if she's wearing the medium or large model?  It's hard to tell.



My guess is medium.


----------



## couturequeen

Jennifer Hudson and Usher with a Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## preciousp

couturequeen said:


> My guess is medium.


 
Thanks!!  I thought it looked more like the medium.


----------



## birkin101

Russian socialite with Rolex Daytona







Another Rolex






Svetlana Udina with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Model Brooklyn Decker, Andy Roddick's wife in South Beach - Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Recent shots of Elle MacPherson's Rolex Daytona


----------



## sammie_sue

^^Love it...love her.


----------



## IFFAH

Lee Na-Young, Korean actress w/Cartier


----------



## NY Village Girl

Is this the Small or the Midsize?


----------



## NY Village Girl

Is this the Small or the Midsize?



couturequeen said:


> Michelle ***** with a Cartier Tank


----------



## Azimao

Midsize : )


----------



## birkin101

Is it white gold or stainless?


----------



## firstaid

birkin101 said:


> Is it white gold or stainless?



Mid size only comes in stainless or two tone.  I think Michelle's watch might be two tone, or it looks that way in that picture.


----------



## greensmurf

Nancy O'dell wears Cartier Roadster.


----------



## birkin101

Vera Brezhneva with Rolex


----------



## Molls

couturequeen said:


> Dita Von Teese with a Rolex Datejust Royal Black watch



I could live without the band on this watch, but the watch itself is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## birkin101

another Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

another Rolex in action


----------



## sammie_sue

*birkin101* Thanks for keeping up with the pics! Love them. I'm obsessed with watches...


----------



## birkin101

My pleasure, watches are one my obsessions as well as you can tell....


----------



## sammie_sue

^^Good to know I'm not alone! lol


----------



## birkin101

Olga Orlova with Rolex Daytona


----------



## ItalianContessa

LOVE this blog!  Great pictures Birkin101.


----------



## alessia70

Brad Pitt 











Daniel Craig


----------



## alessia70

Hillary *******





John Mayer


----------



## alessia70

Jonas Bros











Jamie lynn sigler


----------



## hilwa

I love this thread.


----------



## dreamdoll

VB and her rolex (from Stars thread)


----------



## Kissmark

just wondering, all those female celebrities w/ large rolex's, besides daytona what other models are they wearing? air king?


----------



## Phillyfan

There are photos with Jennifer Anniston and an air king. The air king is my next watch!


----------



## Kissmark

Hokaplan said:


> There are photos with Jennifer Anniston and an air king. The air king is my next watch!


 
Mine too!! and I JUST got the J12.....gosh I need to be stopped....but at least the Air King is not too expensive...


----------



## amazigrace

Sir Rocco said:


> What does it matter...



My opinion is that it matters between life and death.


----------



## falling5tarr

Kristin Cavallari with Michael Kors gold chronograph


----------



## L0ve

falling5tarr said:


> Kristin Cavallari with Michael Kors gold chronograph




Do you think Kristin Cavallari has the oversized or the regular?  I just bought the regular.


----------



## falling5tarr

Pretty sure it's the regular -- I have the same one.


----------



## birkin101

Jennifer Garner with Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## lovely64

^^^
That´s a really lovely watch


----------



## Elina0408

Lovely indeed!!


----------



## couturequeen

Sandra Bullock with a Rolex Daytona


----------



## couturequeen

Courteney Cox with a Rolex


----------



## couturequeen

Kris Jenner with a Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

^This one is on my wish list!!! Absolutely love Daytona in Yellow Gold!


----------



## couturequeen

Gisele Bundchen wearing a Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## couturequeen

Kelly Osbourne with a Chanel J12 Diamond Date.


----------



## tillie46

Is it wrong that I want them all?


----------



## sammie_sue

If wanting them all is wrong, I don't want to be right!!! lol


----------



## birkin101

Ramona Singer, RHONYC, sporting Cartier Tank Francaise Midsize White Gold with Diamonds


----------



## sammie_sue

Thank you *Birkin*!!!


----------



## birkin101

^My pleasure, sammie_sue.


----------



## couturequeen

Kim Kardashian with a diamond Franck Muller Curvex


----------



## birkin101

Can anyone find a larger version of this picture...

Michelle ***** with Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## sammie_sue

Wow, what a great picture!!


----------



## couturequeen

Came across another one with the watch peaking out


----------



## couturequeen

Nikky Hilton and Kathie Lee Gifford like the black J12


----------



## couturequeen

Zoe Saldana with a blue MOP Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the pics CoutureQueen and Birkin101 

I really love Kim K Franck Muller  I might put a similar Franck on my wishlist!


----------



## couturequeen

Brooke Shields wearing Rolex


----------



## birkin101

http://mainpeople.ru/photo/14/Zvanyj_obed_Etername:1/455725/

http://mainpeople.ru/photo/14/Zvanyj_obed_Etername:2/455777/


----------



## janelles

Is the the small size?


----------



## birkin101

couturequeen said:


> Came across another one with the watch peaking out


 
Wow!!! That was fast! You are good at this!


----------



## gemrock

couturequeen said:


> Brooke Shields wearing Rolex


 Thanks Couturequeen. i love Brooke!


----------



## ETenebris

Cortney Novogratz from Sixx Design (Bravo's new "9 by Design") with her ever-present Rolex Sub.  I now officially want one!


----------



## couturequeen

Rachel Zoe with a Rolex Daytona


----------



## sammie_sue

ETenebris said:


> Cortney Novogratz from Sixx Design (Bravo's new "9 by Design") with her ever-present Rolex Sub.  I now officially want one!




Love this watch! I just discovered this show, and I think it's great. It's rare these days to see a couple with that many kids, and I say good for them!!! I have 5, so I know kind of how they feel!!!


----------



## couturequeen

Madonna with an Hermes Cape Cod


----------



## couturequeen

Stylist Taylor Jacobson with a Rolex President


----------



## ETenebris

Reese Witherspoon with...yes, yet another yellow gold Rolex President.  And the bag of my dreams!

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2402883/reese-witherspoon-tea-05/


----------



## birkin101

Anna Andronova with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Ekaterina Andreeva - Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101




----------



## sammie_sue

More pics...YAY!!! Thanks *Birkin*....


----------



## birkin101

Some Russian Socialites with Rolex Daytona if I am not mistaken


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Donna Antebi - Cartier Panther


----------



## birkin101

Kinga Lampert with Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## birkin101

Another Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Christina Greenberg - Rolex Daytona


----------



## sammie_sue

*Birkin* you're on fire!! Thanks for the flood of pics. Loving it...


----------



## BadRomance93

couturequeen said:


> Stylist Taylor Jacobson with a Rolex President


 
This is *gorgeous*! Is the gold on the face similar in tone to the rest of the watch? It looks darker. Usually with watches I take a "mo' jewels, the better" stance, but the Gold on Gold is too fab!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^LOVE that watch.


----------



## birkin101

^ I like it better with oyster bracelet...


----------



## birkin101

Valerie Krioski - Cartier Tank Francaise






Does anyone know what kind of watch Jill Zarin is wearing?


----------



## birkin101

Suzanne Murphy - Patek Philippe 24






Missy Lubliner - Cartier Tank Francaise w/ Diamonds Midsize White Gold






Coleen Rein w/ a mystery watch











Jacqueline Murphy - Cartier La Donna


----------



## birkin101

Debra Wasser - Can someone ID this watch, please?






Bethany Frankel - Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## birkin101

Denise Wohl  - mystery watch






Andrea Wernick - Franck Muller






Jacqueline Murphy - Cartier La Donna











Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Pamela Morgan - Cartier Panther


----------



## ayla

Jay with an Audemars Piguet (?)


----------



## lovely64

I am beginning to like the Cartier Tank Francaise more and more

The mystery watch is very nice too. It looks familiar.


----------



## geminijsc

birkin101 said:


> Debra Wasser - Can someone ID this watch, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Di Grisogono...looks to be an Instrumentino......
> 
> The other mystery watch you have posted is a Cartier Pasha Chrono.....


----------



## birkin101

^ Thanks so much.


----------



## birkin101

Another Rolex


----------



## birkin101

What about this one?






Jill Zarin with yet again a new watch...not sure what it is.


----------



## couturequeen

birkin101 said:


> Jill Zarin with yet again a new watch...not sure what it is.




I'm thinking a Chopard Happy Sport?


----------



## couturequeen

Jessica Simpson with a Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Theresa Quirk - Cartier Panther


----------



## birkin101

Jill Zarin - ...

Kelly Bensimon - Rolex Daydate











Unidentified Socialite on the right - Cartier Tank Francaise S/S






Cartier Santos


----------



## birkin101

Hermes Watch






Another Rolex 






Cartier Panther


----------



## couturequeen

Betty White with a gold Cartier Demoiselle


----------



## couturequeen

Sofia Vergara with a diamond Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## birkin101

couturequeen said:


> Betty White with a gold Cartier Demoiselle


 
^ I am pretty sure that this is Cartier Panther.


----------



## birkin101

Elle Ferbeek - Rolex


----------



## sammie_sue

Whew!! Didn't look at this thread all weekend...what a treat! So many new pics...thank you so much *birkin*. It's really nice of you to take all that time to post new pics. Appreciated!!!!


----------



## couturequeen

birkin101 said:


> ^ I am pretty sure that this is Cartier Panther.



You are probably right!


----------



## couturequeen

Jessica Alba with a Bvlgari Diagono


----------



## birkin101

Patek Philippe 24







Yana Rudkovskaya - Franck Muller






Evelyna Hromchenko - Patek Philippe 24


----------



## birkin101

Another Rolex






Victoria Bonya - not sure what kind of watch this is....











Rolex Daytona






Rolex


----------



## couturequeen

birkin101 said:


> Yana Rudkovskaya - Franck Muller



Fabulous watch! Love her style.


----------



## birkin101

Not sure if this was already posted....






More of Cartier Panther w/ diamonds - Alika Smehova











This is either Cartier Tank Francaise or Patek Philippe 24 (always get those mixed up)






Rolex Daytona (Leopard Face w/ diamonds)


----------



## birkin101

Rolex (I love this picture)






not sure what this is... Victoria Lopyreva











Rolex






Ksenia Marchekova - Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Miroslava Duma - Rolex






Natalia Vodianova - Jacob & Co.






Rolex peeking out...






Not sure what this is...


----------



## birkin101

Another Leopard Diamond Rolex Daytona


----------



## sammie_sue

Thank you for all the new pics!!!!!


----------



## birkin101

Cartier


----------



## birkin101

Elena Remchukova - Rolex





















Franck Muller


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Jamie-Lynn Sigler - Rolex Daytona

https://www.patrickmcmullan.com/popups/preview.aspx?imgId=1296891&eventId=33113

https://www.patrickmcmullan.com/popups/preview.aspx?imgId=1296941&eventId=33113

Kelly Bensimon

https://www.patrickmcmullan.com/popups/preview.aspx?imgId=1296890&eventId=33113

https://www.patrickmcmullan.com/popups/preview.aspx?imgId=1296906&eventId=33113


----------



## birkin101

Rolex






Jacob & Co.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## sbelle

*birkin*--I love this thread--thanks so much for all the work posting these great pictures!


----------



## ayla

Beckham and one of the professional Rolex watches, can anyone help ? Deep Sea or GMT II ?


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Rolex











Not sure what this is...


----------



## birkin101

Daisy Soros


----------



## ETenebris

ayla said:


> Beckham and one of the professional Rolex watches, can anyone help ? Deep Sea or GMT II ?



Maybe the Deep Sea?  Looks pretty chunky.


----------



## ayla

^ Ya I was thinking that, but GMT II with its ceramic bezel gets pretty big too ! 

I love the picture though, Becks is too adorable.


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Pearlmaster - Victoria Silvedsdt (I probably butchered the last name)

PS: Her face is starting to look scary...she used to be so pretty before.


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Ballon Bleu - Tatiana Rogachenko


----------



## sammie_sue

^^I think I may need this watch in my life...


----------



## ETenebris

^^ And those pants OUT of her closet!


----------



## Bagaday

^^LOL!  SOOOOO very true.


----------



## sammie_sue

Ha Ha Ha...Agreed!


----------



## birkin101

Too funny!!!


----------



## birkin101

Svetlana Bondarchuk - Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## geminijsc

Angelia Jolie and her Bulgari Carbon-Gold:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Tank Francaise Midsize Stainless Steel












Cartier Demoiselle Midsize






Hermes Kelly Watch






Rolex Datejust


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Rolex






Michelle






Hermes Cape Cod











Cartier Pasha


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Pearlmaster w/ Diamonds


----------



## love_daisy

Anna Bella said:


> 1. Diana's Cartier Tank Francaise
> 
> 2. Princess Maxima's Cartier Tank Louis Cartier
> 
> 3. Elle's Rolex
> 
> 4. Princess Mary's Cartier Tank Americaine w. Diamonds and Lilac leather strap
> 
> 5. Carmen dell'Orefice with her Cartier Panthere in yellow gold




I am pretty sure Princess Maxima's is Cartier small Tank Solo in Gold.


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Patek Philippe


----------



## sammie_sue

Once again *birkin*, many thanks for keeping up this thread!! The time it takes to upload all these pictures is appreciated.


----------



## couturequeen

Samantha Ronson with a Rolex Daytona


----------



## couturequeen

Nicole Kidman wearing Omega


----------



## birkin101

Rolex






Arlene Fischer - Cartier Tank Francaise YG






Uliana Tseitlina - Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Ballon Bleu






Hermes






Margaret Huerta - Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## Sammyjoe

Double post


----------



## Sammyjoe

birkin101 said:


> Patek Philippe


 

My fav loved up couple , she looks so pretty. They are also pictured in the H forum. Thanks Birkin101.

I wish we knew who they are!!!!!


----------



## birkin101

^Konstantin Remchukov and his wife. He is a journalist/authour/politician, owns a newspaper and has written a few books on economics.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Thanks Birkin101 :urock:


----------



## Julide

Thanks *Birkin101*I love them too!!!


----------



## birkin101

Me three!!! They actually have 3 children together. They are seriously the most adorable couple.


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Tank Francaise WG w/ Diamonds


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Thanks Birkin101! I dont know something about this couple I just adore  The lady esp to me is really pretty.


----------



## sammie_sue

Sylvie Van Der Vaart/Rolex
source: The Fashion Spot


----------



## birkin101

Rolex





















What kind of watch is this? Vancleef & Arpels perhaps?


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## sammie_sue

WOW!! That's a nice one!!


----------



## birkin101

^I know!






I am wondering what is the guy looking at?!?


----------



## sammie_sue

^^Tee Hee...


----------



## KathyB

birkin101 said:


> ^I know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering what is the guy looking at?!?


 I don't believe it's her watch!


----------



## radhika

KathyB said:


> I don't believe it's her watch!



Me neither!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^what watch is she wearing?


----------



## alessia70

a rolex perhaps? 
who is she? and why wouldn't the watch be hers? i'm curious now


----------



## birkin101

^ I think the girls meant that the guy isn't looking at her watch like someone suggested, not that it's not her watch. It is Rolex, similar model to the one Victoria Beckham owns.


----------



## birkin101

Can someone ID this watch?


----------



## alessia70

birkin101 said:


> ^ I think the girls meant that the guy isn't looking at her watch like someone suggested, not that it's not her watch. It is Rolex, similar model to the one Victoria Beckham owns.



haha that makes much more sense


----------



## Tracy

Anyone know what kind of watch Stephanie Pratt is wearing?


----------



## birkin101

Another Rolex Daytona


----------



## sammie_sue

That cigarette in the background is as long as my forearm!! lol


----------



## ETenebris

Who is the girl with the Daytona?


----------



## ayla

Posh and daytona


----------



## radhika

victoria and her gold datejust


----------



## birkin101

ETenebris said:


> Who is the girl with the Daytona?


 
random Russian socialite...


----------



## birkin101

Not sure what this one is, but I kinda like it....






Franck Muller


----------



## birkin101

VB with Rolex Daytona


----------



## newbaglover

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1140457&d=1277662396

This one is Maurice Lacroix Divina in SS with diamonds. It is beautiful!


----------



## birkin101

Thanks!!! I thought it must be something special!!!


----------



## birkin101

Another Rolex






Yachtmaster


----------



## birkin101

Naomi - Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

More of Rolex Daytona


----------



## sammie_sue

You rock *birkin*!! Fantastic pics as usual!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

birkin101 said:


> Naomi - Rolex Daytona


 off the subject...but I love her dress


----------



## birkin101

Thanks, sammie_sue! Just trying to keep up....


----------



## skategirl

What watch is Sting wearing?


----------



## skategirl

Kim Kardashian is wearing a Timex, what is the model number?


----------



## geminijsc

^^Sting wears his Bulgari-Bulgari in white gold or stainless.


----------



## ayla

Peter Weller


----------



## birkin101

Patek Philippe 24






Rolex .....I think she "overdid" her lips to put it mildly.


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Tank Americaine


----------



## couturequeen

Jennifer Garner wearing Rolex


----------



## thefinerthings

birkin101 said:


> Another Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that watch not too big.


----------



## thefinerthings

birkin101 said:


> Patek Philippe 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex .....I think she "overdid" her lips to put it mildl]


----------



## thefinerthings

birkin101 said:


> Patek Philippe 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex .....I think she "overdid" her lips to put it mildly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend has that watch. (SB) I don't believe she wanted her lips like that on purpose? Can you say REFUND!!


----------



## thefinerthings

sierrasun1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great thread!!!
> 
> Anyone know the watch that Kelly Ripa occasionally wears?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!
> 
> I've seen photos of her wearing a rolex on Zimbio.com


----------



## birkin101

Not sure what this one is....


----------



## couturequeen

Madonna wearing a Rolex Daytona.


----------



## couturequeen

Bethenny Frankel wearing a Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## couturequeen

Angelina Jolie wearing an two tone Omega Constellation


----------



## birkin101

Maurice Lacroix if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## birkin101

Is this Cartier?


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone know the brands of these watches please? ive spent ages trying to find them but dont know where to start
http://www.avrilsmusic.net/pictures/displayimage-1373-4.html
http://www.avrilsmusic.net/pictures/displayimage-1311-4.html

please help!!!  thank you


----------



## prettyali

Might be Jacob & Co.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Kourtney Kardashian with brand spanking new Rolex, I think she used to wear Cartier Demoiselle in larger size before.






Cartier Santos


----------



## birkin101

Kourtney with Cartier Demoiselle


----------



## birkin101

Kim Kardashian - Cartier Roadster






Kris Jenner - Rolex Datejust






Kim - Rolex Datejust(not sure if it's the same watch her mother was sporting earlier)






Khloe with the similar Rolex






Kim  - Diamond Frack Muller


----------



## birkin101

Kris Jenner - Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## birkin101

Kris - Cartier Pasha


----------



## birkin101

Kim - Cartier Tank Americaine






Rolex


----------



## skylark

Suze Orman wears a Cartier...not sure if I can post pictures since I'm brand new to this site, but I'm including the URL:

randomhouse.com.au/authordatabaselarge/Orman,%20Suze.jpg


----------



## birkin101

Here it is:


----------



## CharmingCharms

Jessica Simpson's Chanel J12 is very nice. I love the white contrasts in it.


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona


----------



## purseinsanity

My goodness, the Kardashians could open up their own store!  So many lovely watches!


----------



## birkin101

^That's what I thought, do you think they share?


----------



## birkin101

Franck Muller


----------



## sammie_sue

Thanks for keeping this thread alive with all the new pics...


----------



## lanasyogamama

^ Yes!  I love them too!


----------



## couturequeen

Jennifer Aniston with her gold Rolex Presidential.


----------



## couturequeen

Kathy Griffin with a Chanel J12.


----------



## couturequeen

Sandra Bullock with a Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Victoria Lopyreva - Miss Russia at one point, with Rolex Daytona


----------



## sammie_sue

Wow...


----------



## firstaid

Stephen Colbert Tag Heuer (Aquaracer?)


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Aww Birkin101, thank you so much for keeping this thread alive, I'm obsessed with watches


----------



## sammie_sue

^^I agree...I'm obsessed with watches as well.  Can't decide what to get next...hhmmmmm...I've really taken a liking to the Panerai's I've seen lately.


----------



## birkin101

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Aww Birkin101, thank you so much for keeping this thread alive, I'm obsessed with watches


 
My pleasure!


----------



## birkin101

Reese Witherspoon with a beautifule Rolex Daydate


----------



## radhika

birkin101 said:


> Reese Witherspoon with a beautifule Rolex Daydate


----------



## birkin101

more of RW


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Datejust


----------



## birkin101




----------



## curlygirlsd

birkin101, you are the best! This is my favorite thread on Purseforum. I have it bookmarked and I start here. 

 I really like the smaller sized ladies datejust on Reese. Maybe she will bring the smaller watches back into fashion.


----------



## amoxie92

love, love, love Reese' gold watch....


----------



## birkin101

Curlygirlsd, you too nice!!! Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## birkin101

Andrea Chung, Avon CEO - Cartier La Donna







Few other shots of Datejust











I think this could be Carter Panther


----------



## birkin101

Franck Muller


----------



## Irishgal

Birkin101, not sure where we would be without your amazing pictures! You are much appreciated!


----------



## birkin101

You are welcome, Irishgal! It's a real compliment coming especially from you.


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona on a man....looks kind of small....


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Can someone ID this watch?


----------



## lesasue86

^ No idea what that watch is. btw, who is she?


----------



## skyqueen

Irishgal said:


> Birkin101, not sure where we would be without your amazing pictures! You are much appreciated!


----------



## birkin101

Lesasue86, Ulia Petrushina - I think she is a wife of some famous Russian DJ....anyways she is in Russian social scene a lot!!! I've posted some of her pictures in Hermes and Socialites thread as well.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Rolex Datejust


----------



## birkin101




----------



## sammie_sue

Fantastic pictures *birkin*. I want to thank you as well for keeping up this thread with all of these amazing pics.


----------



## birkin101

You're welcome, sammie_sue.

another smaller Rolex


----------



## Bagaday

I'm always checking out this thread so once again, thank you Birkin - I just love the entertainment factor of all these pics and people and their glamourous lives......really fun!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks!!! I love watches and I love love visiting this thread! Thank you *Birkin*!! :kiss:


----------



## birkin101

So many nice comments...... thanks everyone.


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Datejust






More of Reese


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## becesq

birkin101 said:


> Can someone ID this watch?



Could it be a white gold Patek Ph. 24 with leather strap so it has the extra row of diamonds on the sides?


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> ^That's what I thought, do you think they share?



Probably!


----------



## birkin101

Rolex in the background


----------



## birkin101

Rolex






Datejust


----------



## birkin101

Rachel Zoe - Cartier


----------



## birkin101

This is kind of nice....


----------



## birkin101

What is Melania ***** wearing?


----------



## Pimbi77

radhika said:


> victoria and her gold datejust



Isn't it a DAYDATE?!


----------



## radhika

yes its a daydate. sorry


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Dayton White Gold












Cartier Panther


----------



## mangowife

I love love love Reese's big gold Rolex... I found sources saying that it's a President, which is the name that refers to the type of band, but her band seems chunkier to me, like an Oyster bracelet (unless she has more than one!).  Can anyone confirm which it is? 

Also - anyone know the size?  Can't tell whether it's a 31mm, 34mm or 36mm.

Thank you!


----------



## ETenebris

Looks like a gold men's Day-Date.  I believe the men's presidential band is not chunky like the women's.  Size would be 36mm.


----------



## mangowife

^  Thank you, I'm on the hunt!


----------



## birkin101

^ It is a Daydate with an oyster band(not presidential with much smaller links), it's the next one on my wish list. Victoria Beckham has the exact same one.


----------



## mangowife

On my wishlist too!  Thanks for your confirmation, I didn't think it was a president.


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## Phillyfan

Any pics that might identify Kelly Ripa's watch or does anyone know which she wears? TIA!


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Tank Francaise S/S






Rolex Datejust


----------



## birkin101

Kelly Ripa with what appears to be Rolex


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks! Do you know which rolex? I appreciate your help!


----------



## birkin101

I think it's midsize, oyster bracelet... could be a daydate or datejust. I cannot see the face of the watch properly.


----------



## birkin101

Kris Jenner - Rolex Daytona Rose Gold


----------



## birkin101

Another Rolex


----------



## birkin101




----------



## sammie_sue

*Birkin*...do you know what style that is? ^^

p.s. another BIG thank you for keeping this thread alive with all of the lovely pics.


----------



## birkin101

Could be a Daydate perhaps?....kinda difficult to see...


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Ballon Bleu






Cartier Tank Americaine


----------



## birkin101

Another Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## Phillyfan

Is that last ballon bleu a large? It also looks ss.


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## radhika

My favourite rolex


----------



## birkin101

^Mine too!


----------



## wantitneedit

^radhika, could you please make that pic of VB's watch bigger?
birkin101, thank you so much for posting all these pics.  You are helping so much of us in deciding our likes/dislikes and what looks good on.  And thank you for all the pics in the H subforum - where would we be without you!


----------



## radhika

Wantitneedit: I will try to post a bigger pic


----------



## radhika

http://coolspotters.com/musicians/v...l-wristwatch-with-champagne-stick-dial#page-1
Check out her watch. I love it cause I have the same one ))


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^^ Pictures from link.


----------



## radhika

^^^super!! only mine is with diamond markers


----------



## Bagaday

^^Radhika:  I'm thinking your watch is stunning!!  I much prefer diamond markers over stick markers.


----------



## birkin101

wantitneedit said:


> ^radhika, could you please make that pic of VB's watch bigger?
> birkin101, thank you so much for posting all these pics. You are helping so much of us in deciding our likes/dislikes and what looks good on. And thank you for all the pics in the H subforum - where would we be without you!


 
Thanks so much for your lovely and kind words.


----------



## birkin101

Bagaday said:


> ^^Radhika: I'm thinking your watch is stunning!! I much prefer diamond markers over stick markers.


 
I think diamond markers look striking on a man's Pearmaster, but if it's a Daydate like the one VB has I think it looks amazing and more understated with simple stick markers.  Oh boy, my wish list just got bigger!!!


----------



## birkin101

radhika said:


> ^^^super!! only mine is with diamond markers


 
I wish you would post it in Rolex Thread...would love to see it in action!


----------



## wantitneedit

Thanks Radhika, that's the one ive been lusting over for over a year now! boohoo, where's that money tree 
Birkin101, i agree that this version looks very very elegant with just the stick markers and the champagne face, very classic.  I tried one on, and it was instant love!
Though that doesn't preclude me wanting diamonds on so many other models, sigh.....


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## radhika

birkin101 said:


> I wish you would post it in Rolex Thread...would love to see it in action!



http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/all-i-want-is-a-full-gold-rolex-627211.html

Hello birkin101. please check out the above thread. I have posted pics of the rolex in action on page 1 and page 2.
Thanks for keeping this thread alive and consistently posting pics of droolworthy watches.thank you


----------



## birkin101

It is my pleasure, radhika.


----------



## loktarina

Spendaholic said:


> ^^^^ Pictures from link.



Thank you very very much for the awesome Vic's Rolex picture. Can you tell me what is the detail of the watch? Sorry, I am still learning about Rolex. Any information about this watch is appreciated.


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Naomi - Rolex Daytona


----------



## sammie_sue

Gorgeous!!


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Panther


----------



## wantitneedit

radhika/birkin101 - Looking back over the pics of VB's Rolex, do you think her bezel is in fact smooth style instead of the fluted style?


----------



## birkin101

It is definitely a smooth kind, I think it's a newer style. I personally like the look better over the fluted one.


----------



## wantitneedit

thanks birkin101, knew you'd know!  I agree, with that style of bracelet the smooth bezel suits it much better, jmho..... or rather, that's how i would wear it.. in my dreams....


----------



## FashionLawyer

birkin101 said:


> Rolex Daytona


 
Hi *birkin101*,

Do you know whether this rolex daytona a men or lady's size or does it have only 1 size? Looks great being worn casual VB also has the same one, right?


----------



## bagsforme

Daytona's come in only one size.


----------



## radhika

wantitneedit said:


> radhika/birkin101 - Looking back over the pics of VB's Rolex, do you think her bezel is in fact smooth style instead of the fluted style?


From the pics seems to be smooth untli and unless the pic is pixelated and on zooming in one can't see the flutes in the bezel.
Also fluted is more popular currently at least in asia as it's a rolex trademark.


----------



## birkin101

FashionLawyer said:


> Hi *birkin101*,
> 
> Do you know whether this rolex daytona a men or lady's size or does it have only 1 size? Looks great being worn casual VB also has the same one, right?


 
Yep, it does come only in one size and VB and Elle McPherson are among the lucky ones to sport the watch lately. VB's though is rose gold if I remember correctly.  As it is quite large I'd probably wear it for more dressier occasions rather than casually, but I'm sure it'd look smashing anyhow.


----------



## birkin101

I found this picture and it clearly shows the smooth bezel.


----------



## FashionLawyer

birkin101 said:


> Yep, it does come only in one size and VB and Elle McPherson are among the lucky ones to sport the watch lately. VB's though is rose gold if I remember correctly. As it is quite large I'd probably wear it for more dressier occasions rather than casually, but I'm sure it'd look smashing anyhow.


 
Thank you *birkin101* and *bagsform*
I am lusting to own one now


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona on him, Rolex Yachtmaster on her


----------



## ETenebris

I think that may be a Sub on her...unless the lighting/shadow from the guy's jacket is making the dial and bezel look dark.  I would love to see more pics of YMs!


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Datejust


----------



## birkin101

Rolex







Patek Philippe 24






Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Tank Americaine


----------



## birkin101

Rolex 18Kt/SS


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Rolex Datejust
















Daytona


----------



## sammie_sue

What great pics...Thanks *birkin*!!!


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Tank Francaise
















Cartier Demoiselles


----------



## birkin101

Rolex






Bethenny Frankel with a mystery watch, could someone id it please.


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Datejust


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Datejust


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## lanasyogamama

Thanks so much birkin101, love this thread!


----------



## birkin101

^ My pleasure, lanasyogamama.


----------



## akoko

fantastic thread!!!!! thank you very much!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## kiwishopper

Man, all these over-sized gold watches...me....jealous!!!!


----------



## birkin101

Another one


----------



## Bagaday

^^Love that!!!  I want.......


----------



## birkin101

Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Franck Muller


----------



## Couture Zoe

I've always been fascinated with collecting watches specially Cartier.

Great thread


----------



## eitak

this thread is really nice! 

I really love all of the pictures of Reese Witherspoon and her watches on page 48.


----------



## birkin101

Cartier La Donna






Rolex


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks* birkin101*, for posting more pictures!! Us watch lovers here reall appreciate you


----------



## birkin101

Thanks, kiwishopper. Always glad to hear this!


----------



## birkin101

Some kind of Rolex, I think


----------



## ETenebris

That looks like the blue concentric dial (there is one with large orange numbers...they make one like that for the Air-King, but that looks bigger than an Air-King...they may make it in the DateJust, too).


----------



## birkin101

Not sure what this is, but it sure is sparkly!!!


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Pearlmaster


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona Rose Gold


----------



## birkin101

Cartier


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Great thread! I have no clue who the "celebs" are but boy do I love these watches!!!!


----------



## birkin101

Not sure what this one is......


----------



## birkin101

Most of these people are Russian....pictures hunted down from various social events. I'm glad everyone is enjoying them.


----------



## birkin101

Patek Philippe






Rolex










Rolex, Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## Theren

Same watch I will be getting as an engagement gift for my DBF
Curtis and Co. Big time world


----------



## birkin101

Patek Phillippe


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Pearlmaster


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## Der Clown

Tracy said:


> Anyone know what kind of watch Stephanie Pratt is wearing?


From the bracelet it looks a JLC Reverso.


----------



## purseinsanity

Love this thread!  Thanks *birkin101* for taking so much time to post these great pics!


----------



## mmanda

birkin101 said:


> Really rare black Rolex - Jennifer Aniston



This is my first post on TPF! I'm a huge watch fanatic 

Jen is wearing a Milgauss.  I have a theory that John Mayer (who is a prolific watch collector) gave both Jen and Jessica Simpson their Rolexs.  This Milgauss has been custom PVDd to be all black, not something you can just do without knowing where to get it done!

Jess and Jen both have the same solid gold rolex day dates on president bracelets too


----------



## sbelle

I love this thread too!  Thanks *birkin *!


----------



## kiwishopper

*Birkin101*, you are the best!!  Thanks for contributing to this thread! One of my favourites!!


----------



## birkin101

Thanks everyone for the loveliest comments!!! They definitely make all the work worthwhile.


----------



## Bagaday

Totally agree with the above comments.  Thanks for sharing Birkin.  Better than flipping through a magazine.


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona


----------



## akkmv

i loooove this thread!


----------



## birkin101

Please, help me ID this one..


----------



## deem

I think it's a chopard.


----------



## birkin101

Thanks deem.


----------



## deem

Anytime


----------



## birkin101

Another mystery watch..


----------



## deem

This looks like chopard ,the ice cube watch with diamond.


----------



## couturequeen

Tyrese with a Cartier Santos


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona Gold


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## tuncayilhan80

woooow. rolex wonderful...


----------



## tuncayilhan80

trendymen.ru/upload/iblock/28a/hronika_%20n16x.jpg


----------



## tuncayilhan80

tuncayilhan80 said:


> trendymen.ru/upload/iblock/28a/hronika_%20n16x.jpg


----------



## tuncayilhan80

tuncayilhan80 said:


>


----------



## thefinerthings

couturequeen said:


> Tyrese with a Cartier Santos


 
That is Tyson Beckford not Tyrese.


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Datejust


----------



## kiwishopper

*Bikins*, who are these very pretty socilites?? Their watches are so drool worthy!!
Thanks for posting them!


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101




----------



## sammie_sue

^Love that one. Thanks *Birkin*.


----------



## halfcrazzy

Love this thread. I have been looking for a thread like this


----------



## tuncayilhan80

rolex


----------



## tuncayilhan80

rolex


----------



## tuncayilhan80

rolex


----------



## XCCX

^ OMG I love the dress! can anyone ID? TIA


----------



## tuncayilhan80

rolex


----------



## tuncayilhan80

rolex


----------



## lychee124

xactreality said:


> ^ OMG I love the dress! can anyone ID? TIA



If you zoom in, it says Marc Jacobs.


----------



## XCCX

lychee124 said:


> If you zoom in, it says Marc Jacobs.


Thanks alot


----------



## birkin101

Rolex


----------



## tuncayilhan80

rolex


----------



## tuncayilhan80

rolex


----------



## birkin101




----------



## beela

Was anyone able to identify Jill Zarin's watch?


----------



## birkin101

Which one was it? Yellow gold one?


----------



## beela

No, it was the diamond watch she wore with her pink dress.


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Pacha I think.....


----------



## sammie_sue

birkin101 said:


> .



Quick question...is this the 36mm or the bigger day-date (41mm)? Thanks in advance. 

Pic didn't come up. It's the picture of Courtney Cox. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks dear Birkin for posting more pictures! I just love seeing gold Rolex(es), never get tired of them!


----------



## tuncayilhan80

rolex


----------



## sammie_sue

Thank you for the pics.


----------



## sammie_sue

Ooooh I love those too.


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## tuncayilhan80

rolex


----------



## tuncayilhan80

.


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona S/S


----------



## sammie_sue

Love! I like her stacked bracelets on her other arm too.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Khloe Kardashian - Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

Milla Jovovich - Cartier Tank Americaine


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona Diamond Ltd Edition


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## sammie_sue

^I want!!!!


----------



## deem

it seems that most celebrities are wearing daytona !


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Adrienne Bailon*~* 

Credit: Celeb Forum 






Nicky Hilton with her Chanel J12 

Credit: Tlfan 






Kim Kardashian w/ her various Rolex watches

Credit: Celeb Paradise & Celeb Forum


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Minka Kelly*~* 

Credit: Tlfan 











Zoe Saldana 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Ashley Tisdale with her Rolex Oyster Perpetual Day-Date...*~*

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kristin Cavallari with her Michael Kors Jet-Set Sport watch...I love it!!*~*

Credit:Celeb Forum, Celeb Paradise, & Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Amber Rose with her Rolex...*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kourtney Kardashian with her Rolex...*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## sammie_sue

Wow! Thanks for all the great pics.


----------



## deem

rolex seems to be the most popular brand for celebrities ! i wonder why no one is wearing the cartier libre watches , they are sooo stunning.


----------



## kiwishopper

Thank you for all the wonderful eyecandy pictures!! I love seeing all gold watches!! One day..one day


----------



## luvmy3girls

great photos !


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*You're welcome!!! I  over their watches too!!! The Rolex Oyster seems to be pretty popular among female celebs...I've got more pics coming up today!!*~*

Rihanna with her Rolex Oyster (her hair is horrible, but her watch is fab!!)

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Hilary Duff with her Rolex...*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jessica Simpson with her Rolex...*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## sammie_sue

OMG...


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Olivia Palermo...it's kind of refreshing to see a woman wearing a smaller sized watch (although I prefer oversized watches myself)...*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Bentley1

So Rihanna, Jessica, Hilary are wearing the men's gold presidential?  Is that the 36mm or the 41mm presidential? I love that size in gold!


----------



## Phillyfan

And which Michael Kors watch are the celebs wearing?


----------



## birkin101

I cannot believe Kourtney called Scott materialistic and made him return a Rolls that he just bought, yet she is popping up everywhere sporting the latest Cartier and Rolexes.....strange.


----------



## luvs*it*

Hokaplan said:


> And which Michael Kors watch are the celebs wearing?


 
*~*Kristin Cavallari?? She's wearing the Michael Kors Jet Set Sport watch in gold...here's the link!!  *~* 

http://www.shopbop.com/jet-set-spor...D=2534374302163491&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks a million!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Monica (with husband Shannon Brown)...I love her watch!!!*~* 

Credit: Necole *****ie 






Rosie Huntington-Whiteley with her Rolex 

Credit: Celeb Forum


----------



## surfergirljen

birkin101 said:


> Rolex



Who is this girl? I've seen her on the VCA thread and now twice here, I love her style!

Thanks so much for all the Kristin Cavillari pics! I'm nowhere near buying any of the stunners I've seen here but you've inspired me to buy that M Kors beauty!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

surfergirljen said:


> Who is this girl? I've seen her on the VCA thread and now twice here, I love her style!
> 
> Thanks so much for all the Kristin Cavillari pics! I'm nowhere near buying any of the stunners I've seen here but you've inspired me to buy that M Kors beauty!!!




*~*You're welcome!!! I've got my eye on an MK watch as well!!!  *~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Beyonce...*~*

Credit: Beyonce World


----------



## deem

Hi ..can anyone tell me what is beyonce's watch ?


----------



## Elina0408

This is stunning!! Is it the Piaget?? 


birkin101 said:


>


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Brenda Song*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Hayden Panettiere*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## ahpeste

Can anybody tell me what specific model is Rosie Hungtington wearing on #951? Thanks!


----------



## ETenebris

ahpeste said:


> Can anybody tell me what specific model is Rosie Hungtington wearing on #951? Thanks!



Looks like a white gold Rolex Daytona with a white dial.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Ciara*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## Koga

OMG! I can't stop looking at her cute dogs


----------



## deem

Thank you vertufan


----------



## birkin101

ahpeste said:


> Can anybody tell me what specific model is Rosie Hungtington wearing on #951? Thanks!


 
It's Rolex Daytona White Gold like this one.


----------



## designer1

birkin101 said:


> Rolex Daytona


 
Who is this homely looking woman??
The woman posted in the above pic??


----------



## kohl_mascara

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Ciara*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise





Koga said:


> OMG! I can't stop looking at her cute dogs



GAH I KNOW!!  Her dogs look like stuffed animals!


----------



## designerdiva40

kohl_mascara said:


> GAH I KNOW!!  Her dogs look like stuffed animals!



The dogs are cute but I can't stop looking at her Louis & I'm thinking my little chihuaha would look good being carried around in it.


----------



## ahpeste

Thank you, ETenebris and birkin101 for uploading all these pictures that entertained me during this gloomy day.


----------



## birkin101

designer1 said:


> Who is this homely looking woman??
> The woman posted in the above pic??


 
Russian socialite/celebrity


----------



## irenezal

birkin101 said:


>



Can someone PLEASE tell me if this is a 36 or 41?? ANYONE?? TIA!!


----------



## birkin101

^ I would like to know that as well!


----------



## irenezal

birkin101 said:


> ^ I would like to know that as well!



Birkin-
I was sure you would be the one to tell me!!


----------



## birkin101

^ I wish! I've been lusting after that model for quite some time now.....been checking on Ebay and found  similar looking one that said 36 mm, so I am thinking it would be the same.  Daytona, on the other hand, is much bigger, so 41.  Someone correct me if I am wrong....  The link below is for size reference only.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## irenezal

birkin101 said:


> ^ I wish! I've been lusting after that model for quite some time now.....been checking on Ebay and found  similar looking one that said 36 mm, so I am thinking it would be the same.  Daytona, on the other hand, is much bigger, so 41.  Someone correct me if I am wrong....  The link below is for size reference only.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


  Birkin-
You are correct in regards to Daytona. It only comes in 41. 
I am really leaning towards 36mm for the daydate that both Reese and Jen Aniston wear. In the end, though, all sizes must be tried on your own wrist. I've learned with watches that sometimes you think you have it all figured out in terms of model and size and when you see the watch live, it looks nothing like you imagined once you try it on your own wrist.


----------



## irenezal

irenezal said:


> Birkin-
> You are correct in regards to Daytona. It only comes in 41.
> I am really leaning towards 36mm for the daydate that both Reese and Jen Aniston wear. In the end, though, all sizes must be tried on your own wrist. I've learned with watches that sometimes you think you have it all figured out in terms of model and size and when you see the watch live, it looks nothing like you imagined once you try it on your own wrist.



Sorry- Daytona=40mm


----------



## birkin101

Are those the only sizes that large? How big is the mid size?


----------



## irenezal

yes- just 36, 40, 41(datejust II and day date II) for larger sizes. mid-size is 34. Some models come in 31 but I am not sure if those are considered mid-size or ladies...anything below 31 is ladies models


----------



## irenezal

i believe daytona is the only one that comes in 40. besides the ones i listed, there are others that come in 41 but i am not sure which, as i am only interested in daytonas, datejust, and day-date, so i have not researched the others...


----------



## sammie_sue

Other sport models come in 40mm as well...Sea Dweller, Submariner etc.


----------



## birkin101

irenezal said:


> i believe daytona is the only one that comes in 40. besides the ones i listed, there are others that come in 41 but i am not sure which, as i am only interested in daytonas, datejust, and day-date, so i have not researched the others...


 
I am the same, only interested in daydate and daytona. I've never seen a daydate larger than daytona......getting really confused by now.


----------



## irenezal

look on rolex website...i really cannot see a dif bet 40 and 41, to be honest...


----------



## irenezal

I was also wondering if anyone has had any experience with changing dials? I know changing bracelets is not a problem but not certain about dials. Would they change your dial to any color you want? Also, the numerals? Would they be able to change say sticks to roman???


----------



## birkin101

I think the dials can be changed, I've seen one of the auctions on Ebay (yet again) for rolex with diamond markers that came with another dial with sticks.  I never knew they were interchangeable.


----------



## tuncayilhan80

rolex


----------



## tuncayilhan80

rolex


----------



## tuncayilhan80

rolex


----------



## tuncayilhan80

rolex


----------



## Charlie11

Hi, Could someone tell me where I post to ID a necklace seen on a TV programme in the UK this evening? Thanks


----------



## birkin101

^ You can post it as a new thread under The Jewelry Box. Hope this helps.


----------



## ETenebris

birkin101 said:


> Are those the only sizes that large? How big is the mid size?



44mm: Yacht-Master II
41mm: Datejust II
40mm: range includes the Submariner, Daytona, GMT, men's Yacht-Master and SeaDweller (there may be more)
36mm: standard Datejust (after women started wearing the 36mm size, Rolex added the DJII for the guys) and Day-Date
35mm: Yacht-Master midsize
34mm: Air-King and Date (similar to Datejust, but a bit smaller and not as many dial options)
31mm: midsize Datejust
26mm: ladies Datejust

This is not a complete list, but it might help.  If the 40mm size is just a bit too large, you might try the Yacht-Master midsize.  It wears big, but doesn't look like a man's watch.

As for changing out dials, certain dials are only available with specific models.  For instance, if you have a smooth bezel on a SS watch, Rolex will not add a diamond dial.  You have to have a fluted gold bezel to add diamonds.  But just to change from stick to Romans is doable...but it will cost you!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Nicky Hilton with her Rolex (I love her leopard wedges!!)*~*

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## irenezal

ETenebris said:


> 44mm: Yacht-Master II
> 41mm: Datejust II
> 40mm: range includes the Submariner, Daytona, GMT, men's Yacht-Master and SeaDweller (there may be more)
> 36mm: standard Datejust (after women started wearing the 36mm size, Rolex added the DJII for the guys) and Day-Date
> 35mm: Yacht-Master midsize
> 34mm: Air-King and Date (similar to Datejust, but a bit smaller and not as many dial options)
> 31mm: midsize Datejust
> 26mm: ladies Datejust
> 
> This is not a complete list, but it might help.  If the 40mm size is just a bit too large, you might try the Yacht-Master midsize.  It wears big, but doesn't look like a man's watch.
> 
> As for changing out dials, certain dials are only available with specific models.  For instance, if you have a smooth bezel on a SS watch, Rolex will not add a diamond dial.  You have to have a fluted gold bezel to add diamonds.  But just to change from stick to Romans is doable...but it will cost you!


  Thanks so much!!


----------



## XCCX

Charlie11 said:


> Hi, Could someone tell me where I post to ID a necklace seen on a TV programme in the UK this evening? Thanks


 
There is a "Can You ID" subforum dedicated for these questions 
http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d/


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jamie Lynn Sigler with her Rolex*~* 

Credit: Tlfan 






Ashley Benson with her Michael Kors Large Gold Runway Watch 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...ch/2995410?origin=related-2995410-6013723-0-1 
















Ashley Benson with her Michael Kors Madison Twin Row Crystal Chronograph Watch 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...watch/3103876?origin=category&resultback=2640


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Ally Hilfiger...I _loved_ her on "Rich Girls"!! MTV reality shows were actually good back then. Lol*~* 

Credit: The Fashion Spot


----------



## Bentley1

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Ally Hilfiger...I _loved_ her on "Rich Girls"!! MTV reality shows were actually good back then. Lol*~*
> 
> Credit: The Fashion Spot



OMG, haha I totally forgot about her.  That show was really entertaining, I wonder why they stopped making it? It was like only 1 season, if I remember correctly.


----------



## luvs*it*

Bentley1 said:


> OMG, haha I totally forgot about her.  That show was really entertaining, I wonder why they stopped making it? It was like only 1 season, if I remember correctly.



*~*Yep...it only lasted one season because Ally went to rehab after the 1st season aired.  It's a shame b/c I loved that show (& Laguna Beach!! Haha)...here's Khloe Kardashian with her Rolex; FAB!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Bentley1

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Yep...it only lasted one season because *Ally went to rehab after the 1st season aired.*  It's a shame b/c I loved that show (& Laguna Beach!! Haha)...here's Khloe Kardashian with her Rolex; FAB!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



Oh, wow, I didn't know she went to rehab! Yeah, it was a great show. Wish they'd do another season, she seems to be doing better now!  

Ok, Khloe's Daytona is TDF!  I NEED to get my hands on an SS Daytona at some point in my life!


----------



## Swanky

Kim looks so thin there! Wonder when that was!?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kim looks so thin there! Wonder when that was!?



*~*Doesn't she?? It was sometime in late January iirc.  Here's Ashley Tisdale with her Rolex, and Rihanna with hers...*~* 

Credit: Celeb Forum & Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Drooling over her Cartier Ballon Bleu (& her Love bracelet)...and that Martini!!  *~*


----------



## birkin101

^ I didn't even notice the bracelet....go figure!


----------



## birkin101

vertufan said:


> kim kardashian and royal oak perpetual calendar squeleton in pink gold


 ~
I wonder if it's the watch she supposedly paid over 80K for....


----------



## irenezal

birkin101 said:


>


  Birkin- would u mind telling me what site this is from?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Lucy Hale with her Michael Kors Horn watch*~*

Credit: Lucy Hale TwitPic


----------



## birkin101

irenezal said:


> Birkin- would u mind telling me what site this is from?


 
Facebook


----------



## birkin101

http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/2/Soho_Rooms_pres_A_studio/872618


----------



## irenezal

birkin101 said:


> http://msk.mainpeople.com/photo/2/Soho_Rooms_pres_A_studio/872618



I love all these Russian sites...interesting to see whats been happening in the "motherland"


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim Kardashian...her watch is stunning!! And so are her yellow & white diamond tennis bracelets!!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Leslie Bibb with her Rolex & Christina Milian...*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Swanky

Please remember to credit your sources 
Also, it would be great if you named the celeb


----------



## Bethc

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kim Kardashian...her watch is stunning!! And so are her yellow & white diamond tennis bracelets!!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



Gorgeous!  What's the brand is it?


----------



## Koga

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous! What's the brand is it?


Audemars Piquet.


----------



## birkin101

Some sort of Rolex....


----------



## sammie_sue




----------



## roses5682

What a fun thread. lots of great inspiration and eye candy.


----------



## Bethc

vertufan said:


> Audemars Piguet model Royal Oak perpetual calendar esqueleton in pink gold!!!
> 
> here is the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo from:
> 
> http://maganiluxury.blogspot.com/2011/03/kim-kardashian-y-mk-olsen-ap-fans.html



 wow, I'm in love with this watch!!  I'm afraid to ask how much it costs?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Ashley Benson with her Michael Kors watch & Nicky Hilton...*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Cassie with her various Rolexes...*~* 

Credit: Tlfan & Just Cassie


----------



## irenezal

birkin101 said:


>


  What do you guys think about this look (the mix of yellow and white gold)?? I always thought i was against it...thoughts??


----------



## sammie_sue

Love it...I mix and match every day.


----------



## luvs*it*

irenezal said:


> What do you guys think about this look (the mix of yellow and white gold)?? I always thought i was against it...thoughts??



*~*I don't see anything wrong with it...I mix metals every day!!  Here's Kourtney Kardashian with her Rolex.*~*

Credit: Celebrity Gossip


----------



## birkin101

Not sure what this one is....


----------



## leboudoir

maybe i missed it but i was wondering what size is the one on VB? 31? 36? TIA!!


----------



## purseinsanity

What size is Kortney wearing?  Anyone know what style?  It kind of looks like what I'm looking for.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Nicky Hilton with her Chanel J12*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101

I've tried on Daytona and Day-Date today and am able to report on the sizes.  Daytona is 40 and Day-Date is 36 if I was told correctly....


----------



## numb

daytona only comes in 40...


----------



## birkin101

^ I know, but I was not sure what exact  size it was.


----------



## purseinsanity

Which one did you like better *birkin*?  I'm debating between the two myself.  Can't make up my mind!


----------



## birkin101

Surprisingly for myself, Daytona!  Day-Date was much too thick and bulky looking while Daytona although bigger was much sleeker.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Denyce Lawton with her Michael Kors watch*~* 

Credit: Bossip


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Sheree Whitfield (Real Housewives of Atlanta) with her rose gold Rolex...hers is one of my celeb faves!!!*~* 

Credit: TheYBF


----------



## kiwishopper

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Sheree Whitfield (Real Housewives of Atlanta) with her rose gold Rolex...hers is one of my celeb faves!!!*~*
> 
> Credit: TheYBF




Whoa!!! Her RG watch is gorgeous!! It's a bit too far away to see the details though lol
Check out her toned bicep though!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I really wish I could find bigger pics...her watch is stunning!!*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Vanessa Minnillo*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> Surprisingly for myself, Daytona!  Day-Date was much too thick and bulky looking while Daytona although bigger was much sleeker.



Ooooh, good to know!  I'm leaning towards the Daytona but the 40mm scares me a bit.  My wrist is kind of small.  I've noticed many of the celebs seem to wear their watches kind of loose...almost bracelet like, instead of getting the strap fitted exactly.  Maybe that helps make it look more "acceptable"??  (For lack of a better word!)


----------



## birkin101

My wrist is super small as well and once I tried Daytona on, the face ot the watch covered the whole wrist.  I think in this case it's better to have the bracelet fitted rather than loose.  Looks better that way.


----------



## numb

birkin101 said:


> My wrist is super small as well and once I tried Daytona on, the face ot the watch covered the whole wrist. I think in this case it's better to have the bracelet fitted rather than loose. Looks better that way.


 
birkin101, i have very small wrist too! about 4 inches diameter!!! and am petite like 5'1 !!! it doesnt look big on me at all! i hope this helps cos daytona is one of the most sought after watch!!! i just post up photos in *Rolex owners: What do you have?* http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/rolex-owners-what-do-you-have-92985-55.html

. HTHs!


----------



## abby12

Are most of these rolex watches teh 36mm?  can someone post pics of the 31mm midsize for me to compare?


----------



## birkin101

numb said:


> birkin101, i have very small wrist too! about 4 inches diameter!!! and am petite like 5'1 !!! it doesnt look big on me at all! i hope this helps cos daytona is one of the most sought after watch!!! i just post up photos in *Rolex owners: What do you have?* http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/rolex-owners-what-do-you-have-92985-55.html
> 
> . HTHs!


 
Thanks for sharing, I'll be sure to check out the pictures!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jay-Z, Whitney Port, & Haylie Duff*~*  

Credit: Google, Tlfan, & Celeb Paradise (respectively)


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Nicky Hilton, her aunt Kyle Richards, & Rihanna*~* 

Credit: Tlfan & Celeb Paradise


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Tyra Banks & Whitney Port*~*

Credit: Celeb Paradise & Tlfan


----------



## sammie_sue

Loving all these up close pics. Thank you!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*You're welcome!!*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*LaLa Vazquez (with her diamond encrusted watch) & Rachel Zoe (with her Cartier Ballon Bleu)*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## kiwishopper

Drooling over Rachel's gold Cartier!!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Taylor Jacobson with her vintage gold Rolex President iirc...another celeb fave of mine!!*~* 

Credit: Google & The Fashion Spot


----------



## birkin101

RHOM - Rolex Daytona


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I've been wondering what model she had...thanks for posting that Birkin!!*~*


----------



## eminere

An oldie but a goodie!

For the premiere of « Inglorious Basterds » by Quentin Tarantino at Cannes on 20 May 2009, Sharon Stone is wearing a watch from Dior Horlogerie.







Dior Christal watch full set diamonds, 38mm, white gold case, baguette diamonds bezel, white gold, baguette diamonds and silver crystal sapphire bracelet, Dior Horlogerie.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*That Dior watch is gorgeous, but I'd never be able to tell the time with it!! Haha Here's Kim Kardashian with her gold Rolex...I love it!!*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise & Kim Kardashian Fans


----------



## Kaliya

Personally I'm not a fan of that type of watch but it does look great on her.


----------



## birkin101

Adriana from RHOM - Rolex Daytona


----------



## abby12

-Hi

What watch band is Reese Witherspoon wearing with her Day Date?  President or Oyster?


----------



## purseinsanity

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I've been wondering what model she had...thanks for posting that Birkin!!*~*



  ITA!  Bless you!  It looked like several of the HW were wearing Daytonas  but I couldn't tell for sure!

I finally was able to try on a Daytona.  You were right *birkin*, although big, it really looks great even on a small wrist...very streamlined.


----------



## purseinsanity

luvs*it* said:


> *~*LaLa Vazquez (with her diamond encrusted watch) & Rachel Zoe (with her Cartier Ballon Bleu)*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise



  OMG...that there is pure heaven!  One of my dream combos...RG BB w/RG Love bracelet!  Anyone know what size Rachel's BB is?


----------



## eminere

Fan Bing Bing wears a watch from Dior Horlogerie to the Christian Dior Winter 2011-12 ready-to-wear show on 4 March 2011.






La Mini D de Dior watch, 19mm, quartz movement, yellow gold case and strap in black satin, bezel set with diamonds, white mother-of-pearl dial, Dior Horlogerie.


----------



## eminere

Kaliya said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of that type of watch but it does look great on her.


Doesn't it?!  It makes me want to rush out right now and get a solid yellow gold Rolex! 

Some people just pull it off so easily. I'm still unconvinced I can wear yellow gold jewellery.


----------



## eminere

luvs*it* said:


> *~**That Dior watch is gorgeous, but I'd never be able to tell the time with it*!! Haha Here's Kim Kardashian with her gold Rolex...I love it!!*~*


Hahaha I know, I'd be too busy being blinded to tell the time!


----------



## luvs*it*

eminere;18391534 said:
			
		

> Hahaha I know, I'd be too busy being blinded to tell the time!



*~*On the plus side, with a watch like that who's really looking at the time??  Adrienne Bailon...*~* 

Credit: Eyeprime


----------



## Rocketboy

http://www.stylebistro.com/lookbook/Dial+Watches/7bmh5QS7_Ru


----------



## birkin101

purseinsanity said:


> ITA! Bless you! It looked like several of the HW were wearing Daytonas but I couldn't tell for sure!
> 
> I finally was able to try on a Daytona. You were right *birkin*, although big, it really looks great even on a small wrist...very streamlined.


 
I saw Lea wearing a yellow gold Daytona, while Alexia and Adriana were sporting the white gold version.  Anyone can dig ug some pics?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*LaLa Vazquez, Rihanna, & Lo Bosworth*~* 

Credit: Tlfan & TPF (Lo Bosworth Thread)


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> I saw Lea wearing a yellow gold Daytona, while Alexia and Adriana were sporting the white gold version.  Anyone can dig ug some pics?



Did you notice anyone wearing a two-tone?  I forget who it was, but I thought I saw one?


----------



## birkin101

Wasn't it Adriana? I did not notice it watching the show, but somehow managed to dig up a picture of her wearing one.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Yes, you're right.  That picture you posted of Adriana shows her two tone Daytona.  I think it was Alexia?  On the last page where you posted a pic it looks two tone as well.  But maybe that's my screen?  Anyone, I'm so obsessed with Daytonas now!


----------



## Cari284

^ I heard you were obsessed with the Daytona?  So am I, but the one in all steel. I have some pictures that I can share with you guys 

--

Rolex Daytona in rose gold (on Isabel Adrian, wife to Steve Angelo)


----------



## Cari284

And this is my favorite 

--

Rolex Daytona in all steel (on Sofi Fahrman, Swedish fashion journalist)


----------



## Cari284

More of the Rolex Daytona in all steel (on Sofi Fahrman, Swedish fashion journalist)


----------



## Cari284

And some more of the Rolex Daytona in all steel (on Sofi Fahrman, Swedish fashion journalist)


----------



## Cari284

And again some more.. I'm sorry for posting so many, but I hope that at least someone will enjoy them!

--

Rolex Daytona in all steel (on Sofi Fahrman, Swedish fashion journalist)


----------



## amoxie92

Great Pics!!


----------



## sammie_sue

Love! I have the same watch...it never leaves my wrist.


----------



## kiwishopper

These women make the Daytona looks so goood!!!! Man, I WANT a gold Rolex so badly!! lol


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Great pics!!!  The Rolex Daytona =  Thanks for posting Cari!!! Keep them coming if you have more...*~*


----------



## purseinsanity

^Hear hear!  Thanks for all the Daytona pictures *Cari*!  Can't get enough!


----------



## goodgoodsmay

fatastic to see these pics~~


----------



## luvmy3girls

love the pics


----------



## Cari284

A new one, but still of the Daytona in all steel


----------



## sammie_sue

I am loving these pics! Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I'm loving the SS Daytona!!*~*


----------



## abby12

what  size of cart&#305;er santos is kourtney kardashian wear&#305;ng on page 4
mens large or extra large


----------



## numb

I had the same watch as Sofi Fahrman and I just sent it in to change to the black dial! she makes me feel that I might have made the wrong decision! Ive always wanted the black one so I told my SA to give me a call when its availabe and I'll send mine in to get it changed. When I got to the store, he still asked me if I have second minds about it, as white suits female better... but Ive never been the dainty, ladylike kind...

Anyone have pictures of females wearing the black s/s one?


----------



## sammie_sue

Nicky Hilton has the black face Daytona. I think it looks good on her.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

Wow I love this thread!!!


----------



## Koga

numb said:


> Ive always wanted the black one so I told my SA to give me a call when its availabe and I'll send mine in to get it changed. When I got to the store, he still asked me if I have second minds about it, as white suits female better... but Ive never been the dainty, ladylike kind...


I think the SS Daytona with black dial looks awesome on both men and women. Its even more sought after than the white dial in Asia.


----------



## numb

Koga said:


> I think the SS Daytona with black dial looks awesome on both men and women. Its even more sought after than the white dial in Asia.


 

it cost more exp to buy the black dial in asia... in ldn, they cost the same.. SA sent mine in for free!!! 

yeah, ive always the black one as i feel its a more stylish colour... until i saw Sofi Fahrman pics...


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Handbag designer Rebecca Minkoff (pic'd here with Michelle Trachtenberg)*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## bb10lue

Anyone has the 2-tone daytona?? There are a few at my local dealer.....


----------



## numb

bb10lue said:


> Anyone has the 2-tone daytona?? There are a few at my local dealer.....


 
seen a few in ldn too


----------



## purseinsanity

Said it before and I'll say it again.  Love this thread!


----------



## sammie_sue

Me too! I could stare at pics of watches all day long.


----------



## birkin101

Me three! Can you tell?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*LaLa Vazquez*~* 

Credit: Kim Kardashian Fans


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Anna Kournikova, Angie Harmon, & Brenda Song*~* 

Credit: Celeb Forum & Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim Zolciak (Real Housewives of Atlanta)*~* 

Credit: Google & Starcasm


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*More pics of Brenda Song with her Cartier Ballon Bleu...I love it!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## sammie_sue




----------



## kiwishopper

Sigh....that Cartier is gorgeous!!


----------



## luvs*it*

kiwishopper said:


> Sigh....that Cartier is gorgeous!!



*~*I know right!!! Here's Victoria Beckham with her Rolex...another fave!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## sammie_sue

^Such a fantastic combo with her Anita Ko spike bracelet. I'm in heaven.


----------



## kiwishopper

Victoria's RG Rolex is...just....drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Brooklyn Decker with her Michael Kors Jet Set Sport watch...*~*

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jessica Szohr*~* 

Credit: Celeb Forum


----------



## Sass

Can anyone ID Whitney Port's rolex and the size, I did search but sorry if i missed it.


----------



## vixen18

VB's Daytona's droolworthy!! It's my HG.


----------



## luvs*it*

Sass said:


> Can anyone ID Whitney Port's rolex and the size, I did search but sorry if i missed it.



*~*I know it's a 2-tone Oyster Perpetual, but I'm not sure about the size.  Here are some more pics, in case anyone can estimate the size.*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## sammie_sue

If I had to guess, I would say it's 36mm. But that's definitely just a guess. HTH.


----------



## vixen18

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I know it's a 2-tone Oyster Perpetual, but I'm not sure about the size.  Here are some more pics, in case anyone can estimate the size.*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


 

So pretty!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Lo Bosworth...I love this watch!! I wish I could see the brand/designer...*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## sammie_sue

I like that...wonder what it is.


----------



## HermesLuv

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Lo Bosworth...I love this watch!! I wish I could see the brand/designer...*~*




Its Michael Kors as seen here...

http://coolspotters.com/watches/michael-kors-jet-set-sport-watch


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Thanks...I thought it was an MK watch, but I've never seen the goldtone watches with a black MOP face.  I'll keep my eye out for one!!  *~*


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Brenda Song & Katherine McPhee*~*

Credit: Celeb Paradise 

Brenda Song with her Chanel J12 











Katherine McPhee with her Michael Kors watch


----------



## sammie_sue

Thanks for the new eye candy!!


----------



## kiwishopper

I have to say although the MK watches are not real 18k gold, the colur is very well done and believable!


----------



## sammie_sue

Does the plating wear off quickly?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Alex Curran Rolex Watch

This photo made me fall in love with Rolex


----------



## birkin101

^Gorgeous indeed! Is it white gold Daytona?


----------



## Koga

birkin101 said:


> ^Gorgeous indeed! Is it white gold Daytona?


It's a SS Daytona. Has the same watch as her.


----------



## luvs*it*

sammie_sue said:


> Does the plating wear off quickly?



*~*Personally, I'm not sure.  My MK watch is SS so I have no idea about the plating.  You could check with some of the ladies in the MK forum (or the MK watch thread) to see if the plating has worn off on any of their watches. HTH  Thanks for posting that SS Daytona LookinGood!! I love it!!  *~* 

Julianne Hough with her Rose Gold Cartier Ballon Bleu 

Credit: Celeb Forum


----------



## sammie_sue

Thanks for the tip *luvs*it**.


----------



## LovethatLuxe

To die for!



luvs*it* said:


> *~*Personally, I'm not sure.  My MK watch is SS so I have no idea about the plating.  You could check with some of the ladies in the MK forum (or the MK watch thread) to see if the plating has worn off on any of their watches. HTH  Thanks for posting that SS Daytona LookinGood!! I love it!!  *~*
> 
> Julianne Hough with her Rose Gold Cartier Ballon Bleu
> 
> Credit: Celeb Forum


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Alex Curran Rolex Watch
> 
> This photo made me fall in love with Rolex


 
Is the gold version of this watch over lay????
Where can I learn about Rolex watches?


----------



## birkin101

Not sure what this one is


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## luvs*it*

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Is the gold version of this watch over lay????
> Where can I learn about Rolex watches?



*~*I'm no Rolex expert, but I believe their gold watches are solid gold.  To learn more about Rolex watches, the http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/rolex-owners-what-do-you-have-92985.html thread would be a great place to start  *~*


----------



## birkin101

Rolex watches as well as Cartier are all made of solid gold, stainless steel or a combination of both. Some of the vintage Rolexes were gold plated, but I have honestly seen them a couple of times on Ebay.  Now, Michael Kors is a different story.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Angela Simmons with her diamond encrusted watch...FAB.*~* 

Credit: Angela Simmons Plixi 
















Angela with her Michael Kors Large Gold Runway Watch 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## ETenebris

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Is the gold version of this watch over lay????
> Where can I learn about Rolex watches?



You should check out the Rolex website at www.rolex.com.  There you can read about the different models.  There is also a Rolex Forum website that has many knowledgeable people who know all there is to know about Rolex watches.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I've been obsessing over the Rolex Daytona lately!! Here's VS model Erin Heatherton with hers, & Jessica Simpson w/ her Rose Gold Daytona.*~* 

Credit: Celeb Forum & Tlfan


----------



## birkin101

Looks like Jessica has got herself a new watch, good for her.


----------



## firstaid

Thanks for the photos luvs*it*! The Rolex Daytona is gorgeous. I love the Stainless Steel one with the white face myself.


----------



## sammie_sue

Is Angela Simmons' MK watch upside down, or am I losing my mind?


----------



## justlurking

sammie_sue said:


> Is Angela Simmons' MK watch upside down, or am I losing my mind?


 
Good catch.  It is upside down to her.


----------



## luvs*it*

sammie_sue said:


> Is Angela Simmons' MK watch upside down, or am I losing my mind?



*~*I didn't even notice that!! Haha*~*


----------



## sola25

Cool watch


----------



## sammie_sue

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I didn't even notice that!! Haha*~*



Clearly she wears her watch as a bracelet, not to tell time...ha ha!


----------



## nvie

sammie_sue said:


> Clearly she wears her watch as a bracelet, not to tell time...ha ha!


 
I think her diamond encrusted watch is also worn upside down from the first picture. Normally, if you wear a watch on the right hand, the crown would be facing the arm and not pointing towards the fingers.


----------



## Bentley1

birkin101 said:


> Looks like Jessica has got herself a new watch, good for her.



  Funny, because it was the same thought that popped into my head when I saw the picture.


----------



## Bentley1

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I've been obsessing over the Rolex Daytona lately!! Here's VS model Erin Heatherton with hers, & Jessica Simpson w/ her Rose Gold Daytona.*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Forum & Tlfan




I REALLY need to stay away from this thread!  These SS Daytona pictures are killing me slowly!  Just stunning!


----------



## AnnattheRack

Cartier seems to be leading with Hollywood!  Yay I have a Tank too!!


----------



## vixen18

Jessica Simpson's Daytona.......  I want so bad!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Ashley Tisdale with her Yellow Gold Rolex, Melissa Molinaro with her Rose Gold Michael Kors, & Stephanie Pratt*~* 

Credit: Tlfan & Celeb Paradise


----------



## 3degree

Does anyone know what coleen mcloughlin's watch is?
its goregeous, thanks in advance
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrity-engagement-rings-73986-196.html
post 2938


----------



## luvs*it*

3degree said:


> Does anyone know what coleen mcloughlin's watch is?
> its goregeous, thanks in advance
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrity-engagement-rings-73986-196.html
> post 2938



*~*I did a quick Google search to no avail...maybe try the Can You ID forum??  I'll keep an eye out for info on it  *~*


----------



## Bentley1

3degree said:


> Does anyone know what coleen mcloughlin's watch is?
> its goregeous, thanks in advance
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrity-engagement-rings-73986-196.html
> post 2938



It's a Hublot! Big Bang Model 


http://www.hublot.com/en/#/COLLECTION/BYCOLLECTION/9/VIEWER/882


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*VS model Emanuela de Paula with her Rolex...I love the simplicity of this watch.  Stunning.*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## Cari284

Daytona

http://ss11i01.stream.ip-only.net/images/blog/images/entries/08/47/76/3130/8307a66620aeb994


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Adrienne Bailon with her Rolex Oyster...this is my #1 fave!!! I love how she mixes metals too.*~* 

Credit: Tlfan & Adrienne Bailon's blog


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kristin Cavallari with her Michael Kors watch & Mary-Kate Olsen with her Rolex Oyster Perpetual...I haven't seen many Rolex Oysters with a darker/black dial. Cute!!*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise & Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## sammie_sue

Is that a gold Daytona *birkin*?


----------



## birkin101

I think so.


----------



## originalheather

"Yay" to the watch; "boo" to the nails  



luvs*it* said:


> *~*Adrienne Bailon with her Rolex Oyster...this is my #1 fave!!! I love how she mixes metals too.*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan & Adrienne Bailon's blog


----------



## luvs*it*

originalheather said:


> "Yay" to the watch; "boo" to the nails



*~*Yes!! Her nails are A-W-F-U-L!!!*~*


----------



## birkin101

VB w/ her Rose Gold Daytona


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Rashida Jones & Brooke Shields*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Rashida Jones & Brooke Shields*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



I love Brooke she is so elegant and gorgeous! I also lurve her watch, I wonder if its a mens size? Btw thanks to you and everyone else who updates this thread, I love watches!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim Kardashian with her Rolex*~* 

Credit: Kim Kardashian Fans


----------



## Rocketboy

Jessica Simpsons Rolex Gold Day-Date 36mm


http://www.newturfers.com/mwf/attach/20/441720/JessicaSimpson.jpg

Lindsay Lohan´s 36mm Datejust 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-i2MFE2Tol...mr_q0o/s1600/Lindsay-Lohan-Rolex-Datejust.jpg

Kim Kardashian´s 36mm Datejust with Diamond Bezel

Kim Kardashian´s 36mm Datejust with Diamond Bezel

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_04kZGR_lt...68m-s/s1600/Kim-Kardashian-Rolex-Datejust.jpg

Renee Zellweger´s 36mm Gold Day-Date Rolex

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_04kZGR_lt...AAC8A/QJ8R-PHkACk/s1600/Renee-Zellweger-2.jpg

Jennifer Lopez 36mm Gold Day-Date with Diamonds 

http://www.mondaniblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/jennifer-lopez.jpg


----------



## eggpudding

this thread!


----------



## sammie_sue

^It's the best, isn't it?


----------



## kiwishopper

eggpudding said:


> this thread!



No words!! Love all the pictures!
Looks like ceremic is fading and it's all about the gold watch now


----------



## birkin101

Sofia Vergara - Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I love Lindsay's Rolex!! Here's Olivia Palermo with her gold Rolex Oyster & Rolex Daytona...*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## Rocketboy

Shannen Doherty - 36mm White Gold Rolex Day-Date 

http://ml.berkeleyblogs.com/archives/shannendohertycriticspresstour1.jpg

http://www.internetcelebrity.org/albums/wpw-20090512/Shannen_Doherty_C_122_643lo_(1)~0.jpg


Tara Reid - 40mm Gold Daytona with white Dial

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_04kZGR_lt...tluikbxVZvU/s1600/Tara_Reid_Rolex_Daytona.jpg


Jordana Brewster - 36mm Rolex Datejust with Champangne Dial

http://www.ellf.ru/media/2006/04/hq/2006-04-05-Jordana.Brewster.HQ.06.jpg


Jamie Chung - 40mm Rolex GMT Gold with black Dial

http://gfx.galawallpapers.net/photo/76074/Jamie_Chung_06-1.jpg


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Lebron James (my _fave_ basketball player) is the new spokesman for Audemars Piguet!! I'm so excited!!*~* 

More info: 



> In addition to representing the brand on the international stage, Lebron  will collaborate with Audemars Piguet to create a very special  limited-edition watch.  And Mr. James has decided to donate the proceeds  from any future auctions of his timepieces to his namesake charity, the  Lebron James Family Foundation and its childrens related activities.



Credit: TheYBF


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> Me three! Can you tell?



  And you are very generous to share so many wonderful pictures with us!  I just got back from a 2 1/2 week vacation and this was the thread I missed the most!


----------



## kiwishopper

The brunette is so pretty and of course I LOVE all gold over-sized watches




birkin101 said:


>


----------



## purseinsanity

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I know right!!! Here's Victoria Beckham with her Rolex...another fave!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



  Love this!  Now I'm second guessing if I want a RG Daytona or YG Daytona!  I love this in combo with the bracelet too.  Anyone know what it retails for?  I can't find the prices on the Anita Ko website.


----------



## purseinsanity

luvs*it* said:


> Julianne Hough with her Rose Gold Cartier Ballon Bleu
> 
> Credit: Celeb Forum



  Another HG of mine!


----------



## birkin101

purseinsanity said:


> Love this!  Now I'm second guessing if I want a RG Daytona or YG Daytona!  I love this in combo with the bracelet too.  Anyone know what it retails for?  I can't find the prices on the Anita Ko website.


 
I just checked a couple of days ago Rose Gold seems to be the most popular - $28K and YG - $24K.


----------



## Cari284

Great pictures everyone 

Thank you for sharing those APs!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> I just checked a couple of days ago Rose Gold seems to be the most popular - $28K and YG - $24K.



   My jeweler told me about $32K for the RG and $29.5K for the YG!  I need to shop around!

I love the RG...but I'm leaning towards a Daytona in YG because I NEED a RG Cartier Ballon Bleu!    Have to diversify, LOL.  My DH will probably shoot me.


----------



## birkin101

purseinsanity said:


> And you are very generous to share so many wonderful pictures with us!  I just got back from a 2 1/2 week vacation and this was the thread I missed the most!


 
You are too kind.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

purseinsanity said:


> My jeweler told me about $32K for the RG and $29.5K for the YG!  I need to shop around!
> 
> I love the RG...but I'm leaning towards a Daytona in YG because I NEED a RG Cartier Ballon Bleu!    Have to diversify, LOL.  My DH will probably shoot me.


 
I would only get it pre-owned, the price goes down to 15K for YG.


----------



## birkin101

purseinsanity said:


> My jeweler told me about $32K for the RG and $29.5K for the YG!  I need to shop around!
> 
> I love the RG...but I'm leaning towards a Daytona in YG because I NEED a RG Cartier Ballon Bleu!    Have to diversify, LOL.  My DH will probably shoot me.


 
Actually I also wanted Ballon in Rose Gold, but heard really bad reviews about Cartier rose gold.  It dulls with time and turns to YG over time.  Rolex is the one with the patent on RG, they add platinum to it so it always stays shiny and pink.


----------



## Cari284

^ I'm thinking about getting the Cartier Ballon Bleu in steel.. I just love love love it  What do you guys think?


----------



## luvs*it*

purseinsanity said:


> Love this!  Now I'm second guessing if I want a RG Daytona or YG Daytona!  I love this in combo with the bracelet too.  Anyone know what it retails for?  I can't find the prices on the Anita Ko website.



*~*I did a quick Google search and found the price to be $3,750 (approx.); Here's Kelly Bensimon with her various Rolex watches...BTW, can anyone tell me what color dial she has in the last pic?? Thanks in advance!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

birkin101 said:


> Actually I also wanted Ballon in Rose Gold, but heard really bad reviews about Cartier rose gold.  It dulls with time and turns to YG over time. * Rolex is the one with the patent on RG, they add platinum to it so it always stays shiny and pink.*



*~*I've noticed that RG Rolex watches have a gorgeous pink color to them.  That explains why!!   *~*


----------



## Rocketboy

Hilary Duff - 36mm Gold Rolex Day-Date

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_04kZGR_lt...90R-t4/s1600/Hilary-Duff-Rolex-Day-Date-3.jpg


Star cook Indrid Hoffman -  40mm Rolex Submariner LV

http://www.hispanicprwire.com/uploaded_pictures/5999_1.jpg


Caroline Wozniacki - 36mm Rolex Datejust with Diamond Bezel

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_04kZGR_lt...MCVNM/s1600/Caroline-Wozniacki-of-Denmark.jpg


Nikki Reed - 40mm Rolex Daytona

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_04kZGR_ltmE/Sd9HsxrUB1I/AAAAAAAAC_Y/W1jvpyb-MkA/s1600/Nikki.jpg


Lindsey Vonn -  26mm Rolex Datejust

http://drop.ndtv.com/albums/ENTERTAINMENT/glamourwomen2/lindsey-vonn.jpg


Lily Allen - 36mm Gold Rolex Day-Date with White Dial

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8UbXiGHbz5g/TM6xgWYy9FI/AAAAAAAAAsA/hUnwD1MOtR8/s1600/Lily+Allen.jpg


Jamie-Lynn Sigler - 40mm Rolex Daytona

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_s4kh02jfS...AAOjY/g6arOsE45Ag/s1600/Jamie+Lynn+Sigler.jpg


----------



## sammie_sue

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I did a quick Google search and found the price to be $3,750 (approx.); Here's Kelly Bensimon with her various Rolex watches...BTW, can anyone tell me what color dial she has in the last pic?? Thanks in advance!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



I read somewhere that her Rolex is rose gold with a silver dial, but looking at the pics it looks like yellow gold. It's hard to tell...sorry, I'm not much help.


----------



## birkin101

I've been lusting over Kelly's watch since RHONYC started, it's definitely YG, not sure what the dial is....could it be mop?  I think she changed the dial, I've seen this watch with gold tone dial before.  

No, definitely gold tone, although on some pictures it looks almost white like in this one:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ROLEX-OYSTER-PER...544239752?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item45f9d52888


----------



## luvs*it*

birkin101 said:


> I've been lusting over Kelly's watch since RHONYC started, it's definitely YG, not sure what the dial is....could it be mop?  I think she changed the dial, I've seen this watch with gold tone dial before.
> 
> No, definitely gold tone, although on some pictures it looks almost white like in this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ROLEX-OYSTER-PER...544239752?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item45f9d52888



*~*Thanks for the info Birkin!! I love Kelly's watch too.*~*


----------



## purseinsanity

^Me three!  I noticed her new steel or WG one on the latest RHWoNY.  Love her watches!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> Actually I also wanted Ballon in Rose Gold, but heard really bad reviews about Cartier rose gold.  It dulls with time and turns to YG over time.  Rolex is the one with the patent on RG, they add platinum to it so it always stays shiny and pink.



Oh no!  Really?  That stinks!  I looooove Cartier RG.  My Rolex jeweler did tell me the same thing...I was hoping he was BSing a bit since he's an authorized Rolex dealer and not Cartier.    He said if you hacked through a Rolex RG, it'd be pink all the way through and they actually warranty the color for life.  He also told me Cartier RG will fade over time.  Sigh.  Guess he wasn't lying.


----------



## purseinsanity

Cari284 said:


> ^ I'm thinking about getting the Cartier Ballon Bleu in steel.. I just love love love it  What do you guys think?



  I think it's beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I did a quick Google search and found the price to be $3,750 (approx.)



Thanks!  I tried so many searches and couldn't find the answer!  You're awesome.  Now I want to get one!


----------



## sammie_sue

^They sell the spike bracelets on roseark.com  

I follow Kelly Bensimon on Twitter, and last summer she broke her Rolex and started wearing a stainless women's Panerai for a while. On her Twitter page she said her Rolex was rose gold...but she's not the smartest housewife, so maybe she was mistaken.


----------



## birkin101

purseinsanity said:


> Oh no! Really? That stinks! I looooove Cartier RG. My Rolex jeweler did tell me the same thing...I was hoping he was BSing a bit since he's an authorized Rolex dealer and not Cartier.  He said if you hacked through a Rolex RG, it'd be pink all the way through and they actually warranty the color for life. He also told me Cartier RG will fade over time. Sigh. Guess he wasn't lying.


 
I read the same thing here somewhere as well, one of the members had a rg ballon and only after 3 years it turned to yellow gold, not only that it was super dull compared to a new watch.  Do a search and you'll probably find it?  Not sure if it was Cartier related thread or wristwatches in general.  And I was told the same by a local jeweller just yesterday when I stopped by to compare RG and YG Daytonas.  Go figure, it must be true as we keep hearing about it from so many sources.  This definitely made me rethink Cartier in terms of RG anything.


----------



## Bentley1

Oh lord, more Daytonas!  MUST.OWN.SS DAYTONA!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> I read the same thing here somewhere as well, one of the members had a rg ballon and only after 3 years it turned to yellow gold, not only that it was super dull compared to a new watch.  Do a search and you'll probably find it?  Not sure if it was Cartier related thread or wristwatches in general.  And I was told the same by a local jeweller just yesterday when I stopped by to compare RG and YG Daytonas.  Go figure, it must be true as we keep hearing about it from so many sources.  This definitely made me rethink Cartier in terms of RG anything.



That really stinks because when it's brand new, Cartier RG is the best.  But what's the point of spending that much if it won't last.  Do you know anything about Hermes RG??


----------



## purseinsanity

sammie_sue said:


> ^They sell the spike bracelets on roseark.com
> 
> I follow Kelly Bensimon on Twitter, and last summer she broke her Rolex and started wearing a stainless women's Panerai for a while. On her Twitter page she said her Rolex was rose gold...but she's not the smartest housewife, so maybe she was mistaken.



Thanks.  I just checked on there, and I can't seem to find any Anita Ko.  Am I being a total idiot?  I am really jet lagged!


----------



## Cari284

purseinsanity said:


> I think it's beautiful!



Thank you, I think so too


----------



## sammie_sue

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks.  I just checked on there, and I can't seem to find any Anita Ko.  Am I being a total idiot?  I am really jet lagged!



Hmmm...you're definitely NOT an idiot *purseinsanity*! I just checked the site too, and no Anita Ko. I'm wondering if she stopped selling on Roseark's website and maybe sells on her own. I follow her on Twitter as well so I'll ask her where to purchase the bracelet and hopefully she responds. As soon as I know, you'll know!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you *sammie_sue*!  I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## sammie_sue

^It's my pleasure.


----------



## sammie_sue

^Ok. She just texted me!!! Neiman Marcus Beverly Hills or Broken English in Brentwood. Good luck *purseinsanity*. I hope that helps.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Susan Lucci with her gold Rolex Daytona*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Rocketboy

Victoria´s Secret Model Jessica Gomes - 36mm twotoned Rolex Datejust

http://celebritypictures.in/hq/2011x3000/jessica-gomes_13552.jpg


Tamara Ecclestone - 40mm Rolex Gold Daytona with dark blue Dial

http://thefamousphere.com/wp-content/gallery/tamara-ecclestone-100209/tamara-ecclestone-100209.jpg


Petra Ecclestone - 36mm Gold Rolex Day-Date

http://www.douglasandgordon.com/dng/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/Petra.bmp


Italian Singer Anna Tatangelo - 36mm Rolex Datejust

http://blog.leiweb.it/novella2000/wp-content/blogs.dir/14/files/tatangelo/anna-6.jpg


----------



## birkin101

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Susan Lucci with her gold Rolex Daytona*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


 
I die!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Susan Lucci with her gold Rolex Daytona*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



OMG, how gorgeous is this watch?!!?  Simple (if you can call YG simple! ) yet elegant!

Susan Lucci is such a petite woman too...it looks great on her tiny wrist.  Hope for us all!


----------



## purseinsanity

sammie_sue said:


> ^Ok. She just texted me!!! Neiman Marcus Beverly Hills or Broken English in Brentwood. Good luck *purseinsanity*. I hope that helps.



OMG!    Thank you so much!!  I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## vixen18

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Susan Lucci with her gold Rolex Daytona*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



Ok I'm swooning.... How gorgeous is this!!


----------



## sammie_sue

purseinsanity said:


> OMG!    Thank you so much!!  I'll call them tomorrow.



You are so welcome! I'm excited for you


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kelly Carlson...I like her bracelets too!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*It was too late for me to edit my last post, Kelly Carlson with her Piaget watch...*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## LovesYSL

purseinsanity said:


> ^Me three!  I noticed her new steel or WG one on the latest RHWoNY.  Love her watches!



Kelly may be crazy but she has the best watches! I love how she pairs hers with tons of bracelets all the time. It looks great!


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

birkin101 said:


> I read the same thing here somewhere as well, one of the members had a rg ballon and only after 3 years it turned to yellow gold, not only that it was super dull compared to a new watch.  Do a search and you'll probably find it?  Not sure if it was Cartier related thread or wristwatches in general.  And I was told the same by a local jeweller just yesterday when I stopped by to compare RG and YG Daytonas.  Go figure, it must be true as we keep hearing about it from so many sources.  This definitely made me rethink Cartier in terms of RG anything.




That's me!!!  It's true!  I'm just waiting for my SA to return from vacation before I start to deal with this situation.  I've only had the watch for 2 1/2 years and started to notice that the rose colour was loosing it's 'rosy-ness' at the year-and-a-half mark.  It's still shiny but, is definitely not the colour I fell in love with.
So, just for anyone's information; If your jeweller says that Cartier's Ballon Bleu's rose gold fades...listen to him or her!
I also have a Cartier trinity ring and bracelet and these seem to have faded a bit as well.

I'll keep everyone posted once I start delving into what's going on.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Cari284

Sorry if these are reposts, just found them in the e-ring thread 

Audemars Piguet ladies offshore rubber clad in gold






Rose Daytona






Yellow gold Daytona


----------



## sammie_sue

OMG! That AP is amazing.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## sammie_sue

Thank you *birkin*!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

BEAUTIFUL watches!!! and their hair is so gorgeous too!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Ashley Tisdale with her gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual, Jamie Chung with her gold Rolex GMT, & Kyle Richards with her gold Rolex Daytona...*~* 

Credit: Tlfan & Celeb Paradise


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

birkin101 said:


>


 
*~*Great pics!! I love that Ballon Bleu!!*~*


----------



## Bagaday

As I've said a few times in this post - *THANK YOU *to all who post these fab pictures to gawk/gasp at!!!  Can anyone id the red silk bracelet on the blond with gray off the shoulder sweater?


----------



## luvmy3girls

^I was looking at that too!!


----------



## sammie_sue

Does she have an armful of Love bracelets?


----------



## eggpudding

sammie_sue said:


> ^It's the best, isn't it?







kiwishopper said:


> No words!! Love all the pictures!
> Looks like ceremic is fading and *it's all about the gold watch now*



ITA! Especially the gold Rolex...  Loves it!


----------



## luvs*it*

Bagaday said:


> As I've said a few times in this post - *THANK YOU *to all who post these fab pictures to gawk/gasp at!!! Can anyone id the red silk bracelet on the blond with gray off the shoulder sweater?


 
*~*You're welcome!!! I'd like to know about that red silk bracelet too...it's cute!! Here's Reese Witherspoon with her gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual Day-Date...love it on her!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## eddywangchang

It pains me to see all those knicks on the watch =(


----------



## Teddyjazzy

Beautiful


----------



## purseinsanity

What a gorgeous watch!


----------



## purseinsanity

I always see all these celebrities wearing bracelets w/their watches.  It looks lovely!  My personal favorites are the Cartier LOVE bracelets w/Rolex or Ballon Bleu, but I'd be too chicken $hit to actually wear mine like that.  Don't the bracelets AND the watches get totally scratched up?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I wear my watch alone...I'm afraid it'll get scratched up too!!! Here's Whitney Port with her Rolex & Pretty Little Liars' star Sasha Pieterse with her watch...*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Hayden Panettiere...I love this watch!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Bethc

purseinsanity said:


> I always see all these celebrities wearing bracelets w/their watches.  It looks lovely!  My personal favorites are the Cartier LOVE bracelets w/Rolex or Ballon Bleu, but I'd be too chicken $hit to actually wear mine like that.  Don't the bracelets AND the watches get totally scratched up?



Yes... I never tried it with my RG Rolex, however, I tried to wear my Love bracelet with my SS Tank and I got a deep scratch in it   I won't try that again!


----------



## Bagaday

I wear my yg Love with my Rolex TT midsize and it's fine.  Scratched, yes but nothing more than I would get with normal wear & tear.  I am hard on my watches.  My Tank F. does fine.  Only one I make sure to wear alone is my Roadster - scratches by just looking at it.


----------



## luvmy3girls

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Hayden Panettiere...I love this watch!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


 what watch is this?


----------



## luvs*it*

luvmy3girls said:


> what watch is this?



*~*I have no idea. I'd love to know though!!*~*


----------



## birkin101

sammie_sue said:


> Does she have an armful of Love bracelets?


 
That's what I thought as well, but they are textured.


----------



## birkin101

luvmy3girls said:


> what watch is this?


 
I am pretty sure it's a Daytona, perhaps Rose Gold...


----------



## purseinsanity

^I'm almost positive you're right!


----------



## ayla

^ Agreed - it's lovely !


----------



## ETenebris

Yes, it looks like a RG Daytona with a black dial.  The closeup pic makes the bezel look "off" but I think it is just the angle and the way the light is hitting the little numbers that are on the bezel.  That watch is stunning.  I NEED ONE!


----------



## birkin101

spot Daytona....







not sure if this was already posted


----------



## Jahpson

Love Hayden's watch! (and glowing skin)


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Bentley1

luvmy3girls said:


> what watch is this?



Yeah, its the Rolex Daytona Rose Gold.


----------



## luvs*it*

birkin101 said:


> spot Daytona....


 
*~*Spotted Daytona on the far left (with some stacked bracelets)...what did I win???!! Lol  *~*


----------



## eggpudding

Hayden's Daytona is stunning - my dream watch!


----------



## ahpeste

Nobodys wearing two tone...why is that?


----------



## purseinsanity

Sigh.  All these Daytonas and Ballon Bleus are making me salivate.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Halle Berry with her watch (I'd love to know what watch this is)...love her dress too!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## kiwishopper

Bagaday said:


> I wear my yg Love with my Rolex TT midsize and it's fine.  Scratched, yes but nothing more than I would get with normal wear & tear.  I am hard on my watches.  My Tank F. does fine.  Only one I make sure to wear alone is my Roadster - scratches by just looking at it.



LOVE all the drool worthy gold watches!!! Yes Hayden's is amazing!
I LOL at your Roadster scratches by just looking at it!! I feel the same way!!! My is 4 years old (SS) and is so scratched!! No body warned me about that when I got it >_<


----------



## purseinsanity

^That's good to know.  Roadster's on my hit list but maybe it shouldn't be!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bethc said:


> Yes... I never tried it with my RG Rolex, however, I tried to wear my Love bracelet with my SS Tank and I got a deep scratch in it  I won't try that again!


 
 What scratched?  The Tank, the Love, or both??!!!


----------



## Bethc

purseinsanity said:


> What scratched?  The Tank, the Love, or both??!!!



My WG Love bracelet


----------



## purseinsanity

^Yikes!  Thanks for the warning!  I was debating getting a WG Love to wear w/my Tank.  No more!


----------



## purseinsanity

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Halle Berry with her watch (I'd love to know what watch this is)...love her dress too!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



Gosh.  Halle could wear some cheap-o toy watch from a vending machine and have it look amazing on her!


----------



## sammie_sue

^Totally agree. She's gorgeous!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Holly Madison with her watch...very pretty & unique!! I like the diamonds...*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## CYNDYRELLA

My first post! Birkin, you are the best!! Does anyone has more pictures of the Cartier Ballon Bleu Gold with Diamonds (it's my next purchase as a gift for losing weight!). Thanks!!


----------



## birkin101

^Thanks, you are so sweet!  I know Bethenny Frankel has one in midsize with diamonds.  I'll see if I can dig up some pics.  It's gorgeous in YG.


----------



## birkin101

Isn't Holly's watch by Guess?  She has been wearing it for a while.


----------



## JDAVID

I think Holly wear a old model of Gucci watch from mid 90', and she wear another one exactly the same except a black face without diamond in her show.


----------



## CYNDYRELLA

I do agree with JDAVID, it's an old model for Gucci, I remember having that watch without the diamonds, what a flashback!


----------



## birkin101

Thanks.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Rihanna with her Rolex @ Coachella...fab!!!*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## Bentley1

Yah Holly has been sporting that Gucci watch forEVER, since her Playboy Mansion days.  I have never seen her without it!  Looks cute on her!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## kiwishopper

I am so distracted by her giant lips lol


----------



## Bentley1

^ haha, I was thinking the same thing.  I was like  

Not a big fan of the watch either, tbh.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jennifer Garner, Kim Kardashian (with a Franck Muller diamond encrusted watch, & an Audemars Piguet watch), & a friend of Kim's with  a Rolex Daytona...*~* 

Credit: Celebrity Paradise & Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Khloe Kardashian with her Rolex Oyster Perpetual DateJust & her Rolex Daytona, & music producer/songwriter/singer The Dream...*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise & Tlfan


----------



## Cari284

Kim's AP is just amazing


----------



## Bentley1

Kim's watch collection is unbelievable!  Never would of taken her for a watch girl though.


----------



## vixen18

Gorgeous Daytona on Khloe.


----------



## Bethc

Do the Kardashians all share the same watches?


----------



## Bagaday

^^  that's what I was thinking otherwise they sure have a boatload of rolex's and other high-end watches in that family!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Charlize Theron, Jay-Z, & Melania ******~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## purseinsanity

Bagaday said:


> ^^  that's what I was thinking *otherwise they sure have a boatload of rolex's and other high-end watches in that family*!



I'm sure they do!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Zac Efron & Ashley Tisdale*~* 

Credit: Tlfan & Eyeprime


----------



## Bagaday

OK, I can certainly appreciate the beauty of Melania Trumps watch but honestly it would take me 10 minutes to tell what the actual time was!!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

Bagaday said:


> OK, I can certainly appreciate the beauty of Melania Trumps watch but honestly it would take me 10 minutes to tell what the actual time was!!!!


 
*~*Exactly!! Lol I had to stop buying watches for fashion & more for function...I need watches with numerals or stick indices!! Haha*~*


----------



## kiwishopper

THANK YOU for these new pictures. I just can not get enough of Ashley Tisdale's Rolex! Too gorgeous!!


----------



## birkin101

Bentley1 said:


> Kim's watch collection is unbelievable! Never would of taken her for a watch girl though.


 
I noticed she hardly wears them.


----------



## luvs*it*

kiwishopper said:


> THANK YOU for these new pictures. I just can not get enough of Ashley Tisdale's Rolex! Too gorgeous!!


 
*~*You're welcome!! I love her watch too...it's fab!!!*~*


----------



## Bentley1

^ True!  From what I remember, she doesn't wear all these fabulous watches on her shows.  At least I don't recall seeing them often.


----------



## luvs*it*

Bentley1 said:


> ^ True! From what I remember, she doesn't wear all these fabulous watches on her shows. At least I don't recall seeing them often.


 
*~*Kim Kardashian?? I think she wears her watches more for style rather than function...and her watch collection is stunning!!!*~*


----------



## Bentley1

^ Yeah, Kim K.  I agree, I think she wears them as a fashion accessory, which i totally understand.

Most people use their cell phones these days to look at the time.

I LOVE her collection!  Haven't seen pics of her Gold Roadster in awhile.  Guess she's outgrown it with all these new additions.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Yea, I used to use my cell to look at the time, but I got tired of having to dig for my phone everytime I wanted to know the time!! Lol*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Rima Fakih (with her Cartier Ballon Bleu), Abigail Spencer (with her Michael Kors), Rashida Jones (with her Rolex), & Paz Vega (with her Cartier Tank)...*~* 

Credit: Celeb Forum & Tlfan


----------



## purseinsanity

^Is that a Santos?


----------



## kiwishopper

It's gold Cartier and Rolex explosion!!!


----------



## sammie_sue

I spy an Anita Ko spike bracelet!!


----------



## purseinsanity

^me too!  Love it!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

purseinsanity said:


> ^Is that a Santos?


 
*~*Yes it is!!! It's too late for me to edit my post...thanks for clarifying that!!  *~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Selita Ebanks with her gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual Day-Date...gorg!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks for the new pics *luvs*!


----------



## Cari284

Steel Daytona:


----------



## sammie_sue

^


----------



## Bagaday

I wish you picture poster's would stop putting pics of the Daytona on this thread......I was very happy with my Datejust but with these pictures popping up, just makes you want one so bad............


----------



## ETenebris

Time for a little Rolex Yacht-Master love!  YM SS/platinum on Brad, Emeril, Phil and Bruce


----------



## sammie_sue

Nice pics *ETenebris*! We don't see enough Yachtmasters.  Great watch in my opinion.


----------



## Cari284

^ Love the Yachtmaster, great pictures


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Thanks for posting those pics ETenebris!!*~*



purseinsanity said:


> ^Thanks for the new pics *luvs*!


 
*~*You're welcome!!!*~*



Cari284 said:


> Steel Daytona:


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Cari's Daytona pic made me want to dig up some more...so I did!! Here's Jamie Lynn Sigler with her Rolex SS Daytona & her Two-Tone Daytona  *~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Ana Ivanovic & Tara Reid with Rolex Daytonas, & Charlize Theron with a Rolex GMT*~* 

Credit: Google & Tlfan


----------



## bb10lue

Thanks girls for updating this thread with so many amazing pictures!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bagaday said:


> I wish you picture poster's would stop putting pics of the Daytona on this thread......I was very happy with my Datejust but with these pictures popping up, just makes you want one so bad............



  Did you get one?!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kanye West (with his Everose Gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual Day-Date) & (former) girlfriend Amber Rose (with her Gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual Day-Date)*~*

Credit: KanyeWest.us


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Ashley Benson with her Michael Kors watches...& how cute is that dog?? Adorable.*~* 

Credit: Ashley Benson TwitPic


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Bethenny Frankel, Cassie, Kim Kardashian, & Kourtney Kardashian*~* 

Credit: Google & Tlfan


----------



## Bentley1

Love Kim's Gold Roadster.  Kourtney's gold Santos is meh.  Kinda old fashioned looking in the gold, IMO.

The Daytonas are just


----------



## Bagaday

purseinsanity said:


> Did you get one?!!


 
Say "Hell to the No".......I have no money, just recently purchased my 36mmDatejust..........


----------



## justlurking

Thanks for all the gorgeous eye candy! I never thought I would ever want a Rolex, but now I am planning to buy one after watching this thread and others for several months! 

And a little OT, but this IS the purse forum afterall . can someone tell me what size Kourtney's Balenciaga is? I'm not too familar with them...I DO know it has giant hardware though. Thanks!


----------



## Bethc

justlurking said:


> Thanks for all the gorgeous eye candy! I never thought I would ever want a Rolex, but now I am planning to buy one after watching this thread and others for several months!
> 
> And a little OT, but this IS the purse forum afterall . can someone tell me what size Kourtney's Balenciaga is? I'm not too familar with them...I DO know it has giant hardware though. Thanks!



Yes, this thread has created my rather large wish list!

I'm fairly certain that Kourtney's Bal is a City.


----------



## justlurking

Bethc said:


> Yes, this thread has created my rather large wish list!
> 
> I'm fairly certain that Kourtney's Bal is a City.


 
Wow, that was fast! Thanks so much! It's probably better if I DIDN'T know that though.


----------



## eggpudding

justlurking said:


> Wow, that was fast! Thanks so much! It's probably better if I DIDN'T know that though.



I like your username


----------



## justlurking

eggpudding said:


> I like your username


 
Oops...guess I'm OUT 

I really do love this thread though. LOVE all the bigger than life pics too! Thanks again to all who take the time and have the know-how to post all these wonderful pics! Rolex and Cartier should pay you! I'm sure you've made them lots of sales!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bethc said:


> Yes, this thread has created my rather large wish list!
> 
> I'm fairly certain that Kourtney's Bal is a City.



You're absolutely right!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Tamia (singer & wife of Grant Hill) with her rose gold watch...I wish I could see the brand...it's gorgeous!!*~* 

Credit: Tamia TwitPic, TamiaFans.net, & TheYBF.com


----------



## Julide

^^They make a cute couple!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Aren't they adorable?? Love them!!*~*


----------



## purseinsanity

^Very cute together.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Minka Kelly with her Rose Gold Rolex*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

^ Is that a mid size or a 36mm? I like the way it looks!


----------



## birkin101

I think it looks smaller than 36, at least from the angle of those pics....


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kathie Lee Gifford with her Michael Kors watch*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kyle Richards (Real Housewives of Beverly Hills) with her gold Rolex...I love how she stacks bracelets with her watch!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## purseinsanity

^^Ooooh, she has an Anita Ko also!  Love it.  Maybe a little overkill with the spikes everywhere though!


----------



## justlurking

purseinsanity said:


> ^^Ooooh, she has an Anita Ko also! Love it. Maybe a little overkill with the spikes everywhere though!


 
I agree and you really wear it much better!


----------



## Lanier

All of these Daytonas


----------



## purseinsanity

justlurking said:


> I agree and you really wear it much better!



  You're so sweet!  Thank you.


----------



## Bagaday

Lanier said:


> All of these Daytonas


 
I know!!!!  Sometimes I feel I shouldn't open this thread because it makes me want one of those Daytonas which is a big NO-NO for me.  Love them though.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kyle Richards (Real Housewives of Beverly Hills) with her gold Rolex...I love how she stacks bracelets with her watch!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



I love all her stuff but wow her hands looks really "old" gosh I don't even think she is that old for her hands to be looking like that! I love that Anita Ko bracelet on her!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^looks like too much sun


----------



## birkin101




----------



## CYNDYRELLA

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kyle Richards (Real Housewives of Beverly Hills) with her gold Rolex...I love how she stacks bracelets with her watch!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


OMG, Kyle Richards' hand looks like an old lady's!!


----------



## CYNDYRELLA

I'm sooooo in love with the Daytona's now!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I love all her stuff but wow her hands looks really "old" gosh I don't even think she is that old for her hands to be looking like that! I love that Anita Ko bracelet on her!!!



I noticed that too!  Her hands look ancient.  But then again, I shouldn't talk.  My hands make me look like I'm at least 50!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

^ Not at all, your hands are lovely & they show case your goodies beautifully


----------



## Bentley1

Kyle's hands are truly shocking.  Especially given her facial skin is very nice, IMO and on RHOBH she went to great lengths to keep her skin nice.  She shouldn't be neglecting her hands.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> ^ Not at all, your hands are lovely & they show case your goodies beautifully



  You are too sweet!  Thank you.  

I wash my hands so many times a day that they always look dry and icky.  I'm trying to be better about lotion, but having to lotion every five minutes is a pain in the butt!


----------



## Lanier

This thread should be a sticky!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Rima Fakih (with her Cartier Ballon Bleu), Abigail Spencer (with her Michael Kors), Rashida Jones (with her Rolex), & Paz Vega (with her Cartier Tank)...*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Forum & Tlfan



I NEED this bracelet on my wrist, the sparkly one. Any IDs?


----------



## luvs*it*

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I NEED this bracelet on my wrist, the sparkly one. Any IDs?


 
*~*I think it could be an Anita Ko Spike Bracelet, but I'm not for sure.*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Adrienne Bailon (can you tell I love her Rolex?? Lol)...her rosary necklace is pretty!!*~* 

Credit: Celeb Forum


----------



## Bagaday

^I also love all of her wrist-candy but have to admit her nails scare the hell out of me!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## sammie_sue

Love the new pics! I want a square dial watch...it's official.


----------



## birkin101

I love this one a lot! Rolex Pearlmaster.


----------



## sammie_sue

Very nice *birkin*. You have fantastic taste!


----------



## luvs*it*

Bagaday said:


> ^I also love all of her wrist-candy but have to admit her nails scare the hell out of me!


 
*~*Right. Her nails are way too long!! Here's Kim Kardashian with her Cartier watch...*~* 

Credit: Kim Kardashian TwitPic


----------



## oak85

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Minka Kelly with her Rose Gold Rolex*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise


luvs*it*, thanks for all great photos! I really like Minka Kellys Rolex, rose gold and very classy size


----------



## luvs*it*

oak85 said:


> luvs*it*, thanks for all great photos! I really like Minka Kellys Rolex, rose gold and very classy size


 
*~*You're welcome!!!*~*


----------



## Bagaday

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Right. Her nails are way too long!! Here's Kim Kardashian with her Cartier watch...*~*
> 
> Credit: Kim Kardashian TwitPic


 
I just love this watch-it's gorgeous!!!  If only a large bucket of $$ would fall on my head.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kerry Washington (with a Movado watch) & Jamie-Lynn Sigler (with a SS Rolex Daytona)*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Bentley1

^ Oh man.  The Daytonas are just torture!  

Jamie Lynn is looking pretty good these days!!


----------



## birkin101

sammie_sue said:


> Very nice *birkin*. You have fantastic taste!


 
As you do too!!!


----------



## sammie_sue

Awww...thanks.


----------



## purseinsanity

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I think it could be an Anita Ko Spike Bracelet, but I'm not for sure.*~*



 You're absolutely right!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## kiwishopper

Who is the girl in the 2nd pic? Her Rolex is gorgeous!


----------



## lanasyogamama

January Jones.


----------



## birkin101

The actress who recently shot to fame mainly due to the show Mad Men.  Am I right? I don't watch it.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Chelsy Davy*~* 

Credit: Celebrity Gossip


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jennifer Love Hewitt with her Cartier Ballon Bleu*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Cari284

^ 


edit: that's the medium size, right?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Poor JLH just can't catch a break with the guys, huh?


----------



## Lanier

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Jennifer Love Hewitt with her Cartier Ballon Bleu*~*



Cute ring


----------



## vixen18

Bagaday said:


> I just love this watch-it's gorgeous!!! * If only a large bucket of $$ would fall on my head.*


----------



## birkin101

lanasyogamama said:


> Poor JLH just can't catch a break with the guys, huh?


 

I thought the same thing! So much for the prince charming...


----------



## luvs*it*

lanasyogamama said:


> Poor JLH just can't catch a break with the guys, huh?


 
*~*I know right?? She wrote a book about love too...*~*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Jennifer Love Hewitt with her Cartier Ballon Bleu*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



Her watch is so lovely.

Who's the last guy she was with?


----------



## luvs*it*

californiaCRUSH said:


> Her watch is so lovely.
> 
> Who's the last guy she was with?


 
*~*Alex Beh...I have no clue who he is. Lol*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim Kardashian with her gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual Day-Date*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Cari284

Steel Daytona


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Kim.s watch is yummy.


----------



## purseinsanity

I soooo badly want Kim's watch, but in Rose Gold.  Sigh.  I'm becoming such a watch whore!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

^ You're not the only one  hehe, I wish that I could pull of an all Rose gold watch but my skin tone just doesn't allow it, it does not look good on me


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Reese Witherspoon with her Rolex Oyster Perpetual Day-Date*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Ciara (love her bracelet!!) & Ashley Benson with her Michael Kors watch*~* 

Credit: Tlfan & JustJared


----------



## purseinsanity

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Reese Witherspoon with her Rolex Oyster Perpetual Day-Date*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise


 

I always thought Reese's watch was YG, but it looks RG here.  Maybe it's my screen?  Either way, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Bagaday

On my screen Reece's watch seems to be YG.....RG/YG both are stunning!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love Reese's gold bangles/bracelets, perfect shade as the watch!


----------



## birkin101

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kim Kardashian with her gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual Day-Date*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


 
Could someone help me figure out the karat size of Kim's diamond studs? Are they around 3 kts each?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

birkin101 said:


> Could someone help me figure out the karat size of Kim's diamond studs? Are they around 3 kts each?



I would say at least 3 each if not 4, judging by my pair which are 2 cts each...


----------



## ETenebris

birkin101 said:


> Could someone help me figure out the karat size of Kim's diamond studs? Are they around 3 kts each?



They look like a pair that I have seen that are 2.3 each, I believe.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Olivia Palermo with her gold Rolex*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Katherine Heigl with her white Chanel J12*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I would say at least 3 each if not 4, judging by my pair which are 2 cts each...


 
I am thinking b/n 3-4 as well, they look much bigger than even Jessica Simpson had.  Jessica's were I think around 2.5 each?  Not sure, I need some expert opinions!!!  What's the best clarity that you can buy these stones in that size that's not going to cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## sorsara

Can anyone identify her bag?



luvs*it* said:


> *~*Katherine Heigl with her white Chanel J12*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


----------



## couturequeen

sorsara said:


> Can anyone identify her bag?



I believe it's Fendi.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

birkin101 said:


> I am thinking b/n 3-4 as well, they look much bigger than even Jessica Simpson had.  Jessica's were I think around 2.5 each?  Not sure, I need some expert opinions!!!  What's the best clarity that you can buy these stones in that size that's not going to cost an arm and a leg?



I would get anything from an SI1-SI2 for clarity and G,H, or even an I color because for an earring it isn't as crucial to have such a perfect stone since it will be on your ear if that makes any sense... going with anything better will cost you a lot for big studs!


----------



## XCCX

May I suggest that this thread be a sticky one? Its always active.. and awesome!!!


----------



## birkin101

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I would get anything from an SI1-SI2 for clarity and G,H, or even an I color because for an earring it isn't as crucial to have such a perfect stone since it will be on your ear if that makes any sense... going with anything better will cost you a lot for big studs!


 
Thanks, this is so informative.  Would you say then I in clarity would not be considered great?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

birkin101 said:


>



Wow she is gorgeous! Love her watch!!! 

I have seen decent I clarity diamonds so it would not hurt to check them out because an I clarity with a G-H color for a stud would be nice I think! Good luck & share if you do get some!!!


----------



## Julide

*Birkin101* If you ever want an idea of what a certain ct color and clarity are going to be, just check out bluenile. Do a diamond sarch or check out their diamond studs. Its a pretty good guess of what you may pay.But they only go to SI2 clarity so if your looking for a lower clarity price you may have to go to another site. IHTH!!


----------



## birkin101

I saw a few pairs that I liked at liveauctioneers.com.  The pair I was interested in was just over 4ctw and went for $5K.  I was too chicken to buy it as I am a complete amateur when it comes to diamonds.  I'll definitely check out Bluenile though, thanks for the tip Julide.


----------



## birkin101

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Wow she is gorgeous! Love her watch!!!
> 
> I have seen decent I clarity diamonds so it would not hurt to check them out because an I clarity with a G-H color for a stud would be nice I think! Good luck & share if you do get some!!!


 
Definitely will! Thanks.


----------



## Julide

birkin101 said:


> I saw a few pairs that I liked at liveauctioneers.com.  The pair I was interested in was just over 4ctw and went for $5K.  I was too chicken to buy it as I am a complete amateur when it comes to diamonds.  I'll definitely check out Bluenile though, thanks for the tip Julide.



I think you made a good choice; if your at all questioning something then you should walk away from it. Honestly I know nothing about diamonds so best to go thru a trusted source. BTW pricescope is good too. There are tons of info about diamonds on there.I can't wait to see a pic of your earrings when you get them!!


----------



## purseinsanity

The bluenile suggestion is awesome *Julide*!

I haven't bought much from them but they're a great source to see what reasonable prices are.  I believe they also show the GIA certificates, so you can see what the diamond's clarity looks like translated onto a drawing of the real diamond.  I like GIA or AGS.  EGL and IGI tend to overdo the quality of their diamonds...GIA and AGS are so much stricter with their certification.

Can't wait to see what you get *birkin101*!!


----------



## Julide

purseinsanity said:


> The bluenile suggestion is awesome *Julide*!
> 
> I haven't bought much from them but they're a great source to see what reasonable prices are.  I believe they also show the GIA certificates, so you can see what the diamond's clarity looks like translated onto a drawing of the real diamond.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you get *birkin101*!!



Thanks *Purse*Sadly:shame:I am now on bluenile so it seems like I am taking my own suggestion?ush:


----------



## purseinsanity

^WooHoo!!!  Whatcha gettin'???


----------



## purseinsanity

BTW *Julide*, if you do get something, make sure to use their 10% off coupon!!


----------



## Julide

purseinsanity said:


> BTW *Julide*, if you do get something, make sure to use their 10% off coupon!!



Thanks for the tip!!didn't get anything yet...was looking at pricescope too...do you have a coupon for them too?


----------



## purseinsanity

Julide said:


> Thanks for the tip!!didn't get anything yet...was looking at pricescope too...do you have a coupon for them too?



Not at the moment!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Minka Kelly with her Rose Gold Rolex...I love it!!*~* 

Credit: Celeb Forum


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Olivia Palermo with her Gold Rolex*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101

Julide, we need an update on what you got!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jordana Brewster*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Aishwarya Rai & Hayden Panettiere*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## firstaid

Caprice Bourret* stainless daytona**


*


----------



## firstaid

Kim Kardashian Rolex Diamond Studded Day-Date


----------



## Althea G.

OMG that Rolexxxxxx!!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Love that Rolex!!*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kourtney Kardashian & Scott Disick*~* 

Credit: Celebrity Gossip


----------



## Bagaday

^^I think this family could literally open a pre-owned watch store and have plenty for their stock............Wow!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim Richards (Real Housewives of Beverly Hills) with her diamond encrusted watch (she's in desperate need of a fill-in lol)*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Brenda Song with her Chanel J12*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## bb10lue

Love all the daytona pictures!!!!


----------



## Cari284

Steel Daytona

http://ss11i01.stream.ip-only.net/images/blog/images/entries/08/47/76/3130/903fba54760ed783


----------



## bb10lue

^^thamks for the pic, *cari*!! Those make me love my daytona even more!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Bar Rafeli*~* 

Credit: Celebrity Gossip


----------



## purseinsanity

^Seeing all these Daytona pics makes me so happy!


----------



## Kissmark

I really love this thread. Thanks to all who posts pictures and keeps this alive!!


----------



## Bagaday

!!Gasp!!  Love that Daytona everytime I see it on someone........


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kelly Ripa & Carmen Electra with a Chanel J12*~* 

Credit: Tlfan & Celeb Paradise


----------



## vixen18

Looking at all these fabulous daytona's only means trouble for me!! So darn gorgeous!


----------



## Lanier

Bagaday said:


> !!Gasp!!  Love that Daytona everytime I see it on someone........



I know! It's definitely my HG watch. One day...


----------



## birkin101




----------



## eggpudding

Re the Daytona appreciation, ITA with all you ladies!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kelly Bensimon & Minka Kelly with their Rolex Date-Justs*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jordana Brewster with her gold Rolex Date-Just*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## octopi888

I'd like to have a his and her Technomarine watch someday... for me, the red one and the blue one for my partner.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## purseinsanity

^Love that Daytona!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Rachel Zoe...I love her watch!! Does anyone recognize it or know the brand??*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## MatAllston

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Rachel Zoe...I love her watch!! Does anyone recognize it or know the brand??*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise


 
IWC Portuguese Chronograph in 18 carat red gold model IW371480 with blue alligator strap.


----------



## Kissmark

^^Good eye! Is that the love bracet next to the iWC watch?


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^yes


----------



## luvs*it*

MatAllston said:


> IWC Portuguese Chronograph in 18 carat red gold model IW371480 with blue alligator strap.


 
*~*Thanks for the info!!  Here's Minka Kelly with her Rolex Everose Gold DateJust*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*VS Model Erin Heatherton with her Rolex Daytona...love it!!!*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## goyardlover

can anyone tell me what size minka kelly's rolex is? i know someone has mentioned that its a midsize but on some photos it looks like a 26mm...


----------



## ETenebris

Can anyone I.D. Erin Heatherton's necklace...the longer one?


----------



## Kissmark

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^yes


Thanks!


----------



## frosted

Regarding the whole ring distracting from watch thing . . . What do you do?  I just got a Chanel J12 look-a-like from fossil last February.  It's got some bling around the face, but dh bought me a blinged out new engagement ring for our anniversary last month.

Not that my ring is ANYWHERE near the size of those ladies boulders, but it does have a presence (it's the Tiffany Soleste with double micropave halos).  I feel like my chunky bling watch minimizes the presence of my gorgeous new ring.  Is that silly?  I've been wearing my watch on the right hand for now . . . but it still feels uncomfortable.

Should I just get used to it?  Or does it matter since my rock is no where near 6 carats??


----------



## couturequeen

frosted said:


> Regarding the whole ring distracting from watch thing . . . What do you do?



I think that depends on the size or amount of diamonds on the watch. One row of diamonds on the case or diamond markers on the face don't seem to compete, in my opinion.


----------



## carabelli888

Can anyone please tell me if Victoria's gold rolex is a presidential bracelet or oyster band? thank you.


----------



## merekat703

Beautful watches! I notice most people wear theirs on their right arm and not on the left. I always wear mine on the left.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Geez, I feel like I would knock everything if my watch were on my right hand.


----------



## kim_mac

carabelli888 said:


> Can anyone please tell me if Victoria's gold rolex is a presidential bracelet or oyster band? thank you.



looks like oyster


----------



## Bentley1

carabelli888 said:


> Can anyone please tell me if Victoria's gold rolex is a presidential bracelet or oyster band? thank you.



That's oyster.


----------



## purseinsanity

carabelli888 said:


> Can anyone please tell me if Victoria's gold rolex is a presidential bracelet or oyster band? thank you.



Oyster


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> Geez, I feel like I would knock everything if my watch were on my right hand.



Me too.  I'm right handed and I've beaten up my right hand ring so much more in a much shorter span of time.  I could never wear my watch on my right hand.  To each his own though!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim Kardashian...anyone know what watch this is?? I love it!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## deem

That's Cartier tankessim ( not sure of the spelling)


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Eva Longoria & Jamie Chung*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## sammie_sue

^Love Jamie Chung's watch...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Victoria looks great.


----------



## jellyv

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kelly Bensimon & Minka Kelly with their Rolex Date-Justs*~*



Kelly's wearing a Day-Date.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Hayden Panettiere with her gold Rolex Daytona...I love her watch!!*~* 

Credit: Celeb Forum


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Trey Songz  with his Audemars Piguet*~* 

Credit: Google Images & Contact Music


----------



## c0uture

I love Hayden's watch & Trey Songz's face lmao


----------



## luvs*it*

c0uture said:


> I love Hayden's watch & *Trey Songz's face* lmao


 
*~*Me too!!!  *~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jennifer Aniston with her gold Rolex Day-Date Presidential & Ashley Benson with her Michael Kors Large Runway Watch*~* 

Credit: Tlfan & Eyeprime


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Roselyn Sanchez*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Courteney Cox with her Rolex Day-Date & Usher with his Rolex Milgauss*~*

Credit: Tlfan & RolexBlog


----------



## Fran0421

what brand is Jamie Chung's watch?


----------



## luvs*it*

Fran0421 said:


> what brand is Jamie Chung's watch?


 
*~*It's a Rolex GMT  Here is Mary J. Blige with a yellow gold & diamond Cartier Ballon Bleu & Maria Menounos with her Movado watch*~*

Credit: Celeb Paradise & Tlfan


----------



## Fran0421

Thank you luvs *it*! It's gorgeous.I also really like Mary J blige's one. 



luvs*it* said:


> *~*It's a Rolex GMT  Here is Mary J. Blige with a yellow gold & diamond Cartier Ballon Bleu & Maria Menounos with her Movado watch*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise & Tlfan


----------



## Kissmark

Can anyone tell me what the difference between date-just and day-date is? And what does "president" mean? Thanks in advance!


----------



## c0uture

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Me too!!!  *~*



Yum


----------



## luvs*it*

Kissmark said:


> Can anyone tell me what the difference between date-just and day-date is? And what does "president" mean? Thanks in advance!


 
Credit: RolexBlog & Google Images

*~*The Rolex DateJust has only the date (number) on the dial*~*






*~*The Rolex Day-Date has the day (Monday, Tuesday...Sunday), as well as the date on the dial.*~* 






*~*The term "President" refers to Rolex Day-Date watches. It is a term that is used to describe the bracelet (ie: President bracelet). The President bracelet was designed exclusively for the Day-Date.*~*


----------



## sammie_sue

I'm loving all the new pics...thanks so much!


----------



## bb10lue

Kissmark said:


> Can anyone tell me what the difference between date-just and day-date is? And what does "president" mean? Thanks in advance!



DD has the visible "days", and only available in precious metals:yg,RG, WG, and platinum.


----------



## wantitneedit

President means president bracelet.  i think.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Real Housewives of Bevery Hills' Camille Grammer, Giada De Laurentiis with her yellow gold Rolex Day-Date, & Marla Sokoloff with her (what looks to be) white Chanel J12*~* 

Credit: Google Images & Celeb Forum


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kyle Richards with her yellow gold Rolex Daytona & her rose gold Michael Kors Bel Aire Chronograph watch*~* 

Credit: I'm Not Obsessed & Google Images


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Constance Zimmer with her Rolex DateJust & Eva LaRue with her white Chanel J12*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## TML

Roselyn Sanchez - what is her watch in the picture with the Number 69? & the watch in the next picture?


----------



## sammie_sue

*luvs*it**...amazing pics! Thank u so much for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## luvs*it*

sammie_sue said:


> *luvs*it**...amazing pics! Thank u so much for keeping this thread alive.


 
*~*You're welcome!!!  *~*


----------



## JenGreen

The girls !

http://style.catalogs.com/images/celebrity watches.JPGhttp://style.catalogs.com/images/celebrity watches.JPG

The watches !

http://style.catalogs.com/images/oversized gold watches.JPG


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kris Jenner with her yellow gold Rolex*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Kissmark

luvs*it* said:


> Credit: RolexBlog & Google Images
> 
> *~*The Rolex DateJust has only the date (number) on the dial*~*
> 
> 
> 
> *~*The Rolex Day-Date has the day (Monday, Tuesday...Sunday), as well as the date on the dial.*~*
> 
> 
> 
> *~*The term "President" refers to Rolex Day-Date watches. It is a term that is used to describe the bracelet (ie: President bracelet). The President bracelet was designed exclusively for the Day-Date.*~*


 
luvs*it*;, bb10blue, wantitneedit, thank you all so much for replying! i feel much more educated.....


----------



## kiwishopper

Whoa dream watches explosion!!! Thank you for posting all of these wonderful close up pics! I love Giada's Rolex!!


----------



## JeanieD

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Jordana Brewster with her gold Rolex Date-Just*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise


I know this isnt the thread for this but what kind of bag is she carrying? Very classy.


----------



## thimp

JeanieD said:


> I know this isnt the thread for this but what kind of bag is she carrying? Very classy.



Hermes leather Garden Party.


----------



## luvs*it*

kiwishopper said:


> Whoa dream watches explosion!!! Thank you for posting all of these wonderful close up pics! I love Giada's Rolex!!


 

*~*You're welcome!! Here's Ashley Tisdale with her yellow gold Rolex Day-Date...I love her watch.  It's the perfect size for her!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Ice-T's wife Coco...not sure what brand her watch is, but it's nice!!*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I love that Ballon Bleu!!!  *~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Vera Wang, Whitney Port w/ her two-tone Rolex, Giuliana Rancic, & Karina Smirnoff with her Michele Jelly Bean watch...*~*

Credit: Tlfan & Celeb Paradise


----------



## sassc

Thanks-great pics!  What size do you think Whitney and Guiliana's rolex's are?  36MM? or possibly 31MM?


----------



## Kissmark

What is Vera Wang wearing? looksl like Michael Kors?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sassc said:


> Thanks-great pics!  What size do you think Whitney and Guiliana's rolex's are?  36MM? or possibly 31MM?



I'm pretty sure they are both 36mm

I love all of these new pics, thanks to everyone who takes the time to post them!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Kissmark said:


> What is Vera Wang wearing? looksl like Michael Kors?



It looks a lot like Michele Sport Sail (not 100% sure though).

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...264cat10930731cat000185cat31440731cat31440735


----------



## Bentley1

I LOVEEE Ashley Tisdale's Rolex.  Amazingly shiny, looks great on her.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Ashley Tisdale, Ali Landry, & Constance Marie*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Alexa Vega with her Marc by Marc Jacobs Henry Rose Gold Chronograph watch, Tamera Mowry with her Michael Kors Rose Gold Large Runway watch, & Zendaya Coleman with her Michael Kors Twin Row Madison watch.*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## kiwishopper

So pretty! So many eye candies


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Julianne Hough & Naya Rivera*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kelly Bensimon with her Rolex Day-Date & Nicky Hilton with her Chanel J12*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## kiwishopper

Kelly's hair is really pretty! Extension maybe? How many gold Rolex(es) does that woman own? lol I know she was married to one of the famous photographer before but how does she afford so many gold Rolex(es) now? Unless she got them all from while she was married ;p


----------



## birkin101

kiwishopper said:


> Kelly's hair is really pretty! Extension maybe? How many gold Rolex(es) does that woman own? lol I know she was married to one of the famous photographer before but how does she afford so many gold Rolex(es) now? Unless she got them all from while she was married ;p


 
It's the same watch she always wears.  I am pretty sure she cannot afford more than one pair though, she is reportedly worth $16-20 mil.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jennifer Aniston & Mario Lopez*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jennifer always look um, cold.    It is a great watch though.


----------



## sammie_sue

lanasyogamama said:


> Jennifer always look um, cold.    It is a great watch though.



:lolots:


----------



## c0uture

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kelly Bensimon with her Rolex Day-Date & Nicky Hilton with her Chanel J12*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colors of this outfit! Great watch also


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> Jennifer always look um, cold.    It is a great watch though.


----------



## triotrio

"Cold", and much "poutier" than in previous years. 

I notice that all of the Hollywood gals have really basic rolexes. Courtney Cox and Hayden P. are the only ones who seem to even have a black face on their watches. Everyone else has the standard issue, it seems.

But then in the pics of the rich people I don't know, there are loads of blue and green faced Rolexes, and they're way cooler!

Are those special order? Do they cost much more?


----------



## Jasmine K.

^^^^^ I've noticed that too. It seems they love being boring.


----------



## luvs*it*

lanasyogamama said:


> *Jennifer always look um, cold.*  It is a great watch though.


 
*~*Agreed. Here's Tamera Mowry with her Michael Kors rose gold Runway Watch...I love her outfit too!*~* 

Credit: TheYBF


----------



## lanasyogamama

triotrio said:


> "Cold", and much "poutier" than in previous years.
> 
> But then in the pics of the rich people I don't know, there are loads of blue and green faced Rolexes, and they're way cooler!
> 
> Are those special order? Do they cost much more?



OMG, a YG Rolex with a green face may be my ultimate HG watch.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Khloe Kardashian with her yellow gold Rolex Daytona & Gena Lee Nolin*~* 

Credit: Celebuzz & Celeb Paradise


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Angelina Jolie*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Real Housewives if NYC Alex McCord with her Cartier watch & Hilary Duff with her Rolex Day-Date*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## princessLIL

Is Angelina wearing a cartier or hermes?


----------



## kiwishopper

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Real Housewives if NYC Alex McCord with her Cartier watch & Hilary Duff with her Rolex Day-Date*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



Thanks for all the new pics!! Live Hillary's watch bangle and Bal


----------



## birkin101

princessLIL said:


> Is Angelina wearing a cartier or hermes?


 
Looks like a vintage Cartier tank.


----------



## luvs*it*

kiwishopper said:


> Thanks for all the new pics!! Live Hillary's watch bangle and Bal


 

*~*You're welcome!! Here's Selita Ebanks with her gold Rolex Day-Date...*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## sammie_sue

^I have to have that watch!! Love it!


----------



## luvs*it*

sammie_sue said:


> ^I have to have that watch!! Love it!


 
*~*I love Selita's watch!! The chocolate dial makes it stand out a bit.  Here's Kelly Bensimon with her Rolex Day-Date...*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Izabel Goulart with her Rolex Explorer...love this watch!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan & Celeb Paradise


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*More of Izabel Goulart...not sure what watch this is.*~* 

Credit: Celeb Forum


----------



## purseinsanity

^Daytona w/MOP face?


----------



## ETenebris

Jasmine K. said:


> ^^^^^ I've noticed that too. It seems they love being boring.



I think of them not so much as "boring" but "classic."  Rolex has enough cache to not have to be trendy.  And since it is a forever watch, you want something that can look good for many years.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Amber Rose with her yellow gold Rolex Day-Date...love it.*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

purseinsanity said:


> ^Daytona w/MOP face?


 
*~*That was my first thought too!*~*


----------



## firstaid

Is Amber's watch the Men's Yellow Gold Day-Date?


----------



## luvs*it*

firstaid said:


> Is Amber's watch the Men's Yellow Gold Day-Date?


 
*~*I believe so.  It was Kanye's watch originally, & he gave it to her as a gift while they were dating.*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Nicky Hilton, Kourtney Kardashian, Megan Fox, & Kris Humphries*~* 

Credit: Tlfan & Celeb Paradise


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Amber Rose & Big Sean with their yellow gold Rolex Day-Date watches*~* 

Credit: Tlfan & Google Images


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Hosea Chanchez*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## eggpudding

Amber is so stunning, shame her nails are so hoodratty lol.


----------



## luvs*it*

eggpudding said:


> Amber is so stunning, shame her nails are so hoodratty lol.


 
*~*She is gorgeous...I've seen her in person too & she's even more stunning in person.  She's really nice too!*~*


----------



## XCCX

^ I love her bracelets, can anyone ID? TIA!


----------



## luvs*it*

xactreality said:


> ^ I love her bracelets, can anyone ID? TIA!


 
*~*My first guess would be Shamballa or Loren Jewels.  *~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Pia Toscano*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## eggpudding

luvs*it* said:


> *~*She is gorgeous...I've seen her in person too & she's even more stunning in person.  She's really nice too!*~*



Wow, you've met her? She does look like she'd be really sweet.


----------



## XCCX

luvs*it* said:


> *~*My first guess would be Shamballa or Loren Jewels.  *~*


 
Thanks alot!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Pia's got a Rolex?  Hasn't she been a celeb for like 5 minutes?


----------



## luvs*it*

eggpudding said:


> Wow, you've met her? She does look like she'd be really sweet.


 
*~*We didn't have a convo, but I was @ a Wiz Khalifa concert, & I was standing in the walkway & I heard people freaking out. I looked up & she was right in front of me so she spoke & said "Hi sweetie"...it made my night!! Lol*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

lanasyogamama said:


> Pia's got a Rolex?  Hasn't she been a celeb for like 5 minutes?


 
*~*It looks like the MK Blair watch to me, but the pic isn't clear enough for me to tell.*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Nicky Hilton*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Bentley1

lanasyogamama said:


> Pia's got a Rolex?  Hasn't she been a celeb for like 5 minutes?



That looks like Michael Kors


----------



## lanasyogamama

LOL, I think I just assume they are all Rolexes!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Hilary Duff with her yellow gold Rolex Day-Date & January Jones*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvmy3girls

Is January jones rose gold or yellow gold?


----------



## luvs*it*

luvmy3girls said:


> Is January jones rose gold or yellow gold?


 
*~*Hmmm...in some pics it looks rose, but in others I've seen it looks yellow. Since it looks similar to Hayden's (in terms of color) I'm going with rose.*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kris Jenner with her Rolex DateJust & Khloe Kardashian with her Rolex Everose Day-Date*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^^^ What size is Kris Jenner's Datejust, 36mm? I love that watch


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Regina King with her horn Michael Kors watch...it looks amazing on her!!*~* 

Credit: TheYBF


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Brittny Gastineau & Trey Songz*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise & Bossip


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Laz Alonso  *~* 

Credit: Necole *****ie, The Celebrity Journalist, & Concrete Loop


----------



## Jasmine K.

is right! Gorgeous man! Oh.... and the watch is nice too.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Ashley Olsen with her yellow gold Rolex Day-Date President & Lisa Kudrow*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Drake with his yellow gold Rolex Day-Date President*~* 

Credit: Google Images


----------



## harass

birkin101 and luvs*it* thanks for all the amazing pics you find 

Angelina Jolie and her cartier tankissime
(Celebutopia)


----------



## jmcadon

triotrio said:


> "Cold", and much "poutier" than in previous years.
> 
> I notice that all of the Hollywood gals have really basic rolexes. Courtney Cox and Hayden P. are the only ones who seem to even have a black face on their watches. Everyone else has the standard issue, it seems.
> 
> But then in the pics of the rich people I don't know, there are loads of blue and green faced Rolexes, and they're way cooler!
> 
> Are those special order? Do they cost much more?


 I think the basic Rolex is the most classic.  More blingy does not mean better just that you are trying harder, IMO


----------



## luvs*it*

harass said:


> birkin101 and luvs*it* thanks for all the amazing pics you find
> 
> Angelina Jolie and her cartier tankissime
> (Celebutopia)


 
*~*You're welcome!!  *~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Lisa Snowdon with her Rolex Daytona*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## birkin101

harass said:


> birkin101 and luvs*it* thanks for all the amazing pics you find
> 
> Angelina Jolie and her cartier tankissime
> (Celebutopia)


 
My pleasure.


----------



## purseinsanity

Bump!  Love this thread!!


----------



## jpup

I love this thread,too. It's one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Caroline of Monaco, Julianna Margulies, Lisa Snowdon, Salma Hayek, & Sofia Vergara*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Bagaday

I love, love, love and want, want, want the girl's (chanel) jacket in Birkin's first pic post of this latest series.......it's gorgeous!!  

Thanks again *Birkin*!  Looking at these pics is better than flipping pages in a mag.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Swimwear designer Shay Todd, Adrienne Bailon, & Courteney Cox*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Selma Blair & Tara Palmer*~* 

Credit: HQ Celeb Pics


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Rihanna, Hayden Panettiere, & Whitney Port*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Theren

AdrianGrenier


----------



## kiwishopper

Love all the pictures!!!! Thank you!! Looks like Whitnet is still wearing her mixed colour Rolex


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ What size is Whitney's Rolex is? I can't tell if it is Midsize or 36mm


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Rihanna & Jamie Chung*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## mjolbymale

Which watch is Emma Starr wearing on these pictures?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Emmanuelle Chriqui & Melissa Molinaro*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## couturequeen

Gayle King wearing Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Molly Sims with her gold Rolex DateJust & Whitney Port*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Cari284

From the H forum  An Audemars Piguet on someone behind the princess of Monaco


----------



## Cari284

Nicky Hilton with a Rolex Milgauss






Source: People.com


----------



## islander2k6

luvs*it* said:


>



What shoes are she wearing?


----------



## c0uture

I love the color of Molly Sim's blazer.. All these watches are beautiful


----------



## birkin101

It's from Zara if I am not mistaken.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## DB4me

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kyle Richards (Real Housewives of Beverly Hills) with her gold Rolex...I love how she stacks bracelets with her watch!!*~*





WOWZA!!!!   She has some man-hands!!!


----------



## twinstar633

I noticed most celebrities are wearing gold chain, while a few go with stainless steel. However, almost no one seems to be wearing stainless steel with gold accent. Is the combination out of fashion?


----------



## eye candy

Charlize Theron.

The first picture is the one that got her in trouble with Raymond Weil.  She was a RW spokesperson at the time and she was caught wearing this Dior watch at a press conference.    

She is currently a spokesperson for Dior watches.  She's sporting the new VIII watch.  

Credit: TFLAN


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jessica Stroup, Anna Kournikova, & Karina Smirnoff*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## eye candy

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Jessica Stroup, Anna Kournikova, & Karina Smirnoff*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



Nice pics!  Thanks Luvs*it*!   I hope you don't mind me posting the Anna K one in this thread.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...nd-their-cartier-love-bracelets-694849-7.html

eye candy


----------



## luvs*it*

eye candy said:


> Nice pics!  Thanks Luvs*it*!   I hope you don't mind me posting the Anna K one in this thread.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...nd-their-cartier-love-bracelets-694849-7.html
> 
> eye candy


 
*~*Not at all!!  *~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Cassie with her Rolex Day-Date & Eva Longoria with her Franck Muller watch*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise & Tlfan


----------



## NoSnowHere

DB4me said:


> WOWZA!!!!   She has some man-hands!!!



She totally does!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Julianne Hough & Minka Kelly*~* 

Credit: Celeb Forum


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

birkin101 said:


>



Hi Birkin, do you happen to know if this watch is a Day Date or is it a Datejust? BTW, this girl is gorgeous!!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## pond23

^ Is Julianne Hough's watch Cartier's Ballon Bleu? Thanks in advance!


----------



## twitspie

Can anyone iD MInka Kelly's watch please?


----------



## deem

Yes it is ballon bleu .


----------



## birkin101

twitspie said:


> Can anyone iD MInka Kelly's watch please?


 
I think it's Rolex Datejust with President Bracelet in Rose Gold - Mid size.


----------



## hapijuliet18

love Julianne's piece.  Is that a cartier?


----------



## luvs*it*

hapijuliet18 said:


> love Julianne's piece.  Is that a cartier?


 
*~*Yep...it's a Cartier Ballon Bleu  *~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jamie Chung with her Rolex GMT*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Megan Fox with a La Mer watch*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## chanel-girl

birkin101 said:


> I think it's Rolex Datejust with President Bracelet in Rose Gold - Mid size.



I love Minka Kelly's Rolex, it looks so good on her!


----------



## twitspie

Thanks Birkin101!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## winnstar123

WOW!! this picture just...


----------



## birkin101

^ I know!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## lanasyogamama

birkin101 said:


>


  Who is this?


----------



## birkin101

A friend of a friend....from fb.  Definitely not me.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Khloe Kardashian with her Everose Gold Rolex Day-Date*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101

The rose gold looks beautiful on her skin color!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## HermesLuv

Khloe's watch is perfection


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ I know, I love it, it looks great on her!


----------



## chicinthecity777

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Khloe Kardashian with her Everose Gold Rolex Day-Date*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



Can someone tell me what size is her watch? Mid or man's size?? Thanks and sorry if this was answered before.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^^ Khloe's looks like a 36mm


----------



## deem

khloe's  watch is 41mm day date


----------



## chanel-girl

^ wow it doesn't look that large on her....


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Chrissy Teigen & John Legend*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## chicinthecity777

chanel-girl said:


> ^ wow it doesn't look that large on her....



 Agree.


----------



## deem

[ wow it doesn't look that large on her....]
 it's the trend now to wear this size .. ive seen so many petit girls wearing it, and it looked good on them !


----------



## skyqueen

chanel-girl said:


> ^ wow it doesn't look that large on her....


She's tall...5'10"


----------



## c0uture

HermesLuv said:


> Khloe's watch is perfection



Yes it is!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Hilary Duff with her yellow gold Rolex Day-Date Presidential.*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## purseinsanity

^who are they?  Pardon my ignorance!  Love the BB with diamonds on the lady on the left!


----------



## purseinsanity

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Hilary Duff with her yellow gold Rolex Day-Date Presidential.*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



From the waist up, this is one of the best pics of her, IMO.


----------



## thimp

purseinsanity said:


> From the waist up, this is one of the best pics of her, IMO.



My thinking exactly! As I was scrolling down the picture, I thought, how cute! Then, I saw the torn short and flip flop...ush:


----------



## CYNDYRELLA

birkin101 said:


>


The bag is breathtaking! She looks effortlessly chic!


----------



## eggpudding

birkin101 said:


>



I just died....


----------



## birkin101




----------



## betlebugg3

Giada de Laurentiis with a rose gold Bulgari Serpenti watch. 






Credit: Life Archive


----------



## betlebugg3

Pre-Gold Rolex Giada wore a Cartier Santos Galbee, in some of the pictures I have seen it looks like a two-tone but I am not 100% sure. 






Credit: Life Archive 







Credit: Life Archive


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Brooke Burke with her Rolex Day-Date*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## djmm

I think I must be the minority here, because from looking at the pics and current trends, everyone seems to just want to slap the biggest gold Rolex they can find without considering the overall outfit. 
But then again maybe I'm just a bit conservative because I think a huge gold sports Rolex doesn't go at all with a dress watch, let alone evening dress watch. 
I appreciate girls or guys who has the taste and know how to match their watches appropriately according to the occasion. 
I'm also all for large watches but some of them look just like they just borrowed their daddies' watch to wear for the outing...  I think women like Angelina Jolie, Michelle *****, the late Princess Diana, they all look very elegant when they wear their appropriately sized watches.... I notice that Eva Longoria wears her Franck Muller quite a bit, but can't blame her when she got a nice super bling bling watch like that... but at least the watch size is right...


----------



## birkin101




----------



## kbella86

djmm said:


> I think I must be the minority here, because from looking at the pics and current trends, everyone seems to just want to slap the biggest gold Rolex they can find without considering the overall outfit.
> But then again maybe I'm just a bit conservative because I think a huge gold sports Rolex doesn't go at all with a dress watch, let alone evening dress watch.
> I appreciate girls or guys who has the taste and know how to match their watches appropriately according to the occasion.
> I'm also all for large watches but some of them look just like they just borrowed their daddies' watch to wear for the outing...  I think women like Angelina Jolie, Michelle *****, the late Princess Diana, they all look very elegant when they wear their appropriately sized watches.... I notice that Eva Longoria wears her Franck Muller quite a bit, but can't blame her when she got a nice super bling bling watch like that... but at least the watch size is right...



I agree. I am so over the "oversized watch" trend. I just think it looks sloppy now...


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kristin Cavallari with her Michael Kors watch*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Mel B & Kim Kardashian's grandma MJ*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## dialv

I love Grandma MJ's watch, she looks great.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Mila Kunis*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

YAY!!! This thread should always be on the first page hehe! Thanks Birkin and anyone else who adds pics to this thread, you all are greatly appreciated!


----------



## birkin101

Thanks for the kind words, sprinkles.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Khloe Kardashian & Tamara Ecclestone*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Samia

Love this thread, wondering why is it not a Sticky?


----------



## bobobob

Justin Timberlake 
(just jared)


----------



## bobobob

Chris Brown
(just jared)

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/09/03/chris-brown-who-returned-my-rolex/


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon
(just jared)


----------



## purseinsanity

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Khloe Kardashian & Tamara Ecclestone*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan





OMG!  Not only do I love her Daytona but look at her right arm!!!!  All those Loves!!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## sammie_sue

Loving the new pics *birkin*. Thank you!


----------



## Anna Tessa

bobobob said:


> Chris Brown
> (just jared)
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/09/03/chris-brown-who-returned-my-rolex/



Wow... Good on that girl for doing the right thing! I hope they find out who she is so she can get her backstage passes, which she rightfully deserves!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## laf724

bobobob said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> (just jared)


Which watch is Reese wearing?


----------



## deem

Reese's watch is rolex day date oyster bracelet . i have seen her watch in other pictures.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jay-Z*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Hilary Duff with her Chanel J12 Chromatic, Marla Sokoloff with her Chanel J12, & Zoe Saldana with her Cartier watch*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvchnl

djmm said:


> I think I must be the minority here, because from looking at the pics and current trends, everyone seems to just want to slap the biggest gold Rolex they can find without considering the overall outfit.
> But then again maybe I'm just a bit conservative because I think a huge gold sports Rolex doesn't go at all with a dress watch, let alone evening dress watch.
> I appreciate girls or guys who has the taste and know how to match their watches appropriately according to the occasion.
> I'm also all for large watches but some of them look just like they just borrowed their daddies' watch to wear for the outing... I think women like Angelina Jolie, Michelle *****, the late Princess Diana, they all look very elegant when they wear their appropriately sized watches.... I notice that Eva Longoria wears her Franck Muller quite a bit, but can't blame her when she got a nice super bling bling watch like that... but at least the watch size is right...


 
I agree.  It's not a very femine look most of the time.   It looks really bad when it's just dangling there sideways, and worst of all, when the case of the watch is sticking out over the sides of the wrist.  Not a very elegant look IMO.


----------



## cartier_love

luvchnl said:


> I agree. It's not a very femine look most of the time. It looks really bad when it's just dangling there sideways, and worst of all, when the case of the watch is sticking out over the sides of the wrist. Not a very elegant look IMO.


 
Agree 10,000x, I'm ready for that fad to be over.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

^ I don't think it will be going anywhere, females have been wearing big watches for yrs now! We all have different opinions about what looks good, for example I don't like small watches because on me personally they don't look good at all, very old lady like and to top it off they don't make it easy to tell time so whats the point of wearing a watch if you can't even read the time! To each his own I guess


----------



## chanel-girl

^ I agree, larger watches is a trend that has been growing for years and isn't going anywhere. Rolex styles are not changed often and the fact that the Midsize and even some of the 36mm styles are now marketed by Rolex as women's watches However, everyone is entitled to their own preferences.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Cassie with her yellow gold Rolex Day-Date (& that Birkin!!)  *~*

Credit: Cassie-Ventura.com


----------



## sammie_sue

Wow!!!


----------



## c0uture

Cassie


----------



## merekat703

djmm said:


> I think I must be the minority here, because from looking at the pics and current trends, everyone seems to just want to slap the biggest gold Rolex they can find without considering the overall outfit.
> But then again maybe I'm just a bit conservative because I think a huge gold sports Rolex doesn't go at all with a dress watch, let alone evening dress watch.
> I appreciate girls or guys who has the taste and know how to match their watches appropriately according to the occasion.
> I'm also all for large watches but some of them look just like they just borrowed their daddies' watch to wear for the outing...  I think women like Angelina Jolie, Michelle *****, the late Princess Diana, they all look very elegant when they wear their appropriately sized watches.... I notice that Eva Longoria wears her Franck Muller quite a bit, but can't blame her when she got a nice super bling bling watch like that... but at least the watch size is right...


I love the look of a large watch, only if it is fitted to the wrist and not dangling. and not wider than your wrist. I don't think that it is a trend, its been around for a long time. Dainty watches just look old fashion to me.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Ashley Benson with her Michael Kors Large Runway watch*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## BaltimoreJenny

I believe Bethenny is wearing a medium S/S Cartier Ballon Bleu.  Cany anyone confirm this?   her!


----------



## birkin101

Pretty sure it's white gold though.


----------



## Accessorize*me

purseinsanity said:


> OMG!  Not only do I love her Daytona but look at her right arm!!!!  All those Loves!!!!



Could be my eyes but Tamara Ecclestone looks like she is wearing an Audemar Piguet....The dial looks Octogonal with screws...

I have been deciding on a Daytona myself and grab hers in a heartbeat if it was indeed a Rolex


----------



## purseinsanity

Accessorize*me said:


> Could be my eyes but Tamara Ecclestone looks like she is wearing an Audemar Piguet....The dial looks Octogonal with screws...
> 
> I have been deciding on a Daytona myself and grab hers in a heartbeat if it was indeed a Rolex



I think you're absolutely right!  Keen eyes!  I actually have a Daytona...you'd think I'd know the difference.  :shame:


----------



## Accessorize*me

purseinsanity said:


> I think you're absolutely right!  Keen eyes!  I actually have a Daytona...you'd think I'd know the difference.  :shame:



They come in so many variations...!

Your Daytona pics has been tipping me over the edge *purseinsanity*!
Problem is, I have been stealing my DH's AP and Deep Sea Dweller so the Daytona feels kinda small on me....That's probably why I have been obsessing and noticed! LOL!


----------



## purseinsanity

Accessorize*me said:


> They come in so many variations...!
> 
> Your Daytona pics has been tipping me over the edge *purseinsanity*!
> Problem is, I have been stealing my DH's AP and Deep Sea Dweller so the Daytona feels kinda small on me....That's probably why I have been obsessing and noticed! LOL!



  Oooh, I'm so jealous you have access to those!  Amazing watches.


----------



## Munchkinxx

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Jessica Stroup, Anna Kournikova, & Karina Smirnoff*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



What are those yellow bracelets? Or are they just elastic ties?


----------



## foxgal

Munchkinxx said:


> What are those yellow bracelets? Or are they just elastic ties?


 
You never know when you're going to need to put the hair up!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## ceja

Wow - loooove all the Rolex and Cartier watches. Now I just need to get famous and I can get my own


----------



## Munchkinxx

foxgal said:


> You never know when you're going to need to put the hair up!



True, thanks!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

^I love this pic! My DH just gifted this exact watch to me just a few days ago for my bday, so its nice to see it on other ladies!


----------



## sammie_sue

*Sprinkles&Bling*...How exciting! Did you do a reveal? We'd love to see it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Cassie with her yellow gold Rolex Day-Date (& that Birkin!!)  *~*
> 
> Credit: Cassie-Ventura.com



Good to see how she didn't match her watch/jewellery with her bag's hardware and still looked so cool!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sammie_sue said:


> *Sprinkles&Bling*...How exciting! Did you do a reveal? We'd love to see it.



I will do one this weekend, I'll take some pics & post them


----------



## sammie_sue

Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> ^I love this pic! My DH just gifted this exact watch to me just a few days ago for my bday, so its nice to see it on other ladies!



  Ooooooh!!!!  Congrats!!!  And happy belated birthday!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

purseinsanity said:


> Ooooooh!!!!  Congrats!!!  And happy belated birthday!



You are just too sweet, thank you darlin' and a big hug to you for helping me decide on  which watch to get, I really appreciated that!!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Bar Refaeli*~*

Credit: Celebrity Gossip


----------



## birkin101




----------



## doreenjoy

thanks for posting all the pics!

Re: the photo below -- 

I have to say, IMO that huge sporty watch looks ridiculous with an evening gown. 



birkin101 said:


>


----------



## purseinsanity

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> You are just too sweet, thank you darlin' and a big hug to you for helping me decide on  which watch to get, I really appreciated that!!!!



  I'm flattered!  Thank you!  I'm so happy you love your decision!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## purseinsanity

^I think that's a Daytona on the right, yes?  I want that woman's hair...so silky, dark and beautiful!


----------



## birkin101

^You definitely have a good eye for them! I think it is.


----------



## chicinthecity777

doreenjoy said:


> thanks for posting all the pics!
> 
> Re: the photo below --
> 
> I have to say, IMO that huge sporty watch looks ridiculous with an evening gown.



I agree!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> ^You definitely have a good eye for them! I think it is.



  "Good eye"...ie, crazy obsession!


----------



## c0uture

The girl in black in the last post with watches is gorgeous! Lovely watches also


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## princessLIL

Is that a two tone bb? Stunning! She looks Russian?!


----------



## birkin101

She is.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## vixen18

birkin101 said:


>



Birkin101 can u ID the watch on the lady in the pink. Looks like Daytona but I'm not sure..


----------



## DebbieAnn

birkin101 said:


>


 
*I am curious to let who these celebrities are & the source of the pictures.*


----------



## prettychic

birkin101 said:


>



What watch is this? I want one...


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Lucy Hale with her rose gold Michael Kors watch & Lisa Snowdon with her rose gold Rolex Daytona*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## sammie_sue

^So pretty. Love it!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## sammie_sue




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Summer Glau with her horn Michael Kors watch*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## princessLIL

In the last pic is that a ladies rolex or mid size?


----------



## birkin101

Pretty sure it's a ladies size.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Tamar Braxton*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim Kardashian with her AP watch*~*

Credit: Kim Kardashian Fans


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Brittny Gastineau*~*

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## Rose Shocking

birkin101 said:


>



ohhhh!!!! i love this leopard daytona the most! just bought one


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Julianne Hough with her white Chanel J12*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Lanier

Taylor Jacobson and her vintage gold Rolex.


----------



## alessia70

^^ thats gorgeous!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Maria Sharapova with a Tag Heuer watch*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Ishara

It is really a nice blog. I am completely convinced with these thoughts. I will stay in touch for more information. Thanks for sharing. I believe I have seen early Tag Heuer chronos in the Die Hard series of films.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jamie Chung with her Rolex GMT*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101




----------



## couturequeen

Jennifer Garner with a two tone Ballon Bleu


----------



## lanasyogamama

couturequeen said:


> Jennifer Garner with a two tone Ballon Bleu



I wonder if that is a Medium or Large?


----------



## firstaid

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Julianne Hough with her white Chanel J12*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan




Could someone please identify her handbag? Thanks in advance


----------



## Droot89

I may be wrong, but It looks like a mulberry. Not sure what the style is called though.


----------



## firstaid

Droot89 said:


> I may be wrong, but It looks like a mulberry. Not sure what the style is called though.



Thank you, you are right, it is a mulberry bayswater.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Lucy Hale with her rose gold Michael Kors watch*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Lauren Conrad*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ What kind of watch is Lauren wearing?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Samia

birkin101 said:


>



I am sorry but I cannot concentrate on the watch in this pic!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Ashley Tisdale with her Rolex*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## fluor

hi!!
I want a gold watch
but I do not know which
you can recommend any
I can spend 204 dollars yosolo. I like my Rolex but it is impossible

thank you. I do not know if this post is correct, but can not find one watches, thank you very much


----------



## Jujuma

fluor said:
			
		

> hi!!
> I want a gold watch
> but I do not know which
> you can recommend any
> I can spend 204 dollars yosolo. I like my Rolex but it is impossible
> 
> thank you. I do not know if this post is correct, but can not find one watches, thank you very much



Invicta? I like Michael Koors, but ii like the weight of the Invicta's. I have a gold one, don't know model number, but my friend told me she thinks it looks close to a Rolex. She has a Rolex.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## mundodabolsa

^is that a ballon bleu with a dark face?  be still my heart


----------



## Hermesaholic

mundodabolsa said:


> ^is that a ballon bleu with a dark face?  be still my heart



i think its the steel and rose gold with brown face


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hermesaholic said:
			
		

> i think its the steel and rose gold with brown face



Yes it is! I think only the men's size has the chocolate brown face and the midsize/ladies has the pink mop face?


----------



## kohl_mascara

AND I think she has the black ceramic pave trinity!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## mundodabolsa

Hermesaholic said:


> i think its the steel and rose gold with brown face



thanks, it looks so pretty with her coloring and her outfit.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## lanasyogamama

birkin101 said:


>



Who is this?  Love that dark face.  A lot.


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


>



Bestill my beating heart!  I think i just found my next HG watch!  Well, after my RG Rolex Day-Date and RG Cartier BB that is!


----------



## kohl_mascara

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> Who is this?  Love that dark face.  A lot.



My guy has tried it on bc the sa was trying to push "matching sets" onto us when we were looking at the ballon bleu (back when I was looking at wedding gift ideas).  It is such an attractive watch! 

And I agree, who is this? I assume she's the blonde one in the pic above with the same watch. She looks so different without a cig hanging from her lips lol.




			
				purseinsanity said:
			
		

> Bestill my beating heart!  I think i just found my next HG watch!  Well, after my RG Rolex Day-Date and RG Cartier BB that is!



Lol I think those two watches blow the chocolate face bb outta the water! But in terms of price, the tt rg is hard to beat!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bumping one of my favorite threads!  Anyone have any new pictures?


----------



## birkin101

Found one, sorry away for the holidays...


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Chrissy Lampkin (Rapper Jim Jones' fiancee') with her Everose Gold Rolex Day-Date*~*

Credit: VH1 & Google


----------



## TMD

birkin101 said:


>



Who is this gorgeous lady?tia


----------



## birkin101

^Just random pictures I come across looking through some social events and parties in Moscow.  I would definitely agree they love to pose for the camera...don't ask me why.


----------



## twitspie

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lestone-does-beach-bling-soaks-Dubai-sun.html


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Lauren Conrad*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101

Daytona


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## goyardlover

Tori Spelling with Cartier Tank Americaine


----------



## purseinsanity

Ooooh, new pictures!!  Thanks for posting!  I LOVE this thread.


----------



## XCCX

Absolutely best thread ever! Especially now that I finally own a Rolex  I went back over each and every photo yesterday (I already did that in the past several times ) but now it's totally different!!!


----------



## XCCX

vertufan said:


> Audemars Piguet model Royal Oak perpetual calendar esqueleton in pink gold!!!
> 
> here is the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo from:
> 
> http://maganiluxury.blogspot.com/2011/03/kim-kardashian-y-mk-olsen-ap-fans.html


 
I'm not a fan of the busy dial but absolutely love the bracelet!


----------



## XCCX

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Ashley Benson with her Michael Kors watch & Nicky Hilton...*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


 
I noticed that Nicky loves WG accessories and rarely wears YG? Love her pieces!


----------



## XCCX

irenezal said:


> What do you guys think about this look (the mix of yellow and white gold)?? I always thought i was against it...thoughts??


 
I never could get my self to mix metals although I love the look on others, but now after having a two tone Rolex I began to appreciate this look more!  AND the consequence is me eyeing the Cartier trinity collection!!! HELP!!!


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham Daytona
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham Daytona
> Credit: Daily Mail



Love the watch but OMG her baby is the cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## purplepinky

what watch is Lauren Conrad wearing in the pix just posted?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Brooke Burke with a Cartier Ballon Bleu*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Samia

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham Daytona
> Credit: Daily Mail


You don't see many babies wearing black so well! she is the cutest!


----------



## XCCX

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Brooke Burke with a Cartier Ballon Bleu*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



OMG! The watch is amazinggg! Wow! As if I need anymore "enabling"! I am hoping to get the medium plain ss one.. That's all!


----------



## purseinsanity

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Brooke Burke with a Cartier Ballon Bleu*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



  I need me one of those!  LOVE the BB.  Black strap and diamonds?


----------



## birkin101

^ and the size is just perfect!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> ^ and the size is just perfect!



  It's perfect in every possible way!  

My goodness, I'm gushing about a watch!  How ridiculous am I?!!?  :shame::shame:


----------



## goyardlover

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Brooke Burke with a Cartier Ballon Bleu*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



is this the large or the medium?


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## saligator

couturequeen said:


> Jennifer Garner with a two tone Ballon Bleu



From page 119 I think...

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1519762&stc=1&d=1320730879

can anyone identify her black bag with the tan handles shown in profile in the top photo? It kind of looks like an LV, but I'm thinking maybe Celine or something like that?


Thank you


----------



## deem

i think its prada fall 2011/2012


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Sofia Vergara & Kristin Cavallari with a Rolex*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

..


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## snowhite1989

nice post


----------



## hesser

no_1_diva said:


> *Mandy Moore with a Cartier La Dona.
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2008/08/mandy-mexican/mandy-moore-teres-mexican-grill-04.jpg
> *


the dona in rose gold is perfection.


----------



## MJDaisy

great thread.


----------



## XCCX

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Jennifer Aniston with her gold Rolex Day-Date Presidential & Ashley Benson with her Michael Kors Large Runway Watch*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan & Eyeprime


 
What size is Jennifer's?


----------



## licforever

xactreality said:
			
		

> What size is Jennifer's?



36mm for Jen' Rolex  thanks


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## sammie_sue

Thanks for all of the great pics and for keeping this thread alive *birkin101*!! We love it.


----------



## birkin101

^You are too sweet!


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## sammie_sue

^Love it.


----------



## sheanabelle

does anyone know what exact watch/model Alessandra is wearing?


----------



## *MJ*

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> does anyone know what exact watch/model Alessandra is wearing?



It looks like a RG DJ with Oyster band.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sheanabelle

*MJ* said:


> It looks like a RG DJ with Oyster band.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thanks MJ~i'm in love with it.


----------



## *MJ*

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> thanks MJ~i'm in love with it.



You're welcome sheanabelle! It is my HG too! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## purseinsanity

*MJ* said:


> It looks like a RG DJ with Oyster band.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



You know, it might be the RG Day-date with Oyster band...it looks exactly like mine!  I can't quite make out the face to see if the day is on there or not!


----------



## *MJ*

purseinsanity said:


> You know, it might be the RG Day-date with Oyster band...it looks exactly like mine! I can't quite make out the face to see if the day is on there or not!


 
I couldn't quite tell either!! It's definitely one or the other...both gorgeous timepieces!! 

Oh, and I'm totally jelly!! The RG Day-date is on my wish list!!


----------



## sheanabelle

purseinsanity said:


> You know, it might be the RG Day-date with Oyster band...it looks exactly like mine!  I can't quite make out the face to see if the day is on there or not!



Really!!! i must see pics....pretty pretty please.


----------



## purseinsanity

sheanabelle said:


> Really!!! i must see pics....pretty pretty please.



  Sure!  Here you go!!












It looks YG in my pictures for some reason.  It really is Rose Gold, I swear!!


----------



## sheanabelle

purseinsanity said:


> Sure!  Here you go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks YG in my pictures for some reason.  It really is Rose Gold, I swear!!



thanks for the pics, it's stunning. Looks fantastic with the love.


----------



## purseinsanity

sheanabelle said:


> thanks for the pics, it's stunning. Looks fantastic with the love.



Thank you!


----------



## prplhrt21

purseinsanity said:


> Sure!  Here you go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks YG in my pictures for some reason.  It really is Rose Gold, I swear!!



Gorgeous!! What size is it?


----------



## kiwishopper

Everything on your left hand is just gorgeous!!!



purseinsanity said:


> Sure!  Here you go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks YG in my pictures for some reason.  It really is Rose Gold, I swear!!


----------



## *MJ*

purseinsanity said:
			
		

> Sure!  Here you go!!
> 
> It looks YG in my pictures for some reason.  It really is Rose Gold, I swear!!



Stunning!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## purseinsanity

prplhrt21 said:


> Gorgeous!! What size is it?



36mm


----------



## purseinsanity

kiwishopper said:


> Everything on your left hand is just gorgeous!!!



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

*MJ* said:


> Stunning!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks **MJ**!  :kiss:


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## purseinsanity

prplhrt21 said:


> Gorgeous!! What size is it?



Thank you!    It's 36mm.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## lucas

This threat is amazing! It should be a sticky one..


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## balimoon

Birkin 101, keep up the great work well done!!!! Your thread is just awesome, i started from the pg 1 and ended at page 127.  All in the search of the perfect Rolex for moi. I am finally swayed from the GMT 11 to the Daytona for my bday 40th pressie.


----------



## Lukehot

Birkin 101.... you are the number one !!! thanks i really enjoy all your pictures. Luca


----------



## birkin101

balimoon said:


> Birkin 101, keep up the great work well done!!!! Your thread is just awesome, i started from the pg 1 and ended at page 127. All in the search of the perfect Rolex for moi. I am finally swayed from the GMT 11 to the Daytona for my bday 40th pressie.


 
Great choice, I've been lusting after Daytona for quite some time now which resulted in me finally taking the plunge and getting it....although I still have not quite finished paying for it.


----------



## birkin101

Balimoon and Lukehot, thank you for your kind words.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Cari284

From Paris Fashion Week


----------



## twitspie

Love this thread!


----------



## birkin101

mlemee from Hermes in Action


----------



## mustangsammy

Cari284 said:


> From Paris Fashion Week


 Hello, can anyone ID this watch?


----------



## licforever

mustangsammy said:
			
		

> Hello, can anyone ID this watch?



Hello,
Rolex day date president link champaign stick dial and fluted bazel I think this is 36mm bigger wrist try 41mm. Thank you


----------



## licforever

mustangsammy said:
			
		

> Hello, can anyone ID this watch?



Hello
Update 
Rolex 18k yellow gold day date president link champaign stick dial and fluted bazel I think this is 36mm bigger wrist try 41mm. Thank you


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## mustangsammy

licforever said:


> Hello
> Update
> Rolex 18k yellow gold day date president link champaign stick dial and fluted bazel I think this is 36mm bigger wrist try 41mm. Thank you



Thank you, it looks beautiful!


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## I'll take two

Love this thread !! Thanks for all the photo's


----------



## Bagneophyte

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Love this thread !! Thanks for all the photo's



I love it too! It is so helpful as i am surrently saving for buying my first automatic watch. Thinking of Rolex date Just with rose gold. It looks really feminine and classic!!


----------



## birkin101

Daytona


----------



## XCCX

birkin101 said:


> ,


 
I love the top in the 1st pic, any ID???

Edit: the one on post# 1911


----------



## deem

it looks like rolex , oyster bracelet .


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

..


----------



## ferman

bei rolex


----------



## birkin101




----------



## karo

Nice thread, but what kind of celebs are these? I don't know any of them.... is it just me?


----------



## princessLIL

i believe ...they are Russiani m guessing!


----------



## sam1175

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston with her Roadster


Wow, just found this thread... It's awesome! I wish these were the prices still!
I am thinking of investing and getting myself ago dime piece... What would you recommend? Cartier or Rolex... I don't get dressed very dressy often and tend to like larger jewelry types... So I was leaning to Rolex. 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## purseinsanity

love this thread!!


----------



## radio_shrink

karo said:


> Nice thread, but what kind of celebs are these? I don't know any of them.... is it just me?



That is how I feel too....perhaps the thread should have a more aptly suited name like "Celebrities/Socialites and Their Watches" because the real celebrities are far and few in here.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ who are these people?


----------



## radio_shrink

Lady Chinadoll said:


> ^ who are these people?



They appear to be Russian socialites.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Lauren Conrad & Amber Rose*~*

Credit: Tlfan & Celeb Paradise


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## DuRoBags

birkin101 said:
			
		

> ..



Wow her watch! *dead*


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Lukehot

that is amazing!! Birkin how do you actually find all this nice pictures?? do you surf the web all day looking for them?

Anyways thank you.
Luca


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Lukehot said:


> that is amazing!! Birkin how do you actually find all this nice pictures?? do you surf the web all day looking for them?
> 
> Anyways thank you.
> Luca


 
My pleasure.  I could not possibly spend so much time on it, but whenever I come across certain pictures, I find it impossible not to post so that everyone else might enjoy them as well.  Most of the sites are social event photo reports from Moscow, FB, Vogue, Tatler....not that many.


----------



## vixen18

birkin101 said:
			
		

> My pleasure.  I could not possibly spend so much time on it, but whenever I come across certain pictures, I find it impossible not to post so that everyone else might enjoy them as well.  Most of the sites are social event photo reports from Moscow, FB, Vogue, Tatler....not that many.



birkin101, you are fabulous. 
Thankyou for keeping this thread alive!!


----------



## birkin101

Thanks everyone for the lovely words.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

birkin101 said:


> .



Love her even more for having my Daytona!


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## bab

I, too, love your pictures Birkin101  
people in Moscow seem to have lots of fun


----------



## Belle.

Great photo's!pls keep them coming!

The Russian ladies seem to love their Rolex's as a brand above Cartier - would you agree?


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## bab

love the Cartier panther ring


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## harass

I just wanted to say thank you *birkin101*, you keep one of my favourite threads alive with all the wonderful photo's you post.


----------



## aprilmarch

Yes, thanks birkin101!


----------



## ferman

these really beautiful rolex


----------



## bobobob

Adriana Lima


----------



## birkin101

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments!!!  Not sure what this one is, but looks lovely anyways.


----------



## purseinsanity

harass said:


> I just wanted to say thank you *birkin101*, you keep one of my favourite threads alive with all the wonderful photo's you post.



Hear hear!!


----------



## mysticrita

birkin101 said:


> ,



what's the watch of the lady in blue ? it's gorgeous ! i'm on the hunt for a new watch. please help


----------



## jackietoh

nice pictures!!!


----------



## ferman

Nice pic


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## ferman

Good daytona


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## ferman

very good


----------



## Bubbles86

My collection


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## vixen18

birkin101 said:


> ,



There's something seriously odd with this girl's face.


----------



## Lukehot

actually didnt notice before... i was just looking her watch   ahahaha


----------



## birkin101




----------



## ferman

very good


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## dannii

Hi just curious to know if anyone here knows wether kourtney kardashian Cartier santos galbee watch is in all yellow gold or a 2 tone? Someone on this thread stated 2 tone but it looks more yellow gold to me. Hope someone might be able to help as I was not aware it is made in all yellow gold. Thanks & hopefully I have posted in the correct forum for this question.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## dannii

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian



Can anyone identify this watch?


----------



## Bagneophyte

dannii said:
			
		

> Can anyone identify this watch?



AP loyal oak Tourbillon


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## deem

http://www4.pictures.stylebistro.com/fp/Naomi+Campbell+Casual+Hats+Bucket+Hat+k4I5zbjsfPPl.jpg


----------



## Cari284

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian



This is just crazy


----------



## Lukehot

Petra Ecclestone with Rolex 

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Petra+Ecclestone/Petra+Ecclestone+Madeo+Beverly+Hills/8zoJDK-ABmF

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Petra+Ecclestone/Petra+Ecclestone+Madeo+Beverly+Hills/JAwX_lncb9C


----------



## Pimbi77

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian



Love those  bracelets. Can anyone id them?

Thaaaaank you!!!


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Blueberry

OMG where was I from this thread?? :couch:


----------



## Samia

birkin101 said:


>



Thanks for all the pics *birkin *and for keeping the thread going


----------



## birkin101

^My pleasure.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham


----------



## Brooke0502

birkin101 said:
			
		

> ,



Can anyone ID this one?






It wouldn't quote the pic itself but I love this watch!


----------



## birkin101

Rolex Daytona I think in Yellow Gold with Diamond markers, pretty self-explanatory. There are tons of Daytona pictures in here.


----------



## Brooke0502

birkin101 said:
			
		

> Rolex Daytona I think in Yellow Gold with Diamond markers, pretty self-explanatory. There are tons of Daytona pictures in here.



Thank you. I've not looked at each picture/page or descriptions to see that this was a Rolex Daytona! This is the first picture I noticed! Thank you though.


----------



## Lvgirl71

birkin101 said:
			
		

> .



What watch is this?? Gorgeous!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I so love this thread!  Thanks so much *birkin101* for keeping it going!


----------



## bem3231

Wow.  I've just looked through every single page on this thread (it was a project that took me several days!).  A big thanks to birkin and all those who post such amazing photos on there.  They are very helpful for those of us trying to make watch decisions!

I have a question for anyone who might care to chime in...  As far as I can tell, Minka Kelly is the only celeb featured on here with a 31mm midsize Rolex.  There are a few 26mm's, and of course a ton of Day-Dates, Daytonas, and other 36+ sizes.

I am wondering why the 31mm is such an unpopular size in this thread?  It seems like the perfect compromise between classic and a bit of edginess, with a nod towards the larger watch trend while still looking feminine.  I am on the verge of pulling the trigger on a 31mm all yg for myself, but looking through this thread has begun to make me wonder if I should be considering a 36mm instead?  I'd appreciate any thoughts / feedback!


----------



## chessmont

bem, get what 'you' like don't worry about what others have if the 31 suits you.  I think it is very versatile as you have said.  It is not too big for dress and also great for casual.  I wouldn't go large for my only Rolex, or only watch of any brand - I would like one that could dress up or down, and I think some of these huge watches the celebs are wearing with dressy clothes don't look right to me JMO


----------



## purseinsanity

chessmont said:


> bem, get what 'you' like don't worry about what others have if the 31 suits you.  I think it is very versatile as you have said.  It is not too big for dress and also great for casual.  I wouldn't go large for my only Rolex, or only watch of any brand - I would like one that could dress up or down, and I think some of these huge watches the celebs are wearing with dressy clothes don't look right to me JMO



ITA with *chessmont*!  She gave some great advice.  I personally think you should always go with what you love.  Others' opinions, at this price point especially, should be on the bottom of your list.  From my personal experience, if I go with what I love at first sight, I've found that I still love it months/years later.


----------



## bem3231

chessmont said:


> bem, get what 'you' like don't worry about what others have if the 31 suits you.  I think it is very versatile as you have said.  It is not too big for dress and also great for casual.  I wouldn't go large for my only Rolex, or only watch of any brand - I would like one that could dress up or down, and I think some of these huge watches the celebs are wearing with dressy clothes don't look right to me JMO





purseinsanity said:


> ITA with *chessmont*!  She gave some great advice.  I personally think you should always go with what you love.  Others' opinions, at this price point especially, should be on the bottom of your list.  From my personal experience, if I go with what I love at first sight, I've found that I still love it months/years later.



Thanks for your advice, chessmont and purseinsanity!  I did not really mean to imply that I was intending to let the trends of celebrity watches influence what I ultimately choose.  I am, however, genuinely perplexed why there are virtually no 31mm's on celebrities - especially given that there are many celebrities with 26mm's.  When I said that looking through the thread was making me second guess my choice of a 31mm, it was more so because just the mere act of seeing hundreds of larger watches being worn by women sort of desensitized me to the size!  I'm nearly certain that 31mm is still the perfect size for me, though...


----------



## chessmont

so sorry for misunderstanding, bem.  I think you don't see the 31 because it  just isn't the 'in' thing with celebs right now, to my thinking.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## Vanille30

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## purseinsanity

^ I can't tell on my little iPhone screen...is that a MOP dial?  Looks beautiful!


----------



## PlatinumSerenity

what is Victoria Beckham's watch? it's gorg!


----------



## Lukehot

very nice pix


----------



## tuncayilhan80

perfect.


----------



## igirl

So happy I found this thread!! Nice job guys!!


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Dilostyle

I have to agree.  I also love this thread and have spent much  time on it.  Thanks birkin101 for all the pictures.  Keep em coming


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> Kris Jenner - Rolex Datejust



I love Kris' watch here.  Can someone tell me the exact specs?


----------



## bagsforme

purseinsanity said:


> I love Kris' watch here.  Can someone tell me the exact specs?


Any other photos?
The picture is really small but from I can tell its a 36mm stainless date just, jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel.


----------



## purseinsanity

bagsforme said:


> Any other photos?
> The picture is really small but from I can tell its a 36mm stainless date just, jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel.



I know it's small...sorry.  Does it look like a MOP diamond dial?


----------



## bagsforme

purseinsanity said:


> I know it's small...sorry.  Does it look like a MOP diamond dial?



yes, it looks like it but not 100% sure.


----------



## purseinsanity

bagsforme said:


> yes, it looks like it but not 100% sure.



Thank you!!


----------



## tesi

birkin101 said:


> ,



what is this lovely watch?  asking about the attractive blonde lady with the wineglass where the watch is partly visible...


----------



## birkin101

^Rolex Daytona on a leather strap with diamond markers.


----------



## JDAVID

Pimbi77 said:


> Love those  bracelets. Can anyone id them?
> 
> Thaaaaank you!!!



It's Lorraine Schwartz


----------



## Oniomaniac

I know this has been on here before, but I want to make sure I am searching for the right watch. Can someone please tell me the exact model and size of this Rolex? Is it 40mm or bigger? If someone could attach a link to an online site that sells it or something I would really appreciate it because I'm not finding any exact matches .

Thank you!!


----------



## esile

I love this thread! It's dangerous because now I want everything in here.


----------



## deem

its 41mm day date, i have exactly the same .


----------



## deem

go to swissluxury.com


----------



## alessia70

prince william with his omega watch


----------



## alessia70




----------



## bkforbes

Which model is this?


----------



## alessia70

Prince Harry's Omega watch


----------



## alessia70

Charlize and her Dior watch


----------



## alessia70

Sofia Vergara


----------



## alessia70

Zac Efron


----------



## alessia70

Vicky B


----------



## sublover

bkforbes, that is a Rolex Datejust (model number 116233) with black dial, diamond markers and two tone jubilee bracelet.


----------



## Mullen 130

I love all the latest pictures.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## vixen18

Miley Cyrus out and about in New York


----------



## something.spicy

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Brooke Burke with a Cartier Ballon Bleu*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



Is her watch a midsized or a large?


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Kissmark

What is Miley's watch?


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## yasmes

Kissmark said:


> What is Miley's watch?



Rolex Daytona


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Kissmark

yasmes said:


> Rolex Daytona



Thanks!


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Lukehot

very nice


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

,.


----------



## purseinsanity

^It's Daytona Porn for the eyes!!!!  Thanks *Birkin 101*!!!


----------



## birkin101

another shot


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

,,,,


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

...


----------



## Lukehot

Was it a Daytona's party ???  ahahah


----------



## birkin101

another one


----------



## birkin101

Not a Daytona this time...


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Who are these people?*


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## jtnguyen

purseinsanity said:
			
		

> ^It's Daytona Porn for the eyes!!!!  Thanks Birkin 101!!!



Omg! I'm loving all the Daytonas! It's a little beyond my budget but I plan on owning a Rolex one day...perhaps a Submariner because it's what I like next to the Daytona!


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Kylie Jenner



14 years old and receiving a diamond studded Chanel watch as a gift, I hope girls like this know how blessed they really are.


----------



## mlemee

I love it but this thread should be the Rolex Daytona thread!


----------



## mlemee

Bubbles86 said:


> View attachment 1716840
> 
> 
> My collection



I love the watch case, where did you get it from or what is the brand?


----------



## mlemee

birkin101 said:


> mlemee from Hermes in Action



Hey! It's me! Thanks Birkin101 for all the amazing pix, I'm glued :couch::snack: hahaha


----------



## mlemee

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Jay-Z*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



OMG!! That Richard Mille is stunning!!!!


----------



## bellapurse

mlemee said:
			
		

> 14 years old and receiving a diamond studded Chanel watch as a gift, I hope girls like this know how blessed they really are.



Agree!  Her mom is a big Chanel shopper so they borrow a lot from her.


----------



## mlemee

Tamara Ecclestone with her Gold Rolex Daytona


----------



## joy14

birkin101 said:


> .



Who is the first one by?


----------



## couturequeen

Lara Spencer's Daytona


----------



## XCCX

Prettybirds said:


> Wow! Amazing pictures.  I went back about ten pages.  I may be wrong, but it looks like Rolex far outweighs any of the other watch brands, even Cartier and it's surprising because there are SO MANY other watch brands out there.  Does anyone else have that impression?



Yeah! I feel that too.. especially the Rolex Daytona! I love Rolex so much and its my favourite watch brand so I can't complain! 

Oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## mlemee

Emmanuelle Alt's Gold Rolex Daytona


----------



## mlemee

Prettybirds said:


> Wow! Amazing pictures.  I went back about ten pages.  I may be wrong, but it looks like Rolex far outweighs any of the other watch brands, even Cartier and it's surprising because there are SO MANY other watch brands out there.  Does anyone else have that impression?



I think it's the trend right now but its been around for a minute. I always used to see Elle MacPherson with a gold Rolex Daytona watch over 10 years ago and think, wow, that's a big watch for a woman but it looks amazing!


----------



## Love4H

DebbieAnn said:


> *Who are these people?*



I wonder too...
They're not celebrities. I guess these pics belong to the thread about Rolex watches, not to the "celebrities and their watches"...


----------



## jtnguyen

In the older pages it looks like some of the pics are socialites from all over the world at special events. Or well-known people from other countries? Whoever they are, their watches are fab!


----------



## 628628

Wow the Russians sure love their Rolexes! Russian women are gorgeous!!


----------



## Caz71

birkin101 said:


> ,



who are these russians? is this her Sugar daddy??


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## XCCX

^ lol


----------



## kazzer

Way over the top. Like the, 'was there a sale', spot on.


----------



## Greentea

bobobob said:


> Kris Jenner



See, this is just wrong! Any 1-2 of those pieces plus the watch is all you need on any given day. All together like that, each loses its effect!


----------



## designerdiva40

bobobob said:


> Kris Jenner



Someone needs to tell her less is more sometimes..... She's ruined the look & made it all look cheap which is a Shame because there all beautiful pieces but not altogether


----------



## Suzie

samanthawalker said:


> *xxx please don't quote spam*



Do you have an affiliation with this website as this is the second time you have mentioned this Website that sells fakes. As I said before on the Love bracelet thread this forum does not support fakes.


----------



## designerdiva40

Suzie said:


> Do you have an affiliation with this website as this is the second time you have mentioned this Website that sells fakes. As I said before on the Love bracelet thread this forum does not support fakes.



Agree totally...... Fakes make me mad


----------



## mlemee

Alex Curran - Gerrad with her AP Rose Gold and diamonds


----------



## mlemee

bump - anyone got any new pictures?


----------



## leonietje

Now I know why the Daytona is so hard to get, they are all on Hollywood!


----------



## Tempo

Jill Cox with her Daytona!

Ingrid Capirossi with her President!

Also Pam likes Rolex

Sylvie van der Vaart with DayDate and GMT

2nd try!

and one more!


----------



## madnessmc

Hello!
Could someone recognize this watch of Denzel Washington? The picture is the "profile" picture of the actor in the IMDB website. Thank you!

 ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjE5NDU2Mzc3MV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwNjAwNTE5OQ@@._V1._SY314_CR11,0,214,314_.jpg


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Seems like really everyone wears Rolex...


----------



## mariadeburton

Jackie O


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard (Old and New)


----------



## sunshine800

luvs*it* said:


> *~*More pics of Brenda Song with her Cartier Ballon Bleu...I love it!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


Do you know what size Song is wearing?


----------



## deem

she is wearing the 36mm


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

So I have skipped around appears Rolex is the watch the celebs have? I think I want another cartier???? not sure was hoping this thread would give me some ideas.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard (Old and New)


 
Can anyone give me the designer of the watch with the white leather band? Love it!!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Can anyone give me the designer of the watch with the white leather band? Love it!!!!



I believe this is an Audemars Piguet


----------



## bougainvillier

Love this thread


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

jmaemonte said:


> I believe this is an Audemars Piguet


 

Do you think it his leather or rubber? My guess is rubber


----------



## jmaemonte

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Do you think it his leather or rubber? My guess is rubber


I agree. I think rubber as well.


----------



## mrs moulds

bobobob said:


> Scott Disick



Dayhum!!!

You go Scott!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bumping this thread! Can anyone ID Sharon Stone's watch here? She wore it on The Late Show with Stephen Colbert.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

****** wearing Cartier Ballon Bleu.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Jill ***** wearing Cartier Panthère.


----------



## lisang80

Melinda Gates wearing a Cartier ballon blue yellow gold watch (medium).


----------



## Pursecake

bobobob said:


> Kris Jenner



Looks like she's suiting up to fight Thanos.


----------

